# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Fabio Volo

## daniel00

Romani titullohet :

 Ka nje jete qe te pres .


Hyrje 

Cfare i ftohti . Jam ftohur . Sidoqofte e dija . 
Ndaloi tek une per naten , e desha te fle nudo , sepse te vishja bluze me dukej pak mashkullore . Kur e mendon qe e di se nese nuk vesh bluze me pas marr te ftohte . Po ndonjehere me pelqen te bej figure , me pelqen te hiqem si dikush qe nuk jam . Bej te fortin me gjoks zhveshur ne mengjes them :«O Nene çfare i ftohti». Por me duket se kjo do te jete hera e fundit 

Diçka ka ndryshuar . 
Me ngjan se e dua . Me ngjan se per here te pare jam dashuruar . 
Dua te them i dashuruar me te vertete . 
E mendova sepse dje ne mbremje pasi bera dashuri fjeta nga ana e krevatit te djersitur , nga ishim te dy . Sipas meje nese pasi e deshirova e i lashe anen e krevatit te thote , e pra ... kjo eshte dashuri . 
U zgjova me nje krah jashte jorganit : ishte praktikisht i ngrire . Ajo kishte ikur per ne pune . E preka ( krahun ) me doren tjeter per te kerkuar ta riaktivizoj qarkullimin , ose te pakten per ta ngrohur dhe per t'i dhene nje temperature prej njeriu te gjalle . 

Metaforikisht i bera krahut ate qe i kam bere periudhen e fundit jetes time : E ribera te gjithen me nje dore te padukshme dhe e ferkova duke kerkuar qe t'i jap nje temperature prej njeriu te gjalle. 

Tani jam mire . Mund ta them pa frike , jam tamam mire . 
Ne jeten time tani qarkullon ngrohtesi . Jam i gjalle . Jam i lumtur . 
Shkoj ne kuzhine per te bere mengjes dhe gjej kafen e ngrohte , i eshte ngjitur nje shenim letre e verdhe me nje shkrim : “ Kafeja eshte gati , duhet vetem ta nxehesh ”.


Tani jam mire . Mund ta them pa frike , jam tamam mire . 
Ulem dhe shijoj prape duke shikuar shenimin ne kafe . Gjithçka eshte kaq e thjeshte , e gjesti i saj me mallengjen . Pres akoma nje çast , shijoj kete moment dhe me pas e ndez makinen e kafes . Pas disa minutash kuzhina mbushet me arome . Arome kafeje . Sa me pelqen . Sidomos ne mengjes . Dhe une e marr fryme , e marr fryme kafene , marr fryme jeten , kohet e fundit kaq e ndryshme , delikate , e brishte , e qarte , me harmoni . Dhe nderkohe ndjehem i fuqishem . I fuqishem e i lumtur si Zoti .   

Ndez magnetofonin dhe ve , per nje mengjes kaq te mrekullueshem ,«Way to Blue. An In-troduction to Nick Drake». Nje album qe pasqyron gjendjen time shpirterore , situaten time . 
Muzika dhe aroma e kafese perqafohen ne ajer dhe vallezojne per mua 
Dhe une dua te therras :“ Jam nje njeri i lumtur , faleminderit !”.

----------


## daniel00

*1 Me lironi*


«Cfare eshte nje semundje e rende ? E pasherueshme ? Dua te them , cfare kam ? Ma thuaj , mos me mbaj te fshehur asgje . Duhet te bej nje grafi ?» 
Keto ishin fjalet e para qe kam thene duke pare ne fytyre Xhovanin kur hyra ne kliniken e tij , disa dite me vone pasi me kishte dhene per te bere analiza . 

Ishte goxha kohe qe prisja perfundimin , e nuk e fsheh qe kisha pasur edhe frike . Ne ato dite kam qene shume i shqetesuar . 
Nuk eshte e lehte per mua te kuptoj nga cila pike duhet te nisem per te treguar kete histori . Nuk e di ku ndodhet ekzaktesisht fillimi . Nuk e di a te nisem nga nje vendim , apo nga mendime qe e forcojne vendimin , apo nga sintoma qe forcojne mendimet , apo nga sikletet , krizat ... Adami dhe Eva . 

Para se gjithash , dua te shfaq gjendjen shpirterore qe po ndjej tani duke u gjendur perballe ketyre fleteve te bardha . Perballe kesaj te panjohure . Kush e di si do t'i mbush ? Cfare ka me te mire se sa te jesh kurioz per vetveten ? 

Faqe e bardhe si jeta . I dua te dyja sepse jam kurioz te shoh si do te perfundoje . 
Mund t'i mbush me budalleqe , fjalime apo fraza me kuptim te permbushur , ose edhe te ve fjale rastesisht . Pa rregulla , pa kufinj . Citofon . Varke e vogel . Lule . Murgeshe . Ballkon . Me pare ishte e bardhe , tani ka nje fjale . Nje fjale qe me pare nuk ishte . 

Tani qe e bera kete premise , mund te filloj te tregoj historine time . Jo jeten time . Vetem nje histori te vogel te jetes time . Sepse nese nuk do me kishte ndodhur do te kisha vazhduar te mendoj qe keto gjera nuk ndodhin . 

Quhem Françesk , por te gjithe me quajne Çesk , e rreth pese vjet me pare , moshen e re prej njezet e tete vjeç , jetoja nje jete qe mund , pa bere shume filozofira , te perkufizohet “NORMALE”. Them filozofira sepse çdo here qe perdoret fjala normale eshte gjithmone dikush qe pyet : po cfare eshte normale ? E vazhdon lum filozofia . 

Me normale dua te them pa trauma te medha apo tronditje . Normale . Isha dipllomuar ne Ekonomi dhe tregti duke diskutuar tezen : Metoda e koordinimit ekonomik : elasticiteti i mikroekonomise . 
Punoja prej disa vitesh per nje shoqeri qiradhenieje . Si perfundim . Kisha nje Golf 1.9 turbodiezel  high-line , gri , 115 kuaj fuqi , me marshe automatike tiptronik . Autoradio me navigues gps , disqe 19 polsh aliazhi . Siper mund te hapej dhe drita ksenoni . 

Motivi pse kisha nje makine kaq te mbushur me aksesore eshte sepse e bleva nga nje klient i imi qe ma dha me nje çmim aq te ulet sa nuk mund te refuzoja . Akoma me teper , ula nga ana fiskale nje pjese te vleres se vetures duke rikuperuar TVSH . 

Kisha edhe nje biçiklete gare dhe gjithmone Vespen time 50 , te vjeter qe e kam blere kur isha pesembedhjete vjeç . Jetoja vetem ne nje apartament me dy hapesira qe e paguaja me afat pesembedhjete vjet me 7% interes . 

Ne lexim te kontrates , noteri i ri bir i nje noteri , pasi kishte listuar nje seri pikash qe as i kuptova sepse i kalonte shume shpejt , mori nje çek prej tete milion lirash . Shtate milion e shtateqind mije per te qene preçiz . 

Mesaduket noteret fitojne shume sepse u eshte dashur te studojne mjaft . Duket se ajo mjaft na kushton neve . Mbase mendojne se , kur ata studionin , ne ishim xhiro duke mos bere asgje . 

Apartamenti me dy hapesira eshte ne kat te dyte te nje pallati te vogel me kopesht te ngushte me zhavor , por qe nga apartamenti im nuk e shoh sepse dhomat jane nga rruga . Kur kthehem ne shtepi , duke shetitur ne kopshtin e vogel degjoj kercitjen e guriçkave . Me sy mbyllur di te dalloj zhurmen e hapave , te biçikletave apo te kalimtareve .

Arrij biles te gjej nese ai qe ecen eshte i ri apo i moshuar . Kam nje perqindje gabimi aq te ulet sa mund te prezantohem ne ndonje emision televizioni . Nese nuk do te ishte qe kam turp nga kamerat , e shoh veten : “Zonja e zoterinj , eshte me ne edhe sonte kampioni i kampioneve , njeriu qe fale talentit te vet te jashtezakonshem fitoi nje shume prej pesedhjete mije eurosh , zoti Çeeeeeesk... nje duartrokitje . Dhe tani le te nise shetitja misterioze ... “.

Ne shkalle te nderteses , perkrah ashensorit eshte varur nje rregullore : 
• E ndaluar te parkohen biçikleta , karroca apo tjeter gje ne korridor .
• Shkundja e tapeteve apo te tjerave mund te behet vetem nga ora tete ne oren dhjete gjate sezonit dimeror dhe nga ora shtate ne nente ne sezonin veror . 
• E ndaluar te varen rroba , kepuce , apo te tjera ne dritaret nga rruga . 
•E ndaluar te bezdisen komshinjte , si ata te kateve me poshte e po ashtu ata te kateve me lart , duke levizur objekte ne menyre qe krijojne zhurma apo ose gervishtje , tinguj , kendime , kercime apo duke perdorir aparate radiosh , televizoresh me volum te larte . 

Keto jane pikat qe mbaj mend por ka edhe shume te tjera . 
Meqenese jetoj ne kat te dyte me pamje nga rruga , kur shkojne si shigjete me shpejtesi naten makinat , nga zhurma me duket se kalojne ndermjet komodines dhe krevatit . Por tashme jam mesuar . E vetmja gje qe degjoj akoma jane marmitat e manipuluara te motorreve , alarmet kunder vjedhjes dhe kamionet e pastrimit te qytetit qe e shkulin xhamin . Ata me frikesojne gjithmone . 

Nje here bera nje fundjave ne mal dhe u lodha per te rene ne gjume prej heshtjes se madhe . 
Te mendosh se kur jetoja me te mite nuk degjohej asgje . Perveç komshiu i katit te trete qe dilte nga garazhdi me Fiatin Punton e tij te bardhe . Zoti Pedreti per te qene te sakte , pensionist ne te shtatedhjetat qe besoj se mundej te regjistrohej kollaj ne kampionatin: Kush kalon me shume kohe per te dale nga garazhdi ?  
Zhurma e manovrave te tij ishte e theksuar nga nje perdorim pak i ngadalte i freksionit dhe shume i renduar i gazit . Ky stil e çonte motorrin e Puntos ne rreth dhjete-dymbedhjete mije xhiro . 

Apartamentin , e mobilova sapo e mora dhe nuk mungon asgje . Me idene qe do te bleja gjithçka nje here e pergjithmone , zgjodha çdo gje me kujdes te madh . Krevat martesor te firmes Flou dhe kreun e larte . Divan te firmes Kasina . Tavoline Filip Stark dhe llampe ambjenti Arko te firmes Flos . Dysheme parketi edhe ne banjo . Magnetofon Stereo i perbere nga : lexues disqesh Thorens , piaster , cd dhe amplifikator McIntosh , bokse Tannoy . Dhe nje televizor Soni . 
Harxhova aq shume para sa per ca kohe u detyrova per kursime . Edhe ne gjerat e vogla . Pershembull mu desh te pi cigare te firmes me te lire dhe te dal nga shtepia vetem pas darke . Pas te ngrenes . Cfare trapi ! 

Megjithe keto gjera , ama , nuk isha i lumtur . Mbi te gjitha nuk isha nje njeri i lire . 
Biles disa nete me ndodhte te zgjohesha i shqetesuar dhe nuk arrija me te fleja prape . Kisha frike . Kisha frike , por nuk e dija nga se . Thjesht kisha nje ndjesi frike pa njohur motivin . 

Ndihesha i trembur , plot me ankthe dhe e gjeja veten te zgjuar .
I zgjuar sikur kisha fjetur shume ore . 
Deshiroja vetem pak qetesi . Nuk kerkoja shume . Doja vetem te isha mire . 
Disa here me ndodhte edhe pergjate dites , kur isha i ulur ne tavoline , apo mbase kur isha vetem ne makine . E ngasja makinen dhe me vinte si per te qare , me sulmonte kjo ndjesi dhe nuk e kuptoja cfare ishte . 

Nuk dija ta menaxhoja , nuk kishte doreza , nuk mund ta kapja , ta kontrolloja , nuk kishte rruge daljeje . 
Ndjeja nje peshe mbi gjoks dhe desha te dilja nga vetvetja , te grisja lekuren time , te ikja ! 
Diçka brenda meje ishte ne rremuje . 
Kur kerkoja ta kuptoja , kur kerkoja nje shpjegim llogjik , nuk gjeja pergjigje . 
Nga ana racionale gjithçka shkonte mire .

Po , eshte e vertete , kohet e fundit penen nuk e doja shume , dhe shpesh kishte dite ne te cilat do te kisha dashur te beja çdo lloj gjeje tjeter perveç se te shkoja ne zyre, por kujt nuk i ndodh ? Ne fund te fundit nuk fitoja keq dhe ne krahasim me shume njerez te tjera isha me fat . Nuk mundja fare te ankohesha . E nga se duhej te kisha frike , pra ? 

Shkonte gjithçka mire . Megjithate . 
Mbase kisha frike se mos humbisja gjithçka . Ate gjithçkane qe shkonte mire . Eh ! Duhet te kisha pyetur nje analist . Por tashme kaloi . Nuk sherben me . Nuk duhet me analisti , nuk duhen me qetesues , antidepresive , çmenduri drogash apo seksi . Asnje ndryshim te koshiences . Nuk sherben me asgje .
Kaloi . Tani jam mire . Me ne fund .

Keto ndjenja frike me vinin edhe diten , por naten … naten me shtypnin fytyren pas murit , dhe me dukej se isha marre peng . Shpresoja vetem qe drita e mengjesit te vinte te paguante pagesen e pengmarrjes per te me liruar . Isha keq . 

Filloja te mendoja qe mbase do te me ndodhte diçka e keqe , nje aksident , nje fatkeqsi . Mendoja per pjesen tjeter te jetes mbi nje karrige me rrota , ose imagjinoja se do behesha i verber , ose te humbja prinderit . Kisha frike se mos vdisja . 
Shpesh me ndodhte qe , duke kerkuar nje motiv per te justifikuar ate frike , ne realitet filloja te mendoja dhe keshtu , vete , krijoja fantazi te reja qe nuk benin gje tjeter veç sa e keqesonin gjendjen time te ankthit . Hyja ne nje loje te semure ne te cilen imagjinoja , pershembull , pjesen tjeter te jetes time pa babain tim apo mamane time . 

“Si do bej pa ata … ? “ pyesja veten . 
Dhe atehere ndjeja nevojen per t’i marre ne telefon menjehere per t’u thene qe i doja , dhe qe , edhe pse nuk ua kisha thene asnjehere , une i doja , i doja pafundesisht . Nje nate , ishte ora kater e tridhjete e shtate , i mbaj mend akoma ato numra ne ore , u ngrita dhe shkova drejt telefonit . U pashe ne pasqyre dhe pashe perballe friken . Fillova te formoj numrin dhe ne heshtjen e nurmit te fundit dhe ziles se pare , e mbylla . Shkova ne banjo per te lare fytyren me uje te ftohte , me pas u ktheva te telefoni . E ndjeja se mund te vdisja nga nje moment ne tjetrin . U qetesova dhe e kuptova se , duke qene shume vone , nese do i kisha marre ne telefon do te kishin vdekur ata . Nga frikesimi . 

Shkova ne banjo sepse me kishte rene ardhur per te dale …
Kishte mbaruar letra . U ngrita dhe shetita me mbathjet ne kavilie deri te dollapi . Fillova letren e re por e grisa keq . Ngeli nje pjese e ngjitur dhe u desh per ta nxjerre qe te rrotull per metra . Cfare nervash . Cfare netesh . 

U ktheva ne shtrat . 
Nuk gjeja nje pozicion te rehatshem . Ka raste kur kam ndjesine se dy krahe jane shume per te fjetur mire . Eshte nje krah qe nuk di ku te qendroje . Pa te , sipas meje , do te flihej me mire .

Nje nate me zuri gjumi mbi ate krah . U zgjova dhe nuk e ndjeja me . Ishte bere me anestezi . Cfare frike ! Mendova menjehere se do duhej te ma prisnin . Optimisti i zakonshem .

Ne ato nete paniku , me sulmonin kujtime te veshura me melankoli dhe skenat ne kujtese zhvilloheshin me pertese , gati me ngadalsim , si ne nje film . Fillonte te shfaqej me projektor Kinemaja e re e paranojave . 

Rishihja mamane time kur me mesonte te beja buken ne shtepi , kur hynte ne dhomen time per te kontrolluar apo per te vene ne vendin e vet ndonje gje dhe une beja sikur flija . Beja sikur flija , e nga ajo e dritez e vogel , nga ajo e hapure vogel e syve te mi te sapo hapur e vezhgoja fshehurazi . Kushedi , mbase shpresoja te vidhja , te rrembeja , te mesoja diçka te re per te , ndonje sekret te saj , per ta bere me te afert , akoma me shume timen . Mamane time . 

Mendoja kur isha i vogel me mbante ne krahe dhe une , duke e mbeshtetur koken mbi shpatullen e saj , shikoja gjithçka nga atje lart . Si nje udhetar qe , kur arrin ne maje te malit , shikon rrugen qe ka pershkuar dhe ate te panjohuren qe e pret . 

Ishte nje vazhdimesi te kujtoja gjera te mrekullueshme , plot me dashuri , plot me nostalgji . Siç beja detyrat ne kuzhine mbasdites kur ajo ishte ne lavaman duke lare dhe degjoja zhurmen e unazes qe godiste pas piatave dhe gotave . Tik tik tik … Edhe tani , kur shkoj te ha tek ata dhe mamaja ime me pas lan , degjoj te njejten zhurme te vogel dhe mallengjehem nga ideja qe nje dite papritur ate tik tik nuk do ta degjoj me . 

Zemra me fryhej dhe kisha veshtirsi per te marre fryme . Mbytesha . Mendoja qe nje dite , duke u pergjigjur telefonit , nuk do te kisha mundur te zbuloj me qe ishin ata qe me merrnin . 
Nuk do te dilte me ne telefon e shkruajtur “SHTEPIA“.

Nuk do te kisha degjuar me zerin e nenes time . Dhe ai ze qe tani me mungonte , ai tingull aq delikat , si prej femije , aq familjar , aq i mire , aq pranvere e pafundme . 

Rrotullohesha ne shtrat i sulmuar nga keto mendime . 
Sidoqofte ne fund ndizja abazhurin dhe dorezohesha .
Me ndodhte shpesh edhe te me duhej te ikja nga situata ku kishte shume njerez , apo nga vende te mbyllura . Paptritmas isha i sulmuar nga nje ndjesi e pakendshme . Ne ato dhoma , ne ato bare , ne ato lokale plot me turme ndihesha ne kurth . Ne nje vend te mbyllur me mungonte ajri . 

Per kete arsye shkoja gjithmone me makinen time . Me bente te ndihesha me i qete . Gjithmone gati per tu ikur . Hyja ne kinema apo ne diskoteke dhe shikoja menjehere ku ishin daljet e sigurise .
Te udhetoja ne aeroplan ishte tmerruese . Imagjinoja titujt e gazetave . Shikoja ne mendjen time gazetaret te deklaronin ne lajme katastrofen . Kerkoja te mbaja mend nese ne ate rrugetim kishte ndodhur me pare . Shikoja personat perreth meje dhe tentoja te kuptoja nese kishin fytyren e njerezve qe mund te vdisnin , ne kuptimin qe , nese ishte dikush qe dukej vertete i pafat , merakosesha me teper .

Por nje nate , dhe eshte keti mbase fillimi i vertete i historise , u zgjova i shqetesuar sepse kisha pare nje enderr te çuditshme . 
Ate nate pashe ne enderr gjyshen time . Perveç diteve te para pas vdekjes se saj , nuk e kisha pare me ne enderr . 

Isha perpara nje dere , trokisja dhe dikush ma hapte . Hyja me valixhet ne dore . Ishin aq te medha sa dukej sikur kisha marre me vete edhe kendin e dhomes e divanin . Nuk ishte shtepia e vertete e gjyshes time , ishte e ndryshme nga ajo qe banonte ajo , por nuk e di perse , e kisha kuptuar menjehere qe ishte e saja . 

Gjyshja ime me thoshte : “ Jam e kenaqur qe vjen te me takosh , perkundrazi qe transferohesh tek une … mendoja se do me duhej te prisja akoma edhe pak , kurse ne fakt e mora vesh qe ishe duke ardhur dhe pergatita dhomen “.

Une nuk desha te shkoja te jetoja te gjyshja ime , ta rishihja megjithe qef por te shkoja per te jetuar tek ajo jo . Pastaj shtepine time e kisha mobiluar me ne fund ashtu siç doja .

“ Nuk dua te vij te jetoj tek ti , gjyshe , me pelqen shtepia ime “ 
“ Ti nuk ke me nje shtepi , perkundrazi per te qene preçiz nuk e ke pasur kurre e sidoqofte nuk je ai qe vendos dhe dhoma eshte gati. “

“ Gjyshe … por çfare dreqin thua ? Te ka rene damllaja ? Si , nuk kam pasur asnjehere shtepi ? Kam blere edhe frigoriferin e ri . Blu . Duhet ta shohesh , gjyshe , sa i bukur eshte . Eshte me i madh se sa ai qe kam pasur me pare , e kam kuptuar sidomos kur bera pazarin sepse , duke i vene gjerat brenda , kuptova se nese dua ta mbush duhet te blej me shume. “ 

Ajo filloi te qete dhe me pas me tha : “… Beson se mund te te shpetoje nje frigorifer ? ah ah ah“ .
Ne ate enderr po fillonte te me behej antipatike .

E çuditshme , por . 

Kisha pasur gjithmone nje raport te mire me gjyshen time . Isha shume i lidhur pas saj . Pas vdekjes se gjyshit , kishte ardhur te jetonte me ne , e une dhe ajo flinim ne te njejten dhome . Kam shume kujtime te lidhura me ato mbremje perpara se te flinim . Per shembull , kur hiqte rrobat perpara se te binte per te fjetur bente fishekzjarre . Dukej karroceria e nje makine qe shkarkohet ne asfalt . Ishte e gjitha nje xixellime . Prej atyre veshjeve sintetike . Akreliku . Ishte nje periudhe qe e kisha quajtur “ Viti i Ri“ . Kur e shihja qe hynte ne dhome numeroja me ze te larte : dhjete , nente , tete , shtate … dhe ajo qeshte . 

Viti i Ri ishte vertete i kendshem . Krijonte nje fushe elektromagnetike dhe kur shfaqej nga veshja kishte floket te drejtuara lart . Dukej menaxheri i Tajsonit . Don King . Edhe pak gjyshja e familjes Adams .
Nje gje me ka ngelur e fiksuar : nese per ta bere te qeshte shtremberoja syte , ajo me thoshte menjehere te ndaloja , sepse ndryshe do me kishin mbetur ashtu .

Ne mengjes u zgjova shume i shqetesuar nga ajo enderr sepse nuk desha te shkoja te jetoja te gjyshja ime , mua me pelqente te jetoja vetem ne shtepine time . Ne fund , kur e kuptova qe ishte nje enderr , ne fillim u qetesova dhe me pas u acarova prape .
“Po sikur te doje te thote se duhet te vdes ? “ 
Kerkoja te kujtoja fjalet e saj .

 “… Hajde te me takosh … mendoja se do me duhej te prisja akoma edhe pak , ne fakt … nuk je ti qe vendos … kam pregaditur dhomen … mendon se mund te te shpetoje nje frigorifer ? “ 
Ne mengjes nuk isha aq i perfshire apo i frikesuar si naten , por duke qene paranojak nuk eshte se mund te beja sikur nuk kishte ndodhur asgje , te harroja , te mos e vereja . Shkova ne kuzhine dhe perqafova frigoriferin . Me pas per te qene me i qete , pa i thene asgje askujt , vendosa te me bejne nje vizite te vogel kontrolli . Jo aq per endrren , por si sjellje prej te rrituri . Natyrisht . Nuk do besonit vertete qe une te shkoj per te me rekomanduar analiza per nje enderr te parendesishme ? Ishte ca kohe qe nuk preja kupon . 
Permbledhjen .

Ok, ok , e rrefej . Endrra ishte arsyeja . Per te qene i sinqerte deri ne fund ndihesha edhe pak budalla . 
Kishte vite qe nderroja te me benin nje skaner te bukur . 
Ideja qe te kontrollojne nga koka te kembet me ka pelqyer gjithmone . Keshtu , per te evituar qe nje dite te thoshin per mua nje fraze te tipit : “ Per fat te keq kur i gjeten ate njollen ishte shume e madhe . Tashme ishte vone“. 


Vendosa te marr ne telefon Xhovanin , mjekun tim prej gjithmone dhe po ashtu mik i mamase time qe prej koherave te shkolles se mesme . 
Me Xhovanin kam pasur gjithmone nje raport shume te bukur , ishte pak si xhaxha , vinte shpesh edhe ne shtepi tek ne , e me pas duke u rritur i isha rrefyer atij shpesh here . Tek ai arrija te pyesja ate qe ishte e pamundur te pyesja tek babai im . Ne disa momente sekretin tim me intim , prej te cilit paksa me vinte turp dhe qe nuk ia kam treguar asnjeriu , ishte qe kisha dashur qe babai im te ishte ai .

Tani nuk e mendoj me .

Sidoqofte e marr ne telefon dhe ai me cakton nje takim per analiza mengjesin tjeter , dhe nje tjeter tek ai mbasdite.
Ne mengjes shkova te bej analizat pa ngrene . As kafene nuk munda ta pi . Kalova perpara nje pastiçerie dhe per pak sa nuk vihesha te lepija vitrinen . Fiksova nje tabaka me embelsira dhe i thashe qe do te kthehesha menjehere pas analizes . Arrita ne sallen e pritjes , qe ishte plot me fytyra te zbehta dhe te tronditura . Plot me te moshuar . Me drite neoni . 
Sapo me futen agen , si te gjitha heret e tjera humba ndjenjat . Si gjithmone me pas me thone te qendroj mbi nje karrige dhe me japin sheqer me uje , ndersa ata vazhdojne te marrin gjak . Ne vendin tim , me pas hyn gjithmone ose nje djale i vogel ose nje grua . Atyre nuk u bie te fiket kurre , ndersa une , i poshteruar ne karrige , bej figuren e humbamenos . Nuk e bej me qellim , siç e ndjej agen qe shpon lekuren , pam ! Me bie te fiket .

Dola dhe ju prezantova takimit me ate tabakane ne pastiçeri . I bera namin . Ne mbasdite , pastaj , shkova tek Xhovani . Edhe kur marr trenin , nese hyj ne nje vagon dhe ndodhet nje gruaja jam me i kenaqur . Dhe nese nuk eshte , vazhdoj te kerkoj , derisa ta gjej . Nuk eshte se i drejtohem me pas , apo te flas me te , apo ta provoj patjeter , perkundrazi , por me pelqen qe te jete aty . Me pelqen shoqeria e tyre edhe pse e heshtur dhe e panjohur . Grate jane aq te bukura sa per tu marre fryme . 

Me pelqen te kem te bej me to , nuk flas nga kendveshtrimi seksual . Per shembull , me raste me ndodh , duke dale nga autostrada , te zgjedh nje rradhe per te paguar dhe te ve re vetem kur afrohem qe ne anen tjeter eshte nje grua ndersa tek ana ime nje burre . Ja . E ndjej se me vjen pak keq . Do te kisha preferuar te shkoja nga ana tjeter .
Ose , kur parakaloj nje makine hedh nje shikim brenda gjithmone , sidomos nese eshte nje Smart apo nje model Y .


Nga studioja e Xhovanit doli nje zonje , vajza u çua , u pershendeten te gjithe ndermjet batutash e komplimentash dhe me pas ai me futi brenda . 
 « Nuk ndjehesh mire ? » me pyeti .
 « Po, po, gjithçka ne rregull . Eshte vetem se u be ca kohe qe nuk bej analizat … mendova , keshtu sepse eshte e duhur qe t’i bej ndonjehere … apo jo ? 

As atij nuk pata kurajon t’i them cfare me kishte shtyre aty .
Cfare mund te thosha: “ E di , Xhovani, e interpretova nje enderr me gjyshen time qe as qe e vuri re qe kam blere frigoriferin e ri dhe mendova qe mbase duhet te vdes . Meqe ra fjala … frigoriferi eshte ai blu” … 

I tregova ankthet e mira te neteve dhe frikerat e mia . Nga fytyra dukej se e dinte per çfare isha duke folur . Mbase duke mos e njohur arsyen te vertete , ate te gjyshes , mendoi se duhet t’i drejtohem nje analisti me shume se sa nje mjeku . Por nuk me tha asgje . Kur i kerkova nje skaner mu pergjigj qe po e ekzagjeroja dhe qe nuk eshte diçka qe behet aq kollaj . Pra ska skaner po te presim rezultatin e analizave . Sa keq . Do e kisha kerkuar edhe ne bar . “ … Ju nje kafe … po ju ? “ ‘’Une nje skaner , faleminderit. ‘’


Xhovani me vizitoi . Me pas , ndersa shkruante gjera ne nje cope leter , pa e ngritur koken dhe pa u nderprere me pyeti : « Atehere … perveç se te presim rezultatin e analizave, si je ? Je mire ? Je i lumtur ? 
Pyetje per te cilen kam pasur gjithmonje nje pergjigje standarte , e perpunuar mire : “ Po , si te them , nuk e di a jam i lumtur , sidoqofte jam mire , i qete , nuk qahem“. Nje nga ato pergjigje qe nuk duan te thone asgje , automatike , ashtu sikur takon duke pergjate dites qe te thote : «  Pershendetje , si ja kalon ? » . Dhe ti : «  Mire , faleminderit . Po ti ? ». 

Nuk e di nese ishte per faktin se me Xhovanin kisha njefare besimi, nuk e di nese ishte mbase momenti i duhur , por ate rast u pergjigja : « Nuk besoj … nuk besoj se jam i lumtur ».

Sapo e thashe , nga nje ane u ndjeva i lehtesuar nga nje peshe , nga ana tjeter me erdhi per te qare .Por nuk qava . Edhe pse prej kohesh enderroja nje prej atyre te qarave te bukura te mbushura plot qe behen ne femijeri, ato prej te cilave kur ndalon , bie ne gjume i keputur . i sfilitur , i boshatisur . Dhe kur zgjohesh degjoj zogjte .
Nuk arrija te qaja . Dhe kete nuk e duroja . Sinqeriteti im i gjetur perpara Xhovanit me bente te brishte dhe pak te zene ngushte , keshtu per te dale nga situata shtova : «  A nuk ke kokrra per lumturine ? ».

Ai u pergjigj ironikisht qe po , dhe une porosita dy kuti .
Dola nga studioja e tij . Duhet te kthehesha pak dite me pas me pergjigjen e analizave .

E dija qe nuk isha i lumtur , le ta themi qe e kisha deklaruar vete , dhe kjo me prishte planet , prishte qetesine time , kontrollin tim mbi gjithçka . Per vite kisha bere nje pune me saktesi shume te madhe . Kisha prere te gjitha ato dege qe nuk arrija te dominoja dhe qe mund te me sillnin dhimbje .

Sa force me hiqte deshira per te kontrolluar gjithçka ne jete . Si ne ato filmat vizatimore kur miu rrezon pjatat nga dollapi dhe macja qe i kap te gjitha duke bere gjera te pamundura .

Asgje nuk duhej te me shpetonte . Dhe kjo ne çdo situate . Kisha arritur madje ne piken e nuk mundja te ulesha ne nje lokal apo ne piceri me shpinen nga dera . Duhet te shikoja levizjen , duhet te dija kush hynte e kush dilte . Duhej te mbahej gjithçka nen kontroll .
Ne ato dite , duke pritur pergjigjen e analizave , isha shume ne ankth dhe i shqetesuar .Perserisja ne mendje : “ Mbase motivi per te cilin nuk jam i lumtur eshte qe brenda meje e di qe jam i semure“.

Dhe atehere shkonin lume paranojat . Mendoja se kisha te gjitha semundjet me te keqija ne bote . Edhe vetem nje dhembje e vockel ne koke prej nje sekonde ishte e mjaftueshme qe te me bente te mendoja per nje tumor .

Çfare jete ! 

“ Mbase kam nje tumor ne mushkeri , duhet te ndaloj te pi te dredhura dhe te pi cigare . Perkundrazi , te ndaloj cigaren , por ndonjehere ndonje te dredhur …“ 

Ditet kalonin dhe beja inventarin e te gjitha semundjeve qe mund te kisha . I imagjinoja komentet dhe frazat e atyre qe do kishin folur me pas .

“ Ishte keshtu nje djale i mire … mendo , shkoi te doktori te bente nje vizite kontrolli dhe zbuloi qe kishte … “ 
Kushedi , cfare do kem ? 

“ Por e di pse shkoi te doktori … e pabesueshme … pa ne enderr gjyshen e tij qe i thoshte qe duhet te vdiste . “ 
Sepse qartesisht brenda meje mendoja : “ Nese zbuloj se duhet te vdes do i them te gjitheve per endrren e gjyshes time , keshtu nuk do dukem nje budalla qe pata frike , perkundrazi , duke ua thene te gjitheve do te shkoj , do ta le kete bote si parashikues dhe me intuite , nje me fuqi paranormale , jo nje idiot i çfaredoshem“. 

I gjithe ky dialog me bente gati te provoja krenari .
“ Kaq i ri … me gjithe ata kriminele qe ka ne qarkullim … atyre nuk u ndodh asgje asnjehere , i shkreti , mendo , sapo kishte blere edhe frigoriferin e ri . Blu“ .
Kushedi sa vuajtje per prinderit e mi . Per motren time . Beja edhe nje lloj liste , klasifikimi te atij qe do kishte vuajtur me shume pas familjes time . 

Do kisha dashur te shoh gjithe ato gra ne funeralin tim te rrefeheshin se sa i madh kisha qene duke i dashuruar , si ne filmin : Burri qe donte grate te Fransua Tryfo. Te degjoja te flitej per mua ne ate menyre aq unike , ne ate menyre qe flitet vetem per ate qe nuk eshte me . Per te degjuar te flitet aq mire per ty duhet te vdesesh . 

Çmenduri .

Nuk e kam kuptuar kurre perse ka me shume respekt per te vdekurit se sa per te gjallet .
Me ne fund ajo dite kishte ardhur . Dita e pergjigjes . 
Skenen e kujtoj akoma sikur te ishte dje .


Hyj ne studio , kerkova menjehere te dalloj ndonje ngerdheshje shprehese ne fytyren e Xhovanit . Ndonje : “ Eshte e rende“ .
Megjithate , mos te harrojme qe une kisha shkuar aty sepse kisha frike se do vdisja . Dhe atehere qe shqiptova ato fjale : «  Cfare eshte , nje semundje e rende ? E pasherueshme ? Me fjale te tjera , cfare kam ? Ma thuaj , mos me mbaj te fshehte asgje . Duhet te bej nje skaner ? » . 

Xhovani me veshtroi dhe me tha : « Mund te te flas lirisht , dua te them , mund te kem edhe konfidence ? 

« Sigurisht , por … perse , ka ndonje gje te rende ? »

« Besoj se e kam gjetur arsyen e ankthit ten dhe qe s’je i lumtur. »

« Cfare semundjeje eshte ? »

 « Por jo , çfare semundjeje , mos u bej merak . Nuk ke asgje , dhe nuk duhet te besh asnje skaner . Rri i qete , Çesk , fizikisht je shendoshe e mire si peshk . Nga analizat del qe gjithçka eshte mire . 

Je shume mire , por nuk do te thote qe ti nuk ke probleme . Le te themi qe nuk mund te duken nga keto analiza . Une po te flas si mik. »

« Me thuaj gjithçka Xhovani , nuk dua qe ti te me mbash larg nga asgje . Nuk te fsheh qe ne keto dite kam menduar se kam kaluar diçka te shemtuar . Kam pasur biles edhe friken nga vdekja , pra besoj se jam gati per çdo problem tjeter . »

« Po cfare frike nga vdekja ? Problemi yt eshte tamam e kunderta . Çesk , problemi yt nuk eshte se ke frike se mos vdes , por te kesh frike te jetosh . Eshte e kunderta . Ke ate semundje te mallkuar shume te perhapur te “ MOS JETUARIT“ .

 « Je i semure nga jo-jeta
Te mbahet mend kur me pyete nese kisha kokrra per lumturine ? Ilaçi eshte jeta . Jetoje , hidhu , hapu , degjohu . Frikerat e tua , ankthet e tua jane te ardhura prej faktit se ti ekziston por nuk jeton . Je i shterperuar ne ndjenja . Je i bllokuar .
 Te mbahet mend ajo fraze e Oskar Uaildit ? Thoshte qe te jetuarit eshte gjeja me e rralle ne bote . Pjesa me e madhe e njerezve ekziston , dhe asgje me shume .

 « Prandaj mos u merakos . Nese e thoshte ai qe ne kohen e tij … Megjithate , perveç shakave , une nuk dua te bej fjalime te medha mbi te jetuarit dhe te ekzistuarit . Eshte gjithçka shume e thjeshte . Nese do te jesh i lumtur , nese do te jesh i lire , meso te duash . Te dashurosh e te te dashurojne .

« Jeta jote tani eshte pa dashuri . Nuk do punen tende , nuk dashuron nje femer , nuk do veten . Si pasoje , nuk do boten .

----------


## daniel00

*2 Te tentohem nuk ben dem*

Mbaj mend qe kam dale nga klinika pak konfuz . Ne ashensor , ndersa zbrisja , u shikova ne pasqyre dhe pashe qe nga veshe dilte jashte tym . Po me shkonte ne flak truri .

Xhovani me kishte tronditur , me kishte zhvendosur .
Mendova se do me thoshte qe duhet te vdisja dhe ne fakt me tha qe duhet te jetoja . E cfare do te thoshte ? E vura re menjehere qe ne jete nuk e kisha ditur kurre . Une nuk e dija vertete se çfare do te thoshte te jetosh . E as si ja behej per te jetuar .
Maksimumi dija si i behej per te vdekur .

Duke u hedhur nga dritarja , per shembull . I thosha vetes : “ E di se nese hidhem nga dritarja vdes . I pafat siç jam , minimumi bie mbi kamionin qe transporton xham , keshtu para se te vdes , pritem edhe pak e vuaj me shume . Ose mund t’i qelloj vetes , te helmohem , te mbytem , mund te pres nje tren mbi binare dhe te kerkoj ta ndaloj me koke . Njoh gjithe ato menyra per te vdekur , por jo per te jetuar”.

Çmenduri . Çmenduri te zbulosh se di si te vdesesh , por nuk di si jetohet .
Ky zbulim me beri te buzeqesh .
Ajo dite ka qene vertete e veçante.


Duke dale nga klinika me trurin qe me nxirrte tym nga aktiviteti i harbuar , mendoja se mbase nuk kisha kuptuar mire . Nuk kisha kuptuar cfare donte te thoshte Xhovani me ato fjale . Ne realitet , ne fakt , e kisha kuptuar shume mire dhe ato mendime te mia ishin e disata here dhe , per fat , tentativa e fundit per te bere sikur s’kishte asgje . Per te vendosur pisllekun poshte tapetit . Ne fakt nuk behej fjale per te kuptuar , por per te pranuar . E kisha pranuar .


Ne fjalet e Xhovanit ishin konfirmimi dhe siguria e asaj qe po jetoja prej ca kohesh .
Xhovani kishte qelluar ne shenje . Goditur . Goditur dhe mbytur .
Xhovani nuk kishte thene asgje te re . Xhovani nuk me kishte zbuluar asgje qe ne fund te fundit nuk e dija me pare .

Kishte çuar thjesht gjithçka te lundronte .

Kishte ndezur driten e asaj dhome , qe e mbaja te fikur , per te mos pare . 

Problemi ishte se qe prej atij momenti , edhe nese e fikja , tashme kisha pare si ishte e mobiluar dhoma . Edhe ne erresire e dija se çfare kishte brenda . 

Nuk mundja me te beja sikur s’kishte ndodhur asgje . Nuk mundja me te kthehesha pa rene ne nje sjellje qesharake ose deri patetike .

 Kishte arritur vertete momenti per t’u analizuar pak . 

Per te ndjekur keshillat e Xhovanit , per t’u degjuar , per te zgjatur veshin ndaj atij zeri . Per te bere pyetje , per te provuar te gjej pergjigje . 

« Mbaroi koha duke pritur Godotin*» (* eshte nje loje absurde e Samuel Beketit , ne te cilen dy personazhe presin pafund dhe me kot per dike te quajtur Godot qe te vije) me kishte thene gjithashtu . 

Duhej ne nje fare menyre te veproja . Te veproja ne jeten time . 

Po cila ishte gjeja e pare per te bere ? Hapi i pare ? E me pas , kush dreqin eshte ky Godot ? Pf ! 


Drodha nje pa filter . 

Mendoja dhe rimendoja . Hypa ne makine dhe fillova te bej xhiro pa pasur nje destinacion te sakte . kisha vetem nevoje te mendoja dhe levizja e makines me ndihmonte . Truri me shkonte me nje mije . Ndihesha vertete i ndezur , siç nuk kisha qene prej shume kohesh . 
Dikush kishte fryre mbi prushin dhe zjarri ishte rigjalleruar .

Kisha brenda nje ngarkese shume te madhe , por edhe nje ndjesi turpi . Me vinte turp te asaj gjendjes time , sepse me dukej se isha qesharak . Nje pjese e imja me thoshte qe isha budallepsur dhe eksituar e qe do te ishte vetem nje entuziazem i momentit qe ne fund nuk do te kishte ndryshuar asgje .

Por ate dite tashme ecja me nje mije . Perpunoja dhe nxirrja nga furra vazhdimisht mendime . Kisha zbuluar qe dija si te vdisja por jo si te jetoja . Ishte edhe kaq nje pike e mire nisjeje .


Brenda meje degjoja si nje bori makine qe me paralajmeronte per zbulimin .

Nuk ishte brenda meje , ishte makina mbrapa qe i binte sepse semafori ishte bere jeshil . Epo mire .

Vendosa te kthehesha me ne fund ne shtepi , edhe pse isha ne fund te benzines dhe nuk kisha qef te ndaloja per tu furnizuar . Akoma me shume , ajo cigarja e dredhur qe piva me kishte bllokuar peshtymen . Asgjesuar . Ne vend te gjuhes kisha nje gome per te fshire laps . Nje gome Pelikan . Edhe ne ngjyre . Gjysem blu dhe gjysem e kuqe . Kisha nevoje te pija .


Cfare dite . Cfare dite intensive .
Qartesisht ate mbremje desha te qendroja ne shtepi . Kisha deshire t’i dedikoja vetes kohe . Nje mbremje te gjithen timen . Te mendoja per jeten time , te kuptoja ku kisha gabuar , por mbi te gjitha ku e kisha lene .
 Nese nuk kisha me nje jete , si me kishte thene Xhovani , do te thoshte se ne ndonje vend , heret ose vone , e kisha braktisur diku .

Kerkoja te imagjinoja ku e kisha lene . Mbase ishte e ulur ne ndonje cep qe me priste . Do ta kisha takuar dhe do t’i kisha thene : ‘’ Pershendetje , si kalon ? Gjithçka mire ? Kam qene i ikur per shume kohe ? Me duket se ke te drejte , me fal . Epo mire , tani shkojme’’ .

U vura aty ne heshtje per te menduar , duke kerkuar qe ta degjoj , duke kerkuar qe te zbuloj ate zerin e vockel per te cilin shume flasin , ate femijen e famshem qe eshte brenda teje . 
Degjoja zhurmen e frigoriferit , ndonje makine qe kalonte , ndonje tik-tak me prejardhje te panjohura . Por zera , asgje . Vetem nje murmuritje te stomakut .

Mendova se mbase duhej te beja pak meditim , ose te beja makarona , qe ishte me mire . Edhe pse , per te medituar , nuk dija as nga cila ane te nisja .

Nuk ishin gjera per mua . Ç’hyja une me meditimin ? Me vinte per te qeshur vetem nga ideja .

Te mendoja , te meditoja .
‘’ Cfare ndryshimi ka ndermjet te menduarit dhe te medituarit ?’’ Pyesja veten .

Me kishin thene qe per te medituar duhet te mos mendosh.
Te mos mendosh ? Mbase te mos mendoj per makaronat do te ishte edhe kaq nje gje e mire .

Kisha degjuar te flitej shpesh per njerez qe meditonin , qe benin joga , por ne praktike nuk dija asgje . Nuk i kam besuar asnjehere shume atyre lloj gjerash.


Ne tentativen per t’u vene ne pozicionin ne te cilin kisha pare gjithmone ata qe meditonin , ne pozicionin ulur , gati arrita te thyej nje kembe ; une , ne maksimum , mund te beja pozicionin e ulur ne karrige .
 E provova . Nje kembe arrija edhe ta mbeshtesja mbi gjurin tjeter , por tjetren ishte e pamundur . Nuk do t’ja kisha dale as me nje stervitje . Ishte tamam e pamundur per kembet e mia . Kisha nje strukture qe me ndalonte meditimin . Fizikisht i destinuar per gjera siperfaqsore .

Hoqa dore pra nga ai pozicion perpara se te me duhej te nderhyja me nje ilaç kunder dhimbjeve dhe u ula ne menyre te rehatshme . Kembet e kryqezuara … dhe fillova .


‘’Duhet te mos mendoj , duhet te mos mendoj , duhet te mos mendoj ommm… ommmm… ommmm… Si i behet per te mos menduar ? Eshte e pamundur , po mendoj qe te mos mendoj , pra mendoj… qepe… Perqendrohu omm omm dhe pastaj nese do te me shihnin miqte e mi ne kete moment do te me tallnin deri ne pleqeri… Nuk duhet te mendoj per miqte e mi qe me ngacmojne… 
Hajt, perqendrohu… ommmm… ommmm Duhet te mos mendoj , duhet te mos mendoj , t’ja marre dreqi , nuk kam marre ne telefon Paolen e tani ? Shh… shh… pusho…


Mos mendo per Paolen tani , degjo zerin tend te brendshem , degjo femijen qe eshte brenda teje… Mos mendo ommmm ommmmm , me dhemb pak kurrizi… Hesht mos u anko… 

Nuk eshte se ankohem por si t’ja bej per t’u perqendruar nese kam nje bisturi ne shtyllen kurrizore ? Ommmm ommmmm merr fryme thelle , merr fryme thelle… Ommm ommm sigurisht qe naten qe shkoi beme dashuri sa u shkrime , mbase me vone do ta marr ne telefon… 

ATEHERE ! Do ndalosh duke u shperqendruar , mos mendo per mbremjen e shkuar kur bete dashuri sa u kenaqet… T’ja marrte dreqi , kisha çarçafet e firmes Baseti me bimet te dekoruara dhe kur mbaruam kishin rene te gjitha gjethet , kisha edhe nje dege ne …

 MJAFT ! Nuk duhet te mendosh per asgje , sidomos per ato gjera te pista , degjo femijen brenda teje… ommmm ommmm. Me ngjan se femija brenda vetes ka rene nga ndenjesja e vet dhe nuk do flase per ca kohe… Hajt pra dreq , boll bere si tr@p… perqendrohu omm… omm . 

Epo mire pra , lere fare , nuk eshte per ty kjo gje . Ashtu siç vihesh aty per te mos menduar te vjen ne mendje gjithçka , edhe gjera seksuale . Perveç te tjerave , duke menduar per ate cfare bere me Paolen te erdhi madje edhe nje eksitim , e nuk besoj se antena te hyn ne pune.’’

Braktisa menjehere tentativen . Me siguri ngaqe nuk isha i bindur . U ula ne divan dhe hapa nje birre . ‘’ T’ja marrte dreqi , ishte e fundit.’’ Duhet te mos mendoj .

Mu kthyen ne mendje fjalet e Xhovanit : ‘’Je i semure nga mos te jetuarit . Ke frike te jetosh’’.

Pas pak qe qendrova aty ne heshtje duke hetuar sjelljet e ma , mendova se ishte e vertete. Jetoja ne frike . E te jetosh ne frike eshte gjithmone nje kusht i atij qe eshte perulur.


Frike nga te nesermet . Frike qe nuk isha gati . Frike qe nuk isha ne lartesine . Mbase nje nga gabimet me te medha qe beja ishte se pergatitesha per me te keqen .

Ishte frika qe nuk do te jem ne gjendje te mbaj nje situate te keqe , frika se humb kontrollin , ose te gjendem i zhvendosur dhe te vuaj shume , qe me çonte te stervitesha ne menyre konstante me mendimin qe nje katastrofe ishte ne rruge e siper .

 Prandaj perqendrohesha mbi gjera te keqija qe mund te ndodhnin . Ndonje fatkeqsi , ndonje tragjedi . Une ne fund te fundit nuk duhej te gjendjesha i papergatitur .

 Ndertoja barriera , mbrojtje , jastiqe per te zbutur goditjen e pritur , perplasjen e mundshme me realitetin . Ja pse pyetjes : «  Je i lumtur ? » i pergjigjesha : « Nuk e di , por nuk ankohem ». Sepse , meqenese prisja gjithmone katastrofa , fakti qe nuk kishte ndodhur akoma duhet te me bente te lumtur . Pra per mua domethenia e fjales lumturi ishte : _mungese dhimbjeje_ .


« Nuk ankohem » e thosha edhe pak per ogur te mire. Gati si per te ndihmuar ate Entitet qe vendoste .
 Zoti , fati , fati i keq etj .Si hebrenjte qe presin Mesine , une prisja tragjedine .
 Dhe ndersa perqendrohesha tek e keqja , ka mundesi qe e mira , me e mira , e bukurame kalonte karshi dhe une nuk e kuptoja . Isha shume i perqendruar mbi me te keqen , mbi te ligen , mbi te shemtuaren .


Edhe nese jeta me dhuronte nje diçka te bukur , une nuk dija si ta menaxhoja , nuk isha gati dhe me fuste friken . 

Nuk isha ne gjendje qe te isha mire tek e fundit . Nuk isha ne gjendje te shijoja . Kur ndodhte diçka e bukur , gezimi im , festimet e mia ishin gjithmone nen ze .

 Sepse gjithmone kam pasur frike se kur te kisha ngritur krahet ne shenje fitoreje , minimumi nje rrufe do te me kishte qelluar . Se siç do te kisha gezuar ne ndonje menyre apo shprehur jashte vetes lumturine time , menjehere do te isha denuar .

Ne fakt , nje nga gjerat qe me kane futur ne ankth gjithmone duke pare televizorin ishin çiklistet qe ne pak metra nga mberritja ngrinin krahet . Une nga shtepia gjithmone jam shqetesuar . Mendoja se menjehere duke mos pasur duart ne timon mund te kishin rene apo edhe te parakaloheshin . Ashtu si ata motoçiklista qe kalonin vijen e finishit me rrote te pare .

Do te kisha dashur te ulerija nga divani im :’’ Priiiiiiit , kujdeeeees ! ‘’.
Pra ne jeten time vendosesha aty dhe masakrohesha me hipoteza shkaterrimtare per te stervitur rezistencen time ndaj dhimbjes , per te mos u gjendur nje dite me nje te panjohur me te forte se sa vetja ime . Te mesohesha ta njihja , ta jetoja , dhe mbase ta duroja .


Ashtu si atehere kur isha me i vogel qe dilja me te dashurat e para . Ndodhte qe ne vend qe te kaloja nje dite te bukur me te , ne vend qe t’i thosha gjera te lezetshme , harxhoja kohen time duke u çare koken e duke i pyetur çfare kishte bere , ku kishte shkuar , nese kishte qene me dike etj .

 Beja xhelozin dhe ne fund shkaterroja gjithçka . Fokusoja perqendrimin tim ne gjerat e keqija per t’i ekzorçizuar , desha te kisha siguri mbi ndershmerine dhe besnikerine e tyre .
 Desha te isha i sigurt qe ishin besnike . Merakosesha me shume qe te ishin besnike se sa qe nuk ishin te lumtura . Mu desh ca kohe per ta kuptuar qe eshte me e rendesishme qe nje femer te jete e lumtur se sa basnike . Sepse nje femer e lumtur nuk tradheton . Nje femer e lumtur eshte gjithmone besnike .

Nuk kam nevoje per asgje tjeter . Kjo vlen edhe per mashkullin , por per te eshte me e veshtire sepse duhet te luftoje me impulsin e ruajtjes se species .
 Nje grua , edhe nese do te kishte njeqind burra ne nje vit , mund te kishte vetem nje femije . Pra me nje burre , instikti i saj eshte i permbushur . Por nje burre me njeqind gra mund te kete njeqind femije , pra instikti i tij nuk permbushet asnjehere . 


Me kete nuk dua te them se burri nuk eshte besnik . Flas per instikt . Per fat te mire burri nuk eshte vetem nje kafshe . Sidoqofte une , me menyren time te trashe per t’u sjelle , prishja çdo gje . Beja rolin simbolik te Zotit dhe te Adamit bashke . Perzihesha vete nga parajsa .

Kjo sjellje e pritjes se me te keqes perveç te tjerave nuk me ka sherbyer per asgje . Nuk je asnjehere i pergatitur mjaftueshem per lajmet e keqija dhe te mendosh me pare nuk sherben per asgje .


Kisha mbaruar birren dhe , ne te njejtin çast ndersa jam ngritur per te marre nje leng çfaredo , tingellon citofoni.Sikur ta kisha tingelluar une duke u ngritur . Koinçidence . 

Ishte Luka , miku im me i mire . E njoh prej me shume se njezet vitesh .Ishim shoke klase ne te mesme dhe qe atehere jemi rritur bashke . Po uleriste ne citofon qe duhej te dilja patjeter te zbrisja per te pire diçka . Ishte ne makine me dy vajza dhe nuk mund ta lija , keshtu me tha .
Shtoi gjithashtu qe kishte dy ore qe kerkonte te me merrte ne telefon, qe isha nje m.ut qe e kisha fikur telefonin dhe qe sido qe te ishte do te me kishte gjetur edhe ne fund te botes , pra : « Zbrit , tr@p , ose do hypi une te te marr ».

« Nuk vi . Nese e kam fikur telefonin , nje arsyre do te kete , mos me çaj koken . Dua te qendroj ne shtepi i qete te mendoj vetem per gjerat e mia. »


Ishte sikur t’i flisje nje muri . Luka kembengulte . Nuk ka qene asnjehere te vetme qe ai ta kete lene me aq .

« Te thashe qe nuk zbres edhe sikur te me vrasesh ! ». 

Pese minuta me vone isha i ulur ne ndenjesen e pasme te makines se tij , me njefare Xhade . Perpara , ai me Dalilen . Te gjitha predispozitat e mia te mira , qellimet e mia te pastra ishin asgjesuar nga nje zile citofoni . Dhe nga Luka .

Kur behet fjale per te apo per ndonje vajze duhet te me lidhin ne ndonje shtylle si Odisene me sirenat .

Ne jeten time ka qene gjithmone keshtu . Sa me i vendosur qe isha per te mos u tunduar , aq me te forta paraqiteshin tundimet . Vendosja te isha besnik ? Nga ai moment me ndodhnin situata te paimagjinueshme me femra prej revistash qe seks donin me shumice.

 Ndodhnin me te keqijat .

Vendosja qe te nisja nje diete ? Mamaja ime gatuante ne kuzhine gjera qe nuk haja prej vitesh . Lazanje , supa , embelsira .


Ate mbremje shkuam ne nje lokal per te pire . Nuk isha fare per shoqeri , por hajt me dy fjale i thashe . Kisha pranuar edhe ngaqe Luka ne ato dite po priste nje pergjigje nga shefi i tij . Punonte per nje firme import-eksporti dhe mbase do te duhej te transferohej ne Indonezi per te hapur nje filial te ri .
 Pra ishte rreziku qe per dy ose tre vjet te ikte larg , te pakten deri sa te niste gjithçka mire . Shpresojme t’i thone jo . Dreq , ai eshte miku im me i mire . Ai eshte shiriti ne te cilin kam regjistruar filmimet e mia me te mira . Me te rendesishmit . Me te bukurit .


Ate mbremje ne lokal me vinte ne mendje Xhovani dhe fjalet e tij kontrastonin me gjithçka çfare kisha perreth . Kisha dashur te kthehem ne shtepi . Jo se Xhada nuk me pelqente , ishte edhe shume simpatike , problemi ate mbremje isha qartesisht une .


Me ndodhi edhe nje gje e çuditshme . Shikoja disa njerez qe te qeshnin por , ne vend qe t’i shihja te lumtur , kisha ndjesine qe qeshnin nga deshperimi . Me dukej se pjesa finale e te qeshurave te tyre do te shfaqte nje vetedijesim intim mjerimi .

 Deshperim .
Ankth . Por ishte nje ndjesi qe kisha une dhe qe e hidhja mbi te tjeret . Ata ishin vetem pasqyra . Zgjati per nje çast ajo ndjesi , me pas kerkova te hutohem .


Isha pak i bezdisur por askush nuk e vuri re. Ishte gjithçka nje fakt i brendshem . Brenda meje . Por çdo gje e vogel qe nuk me pelqente ,ate mbremje zmadhohej .

 Pershembull , kur pija nje cigare , Luka ma mori nga duart dhe me tha ta lija ta thithte dy here . Sa me nevrikoste . Do te kisha preferuar t’ja kisha dhene nje te re te gjithen per te . E urreja kur bente ashtu . Perveç se pastaj ma rikthente te gjithen te lagur dhe me te ngrohte, po mua me jepte bezdi sepse po e pija une . Kete mund ta kuptoje vetem kush pi duhan dhe i pelqen ta pije .


Pak me pas , Luka dhe Dalila u zhduken dhe une e kuptova cili ishte roli im . Te mbaja miken . Ja plani . Ka mundesi qe Dalila te kishte marre me vete Xhaden dhe Luka , duke u gjendur terrs , pa pasur asnje mendim per te hequr dore nga plani i tij , erdhi te me çante koken mua dhe te me bindte qe te dilja .

 E kuptova qe kisha bere mire qe pranova menjehere ftesen , sido qe te ishte me nje arsye te tille Luka nuk do te ishte dorezuar as me nje doberman te lidhur pas mbathjeve .


Provuam t’i merrnim ne telefon , por qe te dy kishin celularin e stakuar . Sigurisht qe ishin te takuar ata . E kuptuam situaten dhe pas rreth nje gjysem ore , vendosem te iknim .

« Marrim nje taksi , kalojme nga shtepia jote , te le aty poshte , e me pas vazhdoj per ne shtepine time , ok ? » i thashe . 

Thirrem nje taksi : Bari 2 per pese minuta . Ne taksi me tha se nese nuk kisha deshire te kthehesha ne shtepi mund te ngjitesha tek ajo .

 Une kisha deshire te shkoja ne shtepi per te menduar per gjerat e mira , por mendova qe mund ta beja prape se prape nje dite me vone .

 Neser do te bej , neser do te jem , neser do te ndryshoj , neser do te them … neser , neser , neser . Dhe nga e nesermja ne te neserme , u gjenda ne moshen time .

 Me dukej dje kur enderroja ne te shtatembedhjetat per te marre patenten . Pas nje çasti isha tashme njezet e pese . Po njezet , po njezet e nje ? Une nuk i mbaj mend . 

Sa premtime i beja vetes gjithmone dhe me pas nuk i mbaja kurre . Biles me mbahet mend nje here kur pasi piva nje cigare gjigande , me erdhen shqetesimet dhe isha duke rene ne kolaps . Kur isha keq dhe sillesha neper shtepi i frikesuar dhe i djersitur , i perserisja vetes se nese nuk me kishte ndodhur asgje e rende dhe po ta kisha kaluar ate moment nuk do te kisha pire me duhan .

 ‘’ Mjaft , Mjaft me keto dreq cigaresh te dredhura . Zot , nese me ndihmon sonte nuk do te tymos me kurre .’’ 

Zoti me kishte ndihmuar por une diten tjeter vazhdova . As me ate frikesim nuk e mbajta premtimin .


Sidoqofte , i zene ne kurth me koshience te premtimeve te se nesermes , pranova ftesen e Xhades . Sido qe per te medituar e kisha provuar e nuk isha kushedi se cfare . 

Perpara portes se madhe te shtepise se saj , ajo mendoi se ishte e rendesishme per te me thene perpara se te ngjitesha : « Te thashe qe te ngjitesh por … nuk do te thote se … dmth ne sensin … mos krijo ide te çuditshme ».


Kur hyra ne shtepine e saj nje xhufke me qime te bardha erdhi te me nuhaste . Ajo e quante … nuk me kujtohet, ishte… ishte nje emer i tipit : Orland, Armand, Roland, Fernand. Fernand… po , tani me kujtohet .

 E kishte quajtur Fernand qenin e saj . Nje emer burri per nje qen me tingellonte i çuditshem . Mendova se mbase Xhada ishte nje nga ato qe donin me shume qenin e vet se sa njerezit. Ato qe perdorin fraza te tipit : ‘’ kafshet e verteta jane meshkujt’’. Apo :’’Sa me shume njoh njerezit aq me shume dua kafshet’’.


Sido qe te ishte , une , si burre muti qe jam , kerkoja te isha i sjellshem dhe i dashur me qenin , duke menduar qe nese i pelqeja qenit do te ishte me e lehte me te . Nuk isha nisur me idene per ta provuar , por meqenese isha aty … Pse jo ? 


Keshtu , ne menyre fallco dhe hipokrite , bera supersimpatikun me kafshen e vogel .
 Perkedheli , ledhatime , zhurma me goje . Ai dukej i kenaqur . Ne nje moment qeni del me nje kukull prej lecke nder dhembe dhe e leshoi mu perpara kembeve te mia .

 Une e hidhja ne fund te dhomes dhe ai ma rikthente . Sa i lezetshem . Nje here , dy here , tre dhjete… sa i lezetshem . Po nuk lodhet kurre ky dreq qeni ? Cfare simpatiqeni . 

U gjenda gjithe qime mbi bluze dhe mbi pantallona , por i thashe vetes se nuk ishte e rendesishme, « Jane vetem qime , çfare ka te keqe ? ».

 Ne te vertete i urreja qimet dhe sinqerisht isha lodhur gjithashtu duke luajtur me qenin . Por ajo ishte ne kuzhine duke pergatitur pije dhe arrinte te na shihte . 


Perveç te tjerave , sipas meje Fernandi , si qen , ishte edhe i shemtuar .
« Eshte vertete i bukur qeni jot… a mund te vij te luaj me te ndonjehere ? » i therrita . Cfare njeriu i mire qe jam 

Kur me tha se nuk ishte i dashur me te gjithe , mendova se mund te vendosja nje dysh ne skedine . Fitore ne fushe te kundershtarit . Dhe hec me kukullen : hidhe nje here , dhe dy dhe tre , edhe dhjete .
. 

Une çmendem per qente.
Ne ate periudhe flisja per t’u pershtatur : nuk thoja ate qe mendoja, por ate qe njerezit donin te degjonin .

 Pas rreth nje gjysemoreshi , une dhe Xhada ishim duke u puthur .
 E vendosja ne tavoline dhe pastaj e merrja , pastaj e vendosja prape e me pas e hiqja perseri . Ndersa e puthja e rreshqisja doren ne fundin e saj per te kuptuar ku ishte zinxhiri .Ndonjehere eshte anash , ndonjehere eshte mbrapa . E gjeta , ishte anash .E hapa dhe me pas zbertheva kopsen .

. Fundi i ra ne kembe poshte . Me dy hapa ajo doli prej tij . Kishte geta . Ishte shume kohe qe nuk me kishte qelluar t’i shoh . Zbertheva kemishen , ja zhvesha bluzen dhe me nje dore ja zbertheva sutjenat . Me nje dore . Ishte nga ata te mrekullueshmit me mberthese plastike qe mjafton te vesh nje gisht dhe , tik , zberthehen menjehere .

 Nuk ishte nga ata te tmerrshmit me kapese qe mbase ja arrin te leshosh vetem njeren ane dhe ana tjeter mban gjithe shtrengimin dhe nuk arrin ta hapesh e nga sforcoja gishtat te behen si kremviçe . Sido qe te jete , edhe pse ishte nga ato te kollajtat , ndjehesh gjithmone paksa i zoti , prape se prape kur leshohet menjehere . Nuk ishim me ne kuzhine . Shkonim drejt dhomes duke mbjelle rroba neper te gjithe shtepine . 


E mbeshteta ne krevat ne menyren me delikate qe arrita , por ishte prape shume larg nga çfare mund te quhet ‘’delikate’’ . Mbase ngaqe krevati ishte shume poshte .


 Ne nje pike ndersa po e shikoja mire . Me erdhen ne mend fjalet e Xhovanit dhe gjithashtu fraza qe me tha poshte ajo tek porta : ‘’ Te thashe per te ardhur por… kjo nuk do te thote qe… domethene ne sensin… mos ki idera te çuditshme’’. 
Per fat qe une nuk i pata iderat e çuditshme… kisha pasur idene e duhur.


Ishte nje gje megjithate qe kisha vene re qe me bezdiste por nuk ja thashe. 

Nuk duroja qe ndersa benim dashuri te kishim afer Fernandin qe na fiksonte me gjuhen jashte dhe gulçonte si nje çiklist ne rrugen e Stelvios . 
Sillej vazhdimisht rreth krevatit si te ishte nje albiter ne nje ndeshje mundjeje . Nxirrte koken e vogel nga nje ane , pastaj zhdukej dhe dukej nga ana tjeter . Si ne nje sulm apashesh .


«  Me fal a nuk mund t’i thuash qe te qendroje andej ? Po sikur te hypi ne shtrat ? »

« Nuk hypen ne shtrat dhe pastaj ai me kupton. »

« Kupton , kupton . » Pastaj une nuk po e thosha per qenin , e thosha per veten . Mua me bezdiste teper . Nje gje ishte gulçima e Xhades, gje tjeter ishte qeni qe gulçonte e qe i ndjeja frymen .

Ne nje pike me del nje kembe nga krevati dhe Fernandoja i gatshem e lepiu.

 Bera nje kercim aq te shpejte sa Xhada perplasi koken pas murit .

 « Me fal , Xhada, eshte se Ferni  me lepiu kemben. »

« Si the qe quhem ? Xhada ? »

Ne moment u tremba, mendova se gabova emer, ne fakt kishte bere shaka nga perplasja e kokes duke bere sikur kishte humbur kujtesen .

 Ishte vertete e lezetshme . I bertiti qenit i cili me ne fund iku tutje .
Pas nje sekonde ama , e pashe te kthehej i teri duke kercyer me kukllen prej lecke ne goje . Ajo qeshi dhe une… gjithashtu .
 Cfare duhej te beja ? S’mund t’i rrefeja qe do ta kisha ngrene me patate. Tashme praktikisht e urreja, por thashe : « Eshte vertete simpatik Fernandoja ».

« Po , nganjehere te merzit, ama . »
« Jo , mos e thuaj » ju pergjigja .
« Fernando, tani mjaft , qendro poshte. » Dhe qeni u shtri .
Poezi ne ambjent nuk kishte me . Gjithçka u be formale…

Kur u zgjova , shkova ne kuzhine per te marre nje shishe uji dhe i dhashe nje shkelm te vogel kafshezes simpatike . Per shaka .

Duke pershkuar rrugen deri te frigoriferi pashe rrobat ne toke . Cdo rrobe qe shikoja me kthente ne mendje imazhin e asaj qe kishte ndodhur . E rishihja skenen . Ishte nje raport seksual mbrapsht . Nga fundi ne fillim .

Qendrova edhe pak . Pime ca cigare dhe me pas therrita nje taksi . Ajo u vesh e me percolli deri te porta .U puthem .

Hypa ne taksi , por nuk zbrita poshte shtepise . Zbrita ca lagje me perpara . 

Kisha deshire te pija nje cigare jashte dhe te mendoja pak . Te eci me ka ndihmuar gjithmone. Kembet behen si dinamot qe rrotullohen mbi rroten e biçikletes dhe me ndriçojne mendimet .

Desha te mendoja akoma , ose me mire , te mendoja me ne fund per ate qe me kishte thene Xhovani .
 Nuk duhej te shperqendrohesha me nga asgje dhe nga askush .Duhet te mesoja t’u thosha JO te tjereve dhe te perqendrohesha pak mbi veten .

Kishte te drejte ai , jeta ime ne ate moment ishte pa dashuri . Nuk kishte dashuri per veten time , dashuri per nje grua , dashuri per punen , dashuri per jeten .
 Vrapoja dhe endesha prej vitesh ne kerkim te pak lumturie , por ne te vertete vazhdoja te ndiqja kenaqsine . I kisha ngaterruar gjithmone keto dy gjera . Lumturi dhe kenaqsi .


Ate mbremje isha shume i lodhur por nuk arrija te shkoja per te fjetur . Histori si ajo qe sapo kisha perjetuar me kishin rastisur shpesh , dhe mbase ka mundesi qe isha edhe pak i lodhur nga ato .

 Kisha pasur raporte seksuale te nje nate , kisha bere dashuri ne dollap ne aventura klandestine me kolege pune . Kisha jetuar gjithçka qe mund te perjetoja . Me raste raportet e mia perfundonin me puthje te embla , te tjera me rripin e pantallonave qe terhiqja mbrapa duke shkuar per ne banje si pinguin . 


Megjithe moshen e re, kisha marre edhe kenaqsi me kategorine e femrave te «  turnit te dyte » . Nje nga te preferuarat e mia . Grate e turni te dyte ishin ato qe rreth te njezet e pestave ishin martuar dhe duke besuar fort te zgjedhja e tyre, kishin dale jashte tregut .

Ja pra , shume rreth te tridhjetave ishin ndare . I kisha pare te hynin me entuziazem te madh ne aventuren e marteses dhe me pas me te njejtin entuziazem duke dale .


 Une , si metafore , kisha ndejtur poshte shtepise se tyre me motorrin ndezur . Por nuk kisha ikur . Thjesht i kisha pritur . Kategoria  e ‘’grave te turnit te dyte’’ ofronte gra me me pak pretendime , me te zhgenjyera dhe me ndjesine qe kishin humbur diçka ne ato vite martese , sikur te kishin qene ne kafaz .

 Fjalekalimi per to ishte te argetoheshin . Te benin gjithçka qe nuk kishin bere kur ishin te martuara . Mbase ky ishte problemi qe i bashkonte te gjitha . E shihnin martesen si nje sinonim i merzise , pergjegjshmerise , doreheqjes dhe jo si bashkepunim. Prandaj asnjera prej tyre nuk kishte deshire te rivendosej menjehere per te arrnuar nje raport te ri çifti .
Ne pergjithsi kerkonin vetem te ishin mire , te argetoheshin dhe te benin dashuri . Dhe mua me pelqente t’i beja te treja gjerat .


Mbase ate mbremje kisha arritur vertete qe te kuptoja se kishte arritur momenti qe te ndryshoja diçka .

Do kisha dashur te ndryshoja jeten time menjehere , totalisht , rrenjesisht . 

Ishte diçka me e forte se sa deshirat e zakonshme per ndryshim . Nga ato qe zakonisht i ngopja duke prere floket apo me nje model te ri .

 Me e forte edhe se sa ato deshira qe jane nje shkalle me lart se sa ndryshimi i flokeve , ato qe domethene me shtyjne te mendoj per nje tatuazh te ri . 

Ate mbremje do te kisha ndryshuar lekuren , emrin , fytyren . A mund te vendoset per te ndryshuar nga nje moment ne nje tjeter ? 


Ekziston nje amfib qe jeton ne disa vende te Meksikes qe , ndryshe nga te gjitha kafshet e tjera , vendos vete nese dhe kur do te behet i madh .

 Ndersa nje larve transformohet automatikisht ne nje bretkose , kjo kafshez mund te zgjedhje te qendroje larve edhe per te gjithe jeten . Quhet Aksolotl . Aksolotli mund te beje edhe gjera prej te rrituri , si pershembull te riprodhohet por pa u rritur kurre e duke zgjedhur te jetoje pergjithmone ne boten e vet te zhytur ne uje .

 Vetem ne mungese te ujit per te mbijetuar behet salamander . Por ne kushte normale dhe jo kritike , qendron larve deri sa te doje e sa t’i pelqeje .


Ate mbremje isha nje aksolotl qe kishte vendosur te dilte nga uji dhe te niste metamorfozen : te fillonte te rritej .

Do kisha dashur te hedh te gjitha nga dritarja , gjerat e mia , veshjet e mia , mobiljet . Te nisja nga zeroja .

Do kisha dashur te hiqja nje vize e te rifilloja vertete nga fillimi . Isha gati per lundrim . Po ne cilin drejtim ? Nga mund t’a nisja jeten time te re ? 


Mbase ishte reagimi im i zakonshem i ekzagjeruar . Kisha perjetuar gjithmone flake kashte.

Edhe pse ne ate mbremje ishte nje vetedijesim i ri . Nje ndjesi e re . Ishte vertete nje thirrje koshience . Ate mbremje merrja fryme thelle mendimet e mia dhe emocionet e mia .


Rashe ne gjume i mbeshtjelle ne ate arome revolucioni . Ne shpresen qe nata do te me jepte keshille .

----------


## donna76

Me pelqen Fabio Volo, vet i ke perkthyer Daniel?

----------


## daniel00

Po dhe per mua eshte libri dhe Autori qe ja vlen mundimi per ta perkthyer te terin , vazhdojne edhe 14 kapituj  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Endless

qenka i larte fare ! rrofsh qe e solle plako!

----------


## Albela

*Perkthim shum i arir , Bravo*

----------


## daniel00

Me skuqet faqja tani qe po lexoj se ka germa gabim por lapsuse nga lodhja , imagjinojini sakte te pakten  :ngerdheshje: 

Flm !

----------


## daniel00

*3 Dita me pas* 

Diten me pas u zgjova rreth ores 2 te pasdites .

Bera nje dush . Cfare  i ftohti qe bente. 
Kur mora robdishambrin , kishte nje menge qe dilte nga nje ane dhe tjetra ishte mbrapsht . Cfare nervash kur eshte ashtu . Me mire i preferoj te dyja menget mbrapsht sepse mund ta vesh mbrapsht , por njera ketej e njera andej me bejne te humb kohe dhe marr te ftohte . 

Jane ato gjera te vogla qe kushtezojne humorin tim ne mengjes . Shkova ne kuzhine dhe i dhashe nje te goditur karriges me kembe , ndermjet gishtit te madh dhe gishtit te dyte . Tamam ne mes . T’ja marrte djalli cfare dite , e kisha kuptuar tashme te gjithen . 

Pergatita kafene dhe ndersa kullonte mbusha lavatriçen .
 E nisa dhe duke u kthyer ne dhome per te hapur dritaren vura re se kishte bluza dhe çorape per te lare . Cfare nervash kur e nis lavatriçen dhe me pas gjej gjera te tjera per te lare . Me keq akoma nje çorap te vetem . Me takon t’i mbaj per rradhen tjeter . Por kushedi se kur do te jete rradha tjeter . 

Kafeja ishte gati dhe e piva duke pare ne boshllek . Duke menduar per gjithçka . Per gjerat qe me kishte thene Xhovani , per vetedijen time , por ne ate moment , i sapo zgjuar , nuk mund te dija se si isha apo cfare doja te beja . Ndeza nje cigare dhe shkova ne banje . 


Veshgoja pllakat e dyshemese dhe mendoja . I vetmi problem eshte se pllakat e banjos time jane te perbera nga shume copa guri , pra ne shperndarjen e rastesishme te njollave dhe te cepave ndonjehere formohen si fytyra .
 Shpesh , kur jam aty i ulur , kerkoj qe te dalloj fytyra te reja . Ka fytyra njerezish dhe kafshesh . Eshte turiri i nje kali , i nje luani , Fytyra e Kamilo Bensos kont i Kavurit .


Edhe ne dru me ka ndodhur te gjej fytyra . Madje edhe ne kreshtat e maleve me raste me duket se shoh profilin e nje personi te shtrire . Isha i shperqendruar nga ato fytyra . Ato fytyra me te cilat ne qendrime pak me te gjata u kisha folur . ( Kamilo Benses nje dite i besova nje sekret . Por nuk mund t’jua them se cilin .)

Ate mengjes isha konfuz . Vendosa te laj pjatat .
 Nuk kam dashur asnjehere ta bej , por kur i laj me pas me pelqen . T’i shoh ato pjata dhe ato tigane qe me pare ishin te pista me salce dhe me yndyre te beheshin te paster me jep pershtypjen se jam pastruar edhe une .

 Per fat te keq , ndermjet pjatave ishte edhe shtrydhesja e agrumeve . Vetem kush ka pasur te beje me nje shtrydhese agrumesh te ngjitur nga portokalli mund te kuptoje lodhjen qe duhet bere per ta pastruar . Do te duheshin kapsolla . Perdora thonjte dhe biles edhe mu vrane gishtat . E megjithate e di qe duhet ta laj menjehere .

Nese do te duhet te shkruaja nje liste keshillash per shtepiaket , kjo do te bente patjeter pjese nder pese keshillat e para . Pasi te kesh shtrydhur frutat , shperla menjehere .


Lavamani ishte boshatisur dhe une isha krenar i punes time . Tani duhej te impenjohesha per te mbajtur gjithçka te paster me kalimin e kohes qe perdorja gjerat .
 Por me pas dihet qe mjafton te mbeshtetesh lugen e kafes dhe ajo eshte fillimi i fundit . Mjafton nje gje e vogel dhe eshte fundi per pak kohe . Nuk do te duhej asnjehere te leshoje veten . 
Ja nje keshille tjeter per ta vendosur ne liste . Laj pjese pjese ate qe ben pis .

Ndihesha sa vjen e me konfuz . I telefonova Lukes .

« Je zgjuar ? Cfare ben . »

« Po rritem. » 

« Cfare po beeen ?... nuk kuptova. »

« Po lexoj . Kalo ketej se po te pres . »

Arrita ne shtepine e Lukes . Ishte akoma duke u rritur . Lexonte : Fund mijevjeçari , instruksione per perdorim , te J. G. Ballard .


Shtepia e tij ishte nje tmerr . Rroba gjithandej , pjata te pista , qese plehrash qe ishin çare nga kartona picash , kanaçe bosh birre , tavell duhani plot me bishta , cigare te thyera , filtra kartoni . 


Tavolina e tij ishte plot me gjera . Shtyje njeren nje centimeter per te bere hapesire dhe binte nje tjeter ne fund . 

« Si ja ben per te jetuar keshtu ? Jo se shtepia ime shkelqen , por dreqi e mori , duket sikur ke bere nje feste. »

« Ne fakt e festoj jeten çdo dite… ah ah ah , si perfundoi me Xhaden ? A e kenaqe ? Dalila ka ikur ne mesdite. »

 «  Do kete shkuar te vaksinohet pasi ka fjetur ketu . Jeni me siguri te dashuruar , kuptohej menjehere dje duke ju pare , binte ne sy. »

« Mos bej humoristin , ti qe vdes per qente , nderkohe qe ajo eshte e çmendur pas meje … Nga ana tjeter si mund te me rezistonte ? E bera pervete me embelsi dje mbrema . »

« Duke te njohur… imagjinoj qe i ke recituar poezi… »

« Jo tamam… vura Nutella neper trup , ah ah ah ah ! »

« E pastaj , pse jam une ai’’qe vdiskam per qen’’ ? »


« Ne mengjes Xhada mori ne telefon Dalilen kur ishte akoma ketu .

 Ajo i tha se je shume i kendshem, qe je nder te paktet qe kane luajtur aq shume me Bernardin dhe qe eshte e gezuar qe i do qente . I qesha ne fytyre . »

« Fernand »

« Cfare ? »

« Fernand ! Qeni quhet Fernand , jo Bernard . »

« Epo ! Me duket se ta shpifin qe te dy si emra per nje qen , apo jo ? 

Sido qe te jete , nese do te prezantoj nje mikeshe qe ka nje papagall… apo nuk i pelqen zogjte ? Ah ah ah… »


Shkoi ne banjo per te bere nje dush duke lehur e duke qeshur .

Qeshte me batutat e veta . E bente shpesh dhe une adhuroja kete gje te tij , sepse te qeshesh shpesh me batutat e tua te vjen turp , tregon se te pelqen pak vetja . Por ai ishte i sinqerte.

Nder mijera gjerat qe kishte ne tavoline pashe edhe nje loje me bateri .
« Cfare ben me kete lojen ? Qenka edhe pa bateri. »

« Nuk eshte pa bateri , jane thjesht te shkarkuara por meqenese loja eshte ateiste nuk ja nderroj . Nuk besonte ne nje jete pas vdekjes keshtu qe mbetet aty . »

« Ti je budalla . Ndonjehere pyes veten nese duhet te bej ndonje gje per ty , te te zoj tek ndonje i zoti per te te kontrolluar… loja me bateri ateiste. »

Bera nje figure muti dje mbrema… »

« Nje tjeter ? »

« Kur ishim duke folur i thashe qe nuk me pelqenin vajzat qe e kishin bere gjoksin . Ajo nuk komentoi , por me pas vura re si i saji ashtu ishte … Perveç te tjerave , ndryshova edhe pak mendimin… ja kishin bere mire. »


Luka ishte mbreti absolut i figurave te *****. Ne jeten e tij duhet te kete koleksionuar me qindra.Jo ’’figura te medha muti ’’. Ato te voglat per te cilat nuk ke cfare te thuash , qe te zene aq ngushte sa do te zhytesh ne dhe. 

Mundem t’ju tregoj aq shume sa mund te shkruaja nje liber : Luka dhe figurat e *****.


Ne martesen e Antonios , pershembull , kur ishim duke pire , duke pare nje vajze nga ana tjeter e dhomes mendoi mire qe te thoshte nje vleresim .
 « Shiko cfare fytyre e perdale , me ato buze kushedi çfare ben . Dhe pastaj shih si dreqin eshte veshur ? ». Nje zoteri nga mbrapa nesh ju pergjigj : « Degjo hajvan , ajo eshte vajza ime dhe ta mesoj une edukaten ty , **** ! ».

U fshehem ne pjaten e purese . 

Nje here , shume vite me pare , ne shtepine e Valentines , kur ajo kishte shkuar ne banjo , Luka u hodh lbi krevat dhe bente gjasme seks me arushin .
 Gulçonte dhe thoshte : « Po , jepi akoma , mos ndalo… ». Kur po ja bente me pasion dhe ktheu shpinen , hyri ne dhome mamaja e Valentines. Por ai ishte me kurriz , nuk e vuri re menjehere .
 Nje skene qe nuk do ta harroj kurre : Une i ulur ne nje kolltuk , perpara meje miku im me i mire qe e bente me nje arush ne nje perqafim te forte , mbrapa , me gjithe elegancen e saj , zonja Karla , mamaja e Valentines , pjestare e rrethit qytetar te lojes brixh . Kur Luka e kuptoi ate qe kishte ndodhur , i vetmi qe arriti te fliste ishte arushi .  

Ne rrjedhen e jetes Luka me ka dhuruar shume nga keto kujtime te mrekullueshme .
 Si te mos jem krenar qe jam miku i tij me i mire ! 


Te kthehemi tek ne . Doli nga dushi , u vesh dhe shkuam per te bere nje xhiro . Luka duhet te kalonte te pershendeste nje miken e tij qe eshte shitese ne qender.

 Hyme ne nje dyqan kepucesh dhe ai pershendeti dhe puthi nje vajze shume te bukur , brune , floke te gjate te leshuar deri ne bel . 

Me mbahet mend qe ishte e parfumosur aq shume dhe kishte thonjte e gjate . Mua nuk me pelqejne njerezit me shume parfum , me sjellin dhimbjen e kokes . Por ajo ishte vertete e bukur .

 Ma prezantoi . Kishte nje ze te holle qe stononte me pamjen e saj . Quhej Vanesa . U ndane duke i thene njeri tjetrit qe do te flisnin me vone .


Luka kishte nje marsh me shume . Ishte ai qe mund te thuhet nje person brilant .
 Shkonte ne nje vend dhe fitonte simpatine e njerezve ne tre sekonda . Mbase ti kishe nje ore qe mundoheshe te ishe i afert , ai vinte dhe me dy shakara i bente te gjithe per vete .

 Ishte nje njeri per te cilin rregullat duheshin ndryshuar . Ai kishte nje rregull te vetin dhe ti e pranoje . Ishte plot me hijeshi . Ishte nje force e natyres . Ne fakt , ne ndryshim nga une , ai jeten e gllaberonte . E gllaberonte vertete .

Kur ishim te vegjel , kur shkonim ne pishine bashke , une hyja duke zbritur nje nga nje shkallet duke u mesuar pak e ngapak me ujin. Ai perkundrazi , hidhej qe nga bordura . Nje kercim dhe ishte brenda i gjithi . Kur u rritem hyme ne jete si atehere te vegjel qe hynim ne pishine .


Ate mbasdite , duke dale nga dyqani Luka me tha se Vanesa nuk ishte tamam gjeni , por megjithate ishte e çilter , me shpirt te mire , e kur bente dashuri ulerinte e bertiste ca gjera , qe me erdhi edhe mua deshira per te dale me te . 


Me tha : «  Me ngul ato thonj ne kurriz e pastaj kur mbarojme se beri dashuri , ngaqe me djegin te gervishturat , me kalon te gjithe shpinen perpara mbrapa me floket e saj te bute . Ulerime fare .

« Dhe me pas me te qesh . Fshehtas por qesh . Arrin te thote ca gjera … Mbremjen e shkuar me tha te mos shkoj per ta marre poshte shtepise sepse po bejne punime dhe eshte e gjithe rruga eshte e mbushur me uje . Ose , kur e njoha ,  me foli per diçka : ‘’Me beso , e pashe me duart e mia’’ . »
Vanesa ishte burim argetimi edhe per ate qe thoshte edhe per ate qe bente .Ishte e quajtur ne zone ‘’buze bubullima’’, prej talentit te saj .


Luka ishte plot me gra . Pyesja veten si ja bente qe t’ja u dilte te gjithave . Nuk e kam pare kurre dy here rrjesht me te njejten vajze .

 Kur e takoja me njeren , e dija pastaj qe nuk do te paraqitej me te per te pakten nje jave . Bente xhiron .

 Ndodhte edhe qe ta shihje ndonje nate me shemtira fare . Kur pinte , pershembull , arrinte qe te zinte femra aq te shemtuara sa per to do te flitej ne emisionin « Kuark » , e  askush nuk do te çuditej . Pastaj ne mengjes bente shakaxhiun : « Ishte e bukur brenda… brenda nje kutie ! Ah ah ah ! ».


Ne ate periudhe sapo kishte ndaluar te dalat me nje te martuar . 

Flisnin çdo mengjes ndersa ajo shkonte per te punuar dhe çdo darke kur ajo nxirrte qenin . Me arsyen e qenit ne te vertete ndonje here edhe ja arrinin te qendronin pak bashke .

 Ai parkonte afer shtepise se saj .Dhe ndersa qeni shikonte qefin e vet , edhe ata … te tyrin .  Takimet e tyre ishin te lidhur me stomakun e qenit . Me raste putheshin , me raste arrinin edhe te benin dashuri . Kushedi nese ajo ja jepte puthjen e nates se mire burrit . 

Ajo kishte nje femije , dhe ishte i vetmi motiv per te cilin rrinte me te shoqin . Ai femije ishte bere dryni i burgut te saj . Kushedi nese nje mama mund te provoje nje ndjenje negative per birin e saj . Apo nese eshte e pamundur . 


Luka ndonjehere me tregonte histori te cilave ishte e veshtire per t’u besuar . Si ajo e nje tipi qe çdo te merkure ne nje ore te caktuar vinte me makine afer parkut . Zbriste me nje çante palestre , nxirrte jashte te gjithe kompletin e futbollit , çorapet , bluzen , kepucet etj dhe fillonte t’i bente pis me dhe e ne pellgje .

Kur ma tregoi nuk e kuptova as pse-ne . Une do ta kisha marre per nje te çmendur . Kurse Luka e kishte kuptuar menjehere . Ky tip , me siguri i martuar , shkonte tek e dashura me arsyen e ndeshjes se futbollit me miqte dhe me pas . perpara se te kthehej ne shtepi , rregullonte çanten sikur te kishte luajtur .

Gjeniu njerezor .


Luka kishte nje mije gra , por nje here humbi mendjen per njeren . E humbi vertete . Do ta mbaj mend gjithmone . Nuk e kisha pare asnjehere ashtu . Ka qene e vetmja here qe ka qene ne veshtirsi me nje femer . 

Federika . Nje vajze qe duke e pare nuk do e çmoje dy lira . 

E kishte kthyer nga te donte si qofte .

Ne menyre metafore i kishte futur nje gisht ne goje e nje nga mbrapa dhe e kishte rrotulluar si nje pule ne hell . Pjekur me zjarr te vogel .

Per ate Luka do te kishte lene gjithkend e gjithçka . Dhe e kishte bere kete . Por meqenese fama e tij si mashtrues ishte tashme e njohur , Federika nuk i besonte asnje fjale qe i thoshte ai . « Keshtu u thua te gjithave, mendon se jam budallaqe ? »


Ai çmendej . E donte vertete , por nuk kishte besueshmeri . Kjo gje e terbonte . Me mbante mua poshte shtepise ne makine per te me folur per ate.

 « T’ja marre dreqi, nuk me beson mua … çfare duhet te bej qe te arrije te me kuptoje ?

Me ne fund , pas tentativave te ndryshme , Federika vendosi te besonte dhe u lidh me Luken . Ai nuk njihej me , ishte i dashuruar ne çmenduri . Ishte i bukur . Pas disa muajsh ajo e la .

Luka ndejti poshte me moral per ca kohe . Poshte nje treni . 

Me kujtohet ne fillim nuk donte te hiqte dore . Nuk donte te kuptonte arsye , siç thuhet zakonisht ne keto situata . E telefononte me shpresen qe ajo te ndryshonte mendje . Por ato lloj telefonatash ishte e sigurte qe nuk ndihmonin . 


Telefonata – e llojit te pare : 

‘’Bravo , bravo , bej xhiro duke u palluar , je nje e perdale si gjithe te tjerat .’’

Telefonata – e llojit te dyte : 

‘’Me fal per ate qe te thashe me pare , por jam keq , me mungon dhe nese mendoj se del me nje tjeter çmendem . Une te dua dhe deshiroj te rri me ty . A shihemi me vone ?... PSE JO ? Je nje trape.’’

Telefonata – e llojit te trete :

‘’Degjo , nuk me plasi fare qe nuk do te me takosh , une do vi poshte shtepise tende prape se prape , dhe nese nuk del , pres aty . Do te dalesh heret a vone nga shtepia apo ke frike se mos ngaterrohesh me ndonje ? Duhet te dalesh me ndonje ? He pra , me thuaj te verteten…’’

Sa keq me vinte qe e shihja ashtu .


Por mbase heret a vone te gjithe e gjejme nga nje Federike qe na transformon e na ben te ngjashem me meshkujt e tjere .  Perveç kesaj , sipas nesh , nese nje femer na le , duhet te jete medoemos nje tjeter .

 Sepse perpara se te mendojme se ku kemi gabuar , perpara se te mendojme qe mbase kemi qene te merzitshem , shume xheloz , kemi munguar , apo shume prezent etj . , mendojme menjehere qe e keqja na vjen nga jashte dhe jo nga ne .


Jane dy situata ne te cilat ne meshkujt sillemi ne te njejten menyre . Njera eshte tamam siç thoshte Luka ne telefonaten e pare , kur mendojme qe ish-ja shkon me te tjere dhe per te s’na behet me vone fare, kur me ne bente dashuri .

 Tjetra , qe eshte gjithmone e lidhur pas seksit , dhe kur , sapo arrijme pak konfidence me nje vajze , fillojme duke i kerkuar konfirmime mbi performancen tone .
 Gjate raportit duam qe femrat te thone qe u pelqen dhe qe po e ndjejne kenaqsi . Ose menjehere me pas fillojme te bejme pyetje te tipit : Cili eshte personi te cilin ke pelqyer me shume ne jete ? Une ne klasifikim ne cilen zone jam ? E kishin te gjithe me te madh se une ? 


Nese i pari ne klasifikim eshte nje tjeter , na plas marazi .

T’ja marre dreqi ! Do qe ta dish , insiston madje , dhe me pas kur e di terbohesh .

Mbase nje tjeter gje qe na bashkon ne meshkujve eshte qe , kur rifejohemi me nje ish , fillojme te hetojme per te zbuluar me ke ka qene periudhen qe nuk ishte me ne .
 Nese del qe ka qene me nje qe njohim , ai menjehere behet i perçmuar . Nje ****.


«  Po si dreqin eshte e munduar me fjet me nje si ai ?
 Si , ke qene menjehere , heren e dyte qe dolet bashke ? 
Nuk mund te prisje ?
 Mallkuar , do te thote se edhe me mua ke shkuar menjehere ?
 Une jam une , se ne fund te fundit me ty jam fejuar… 
Cfare do te thote se ne fillim nuk e dije ?
 Epo mire… te pelqeu ? »


Po le te kthehemi ne ate dite me Luken. 

E shoqerova ne shtepi dhe ndejtem pak ne makine duke bere muhabet dhe duke tymosur . Atje vendosa qe t’i flas per kete historine e Xhovanit .

« Me tha qe ekzistoj dhe qe nuk jetoj . Qe nuk kam nje jete , qe duhet te hidhem. »

Pergjigjia e Lukes ishte : « A e di se doktoret kane ne dispozicion droga qe ne as nuk i dime qe ekzistojne ? Tek ne , ato droge , nuk kane arritur akoma , lere fare , hiq dore . »


E dija qe ai kishte kuptuar ne menyre perfekte . Ai ishte reagimi automatik , ai qe te gjithe do prisnim prej tij . Dhe ai nuk e zhgenjente kurre publikun e tij . Ishte edhe pak viktime e menyres si sillej , por une e njihja shume mire dhe e dija qe kishte asimiluar gjithçka . Qe kishte kuptuar ne menyre perfekte.

Mbase kishte kuptuar edhe me shume nga sa kisha kuptuar une .

« Nuk do te doja te kisha fundin qe tha Oskar Uaild … »

« Pse , cfare ka thene ? »

« Ka thene… ehh… qe nje qe ekziston… domethene njerezit nuk ekzistojne kur jetojne… domethene , nuk duhet pritur Godoti. »

« E kush dreqin eshte ky Godot. »

« Po ku ta di une, do jete ndonje mik i Oskar Uaildit . 

Po nuk eshte kjo çeshtja , çeshtja eshte : ti je i lumtur ? Edhe dje mbrema , pershembull , dolem me ato , shkuam beme qef etj etj ., po ti , sot ne mengjes , a ishe i lumtur ? »

« I trishtuar e sigurte qe jo , e pe se çfare bukurie ishte ? E nuk po te them ne levizje , ne momente te caktuara duhej te merrja stolin , kamzhikun dhe rrethin e zjarrit… e keshtu…

 Je serioz . Ku ta di ? Une as nuk e di nese ekziston lumturia . Dua te them si nje gjendje e qendrueshme .Besoj se lumturi jane kulmet e vogla qe zgjasin çaste , sekonda. Por nuk e di nese jam i lumtur , disa here kam qene dhe shpresoj te jem akoma . Por nuk ankohem .

 E keshtu , une po shkoj , mirupafshim *** , degjohemi me vone … ah ! Nese do te qendrosh vetem per te menduar traplleqet e tua , ma thuaj… se sidoqofte nuk me plas , te marr ne telefon prape se prape , shihemi. »

U ktheva drejt shtepise me bindjes absolute qe ate mbremje nuk do te kisha dale . Do te kisha qendruar vetem duke menduar traplleqet e mia , siç kishte thene Luka .

 Kur isha duke hypur shkallet e shtepise me erdhi nje mesazh ne telefon .’’Miqesia jone eshte burim lumturie.Luka’’

E kishte bere edhe here te tjera . Me dergonte mesazhe te bukura dhe plot dashuri , por personalisht nuk arrinte te m’i thoshte ato gjera .

 Une mallengjehesha .Une e doja shume. Kur nje femer te thote’’ Te kam xhan’’ apo ben nje gjest plot me butesi eshte nje fitore , por kur kete e ben nje miku yt gezohesh me teper .

Ato perkujdesje mes miqsh , larg batutave idiote mbi homoseksualitetin , jane behasuese .Dua te them kur miku qe t’i thote eshte ne gjendje te kuptoje dhe te deshiroje . Kur eshte i kthjellet .

 Nuk flas kur eshte i dehur dhe ndermjet nje te vjelle e me nje te ecur te shtrember te thote qe te do : «  Te du fort, ti ie miku im mi mir… bluaaaaahhhh ! ». Ato here nuk quhen .

Luka bente keshtu . Perdorte mesazhe te vogla si mjet komunikimi , por ta thoshte . 

Me ato sjellje kishe pershtypjen qe hapte nje dritare te vogel nga nje bote qe e mbante te fshehur . Nje bote delikate , e brishte , ne te cilen te linte te hyje me çaste te shkurtra . Nje bote qe lodhej te ma hapte edhe mua qe isha miku i tij me i mire.
Por une e dija qe ekzistonte. Edhe pse ishte e fshehur mire mbrapa gjithe atyre batutave , atyre frazave , asaj menyres siperfaqesore per t’u dukur , une e ndjeja .

Nje bote per pak njerez . Luka perdorte menyren e vet , ironine e vet , edhe per t’i filtruar njerezit . 

Ishte sistemi i tij i matjes . Ne baze te asaj se si reagonin ndaj stilit te tij , sjelljes se tij , ndaj gjerave qe thoshte , arrinte ta kuptonte çfare tip njeriu ishin . E kishte sterholluar aq shume mekanizmin sa nuk gabonte gati kurre .


Ate mbremje arrita te qendroj vetem . Luka nuk mori ne telefon . Mbase Vanesa e ka mbajtur te zene . 

Qendrova i zgjuar mjaft . 

Me fjale te tjera , ishte e veshtire per te futur kete gjendje te re shpirterore ne brendesi te jetes sime te perditshme .

 Nuk arrija ta nxirrja jashte ate qe kisha brenda . Kisha arritur vetem t’i tregoja Lukes ate qe me kishte thene Xhovani. Asgje me shume . 

Nuk ishte e lehte te transformoja mendimet e mia , gjendjet e mia shpirterore ne gjeste , veprime , fakte , ndryshime .

 Sinqerisht kisha akoma pak frike . Frike se mos zbuloja ndonje gje per veten qe nuk e desha .

 Te eksploroja bote te reja . Por tashme kjo gje zinte perhere e me shume ne mendjen time dhe nuk mundja dot te mos e mendoja . 

Duhet te nisesha . Te nisesha per kete udhetimin tim te ri ne kerkim te vetvetes . Ne zbulim te jetes time .

----------


## daniel00

*4 Per nje mik* 

 Pas disa ditesh Luka erdhi ne shtepi dhe me tha qe kishte pasur nje pergjigje nga Indonezia . Projekti ishte miratuar . Kishte kohe vetem per te pergatitur gjithçka dhe brenda nje muaji maksimumi do te ishte nisur . Cfare lajmi mu.ti .Tja dhjefsha ! 

« Si tja bej pa nje tr@p si ti ? »

Nga ai moment çdo sekonde te lire e kalonim bashke . Shpesh qendroja per te fjetur nga ai ose ai vinte nga une . Asnje here ne ato dite nuk e kisha kuptuar se sa isha i lidhur me ate fytyre mu.ti te Lukes .E shoqeroja per te bere dokumentet per te cilat kishte nevoje dhe per te blere gjithçka qe i sherbente . Nuk e lija asnjehere .


Kishte edhe shume pune per te folur me te gjitha femrat qe dilte . Ndonje mbremje qendronte me to , po pastaj i shoqeronte ne shtepi dhe vinte tek une e me thoshte te shkonim nga shtepia e tij . Kalonim netet duke bere muhabet , duke pire cigare dhe duke kujtuar ate qe kishim bere bashke .


Dukej sikur do nisej per ne lufte . Nuk e di pse e kishim marre aq keq . Mbase ngaqe i kishim jetuar njezet vitet e fundit bashke . Nuk i kishim kaluar asnjehere detyrat njeri tjetrit ne klase thjesht sepse asnjeri prej ne te dyve nuk ishte ne gjendje te ndihmonte tjetrin , por per te tjerat ka qene nje miqesi e vertete .


Ne vazhden e jetes mund te takosh gjithe ata njerez dhe me ndonje mund te behesh mik i vertete . Por kush ka kaluar me ty periudhen e adoleshences ruan nje vend special .

 Mbase akoma me shume se sa shoket e femijrise . Ata me te cilet kisha ndertuar karroca prej druri , kisha luajtur gjigandi shkurtabiqi , kukafshehti , shtriga komandon ngjyrat , statujat e bukura , miza e verber , kater kantonet , flamuri i vogel , nje dy tre yll . Ata me te cilet kisha mesuar refrenin per te nisur nje loje : «Pum pimpiripete nusa pimpiripete pam». 

Por tani qe e mendoj duhet te them se edhe ata te femijrise jane te paarritshem .


Kurse me Luken , kisha bere aventurat e para , Seks , drog dhe e rock n roll . Me te kam shkuar ne festa , me te kam modifikuar motorrin . Kemi bere dashuri me te njejten femer . Me te kam pire per here te pare me te dredhur , kisha bere pushimet e para , sherret e para me duar . Me shume se nje here me kishte shoqeruar ne shtepi me makine kur villja me koken jashte dritares .


Me te kisha qare , dhe e kisha pare te qante . Dinte gjithçka per jeten time dhe une per jeten e tij .

Per mua ka qene me shume se sa nje vella . Edhe sikur te ndaheshim pergjithmone , nuk do te ishim asnjehere njeri pa tjetrin sepse Luken e kam nen lekure , ne gjak , te vizatuar ne bebe te syrit . Per te do te beja çdo lloj gjeje . 

Por me pelqen edhe ta bezdis . Ashtu siç ja nxjerr bojen ato here kur eshte sjelle si tr@p me mua . Ai vuan vertete . Por nje mik eshte nje mik , dhe te gabosh , ndermjet miqsh mund te ndodhe .

Jane ca histori qe me pelqen tja kujtoj . Sidomos ato ku eshte e perfshire Ana . Nje ish-ja ime . Dy miq dhe nje femer  klasike ! 

Kur e njoha Anen dhe fillova te dal me te , i pelqente edhe atij dhe nje here e provoi . Ai e ka mohuar gjithmone por une e di qe e ka bere . Edhe pse nuk e kishte kuptuar qe une e kisha perzemer . Mendonte se ajo ishte vetem njera qe doja ta çoja ne shtrat . Nje nga ato qe do te doje te ishin te riciklueshme , qe kur mbaron dekompozohen vete . 

Kur e mora vesh cfare kishte bere , u inatosa shume dhe per ca kohe nuk i kam folur . Por per fat te mire nuk kemi bere gabimin me te madh ne bote : te prishim miqesine per nje femer .


Me Anen pastaj dola pak , por ishte nje histori e komplikuar . Dy karaktere te veshtira per te jetuar bashke . Vazhdonim te ndaheshim . Mund te qendronim larg me kilometra e kilometra pa vuajtur , por jo metra . Nese nuk shiheshim , arrinim te qendronim qetesisht njeri pa tjetrin , por nese gabimisht takoheshim ishim si hekuri me magnetin .

 E takoja ne festa dhe perfundonim duke bere dashuri ne ndonje dhome . Nje here e kemi bere edhe ne tren . Mbyllem tendat e vagonit dhe ajo siper meje . 

Me ate problemi nuk ishte kurre nese duhet ta beje apo mos ta beje , por ku ta beje . Nganjehere nuk e di fare nga te shkosh . Je shetitje neper qytet dhe nuk ka nje vend per te bere dashuri . Kemi shpikur vende te habitshme , une dhe Ana .


Nje terheqje e çmendur . Digjnim gjithçka . Pa kontroll . Pastaj diten tjeter as nuk arrinim te flisnim ne telefon . Kjo lloj lidhjeje zgjati ca .
Te larguar , pastaj te ngjitur , pastaj shume shume larg , me pas akoma me te ngjitur . Terhiq e mos e keput . Ishim nje llastik ne duart e Zotit . 


Historia e dyte qe bezdiste Luken ishte e lidhur me periudhen ne te cilen me shoqerine shkonim xhiro duke vjedhur . Nuk e di se cfare na kishte gjetur ashtu po ne mbasdite , sapo hapeshin dyqanet , hynim dhe vidhnim .
 Vidhnim gjera qe as nuk na interesonin . Malli pastaj nuk e kishte gjithe ate vlere . Vidhej ngaqe na pelqente . Vidhej sepse na bente bashkepuntore dhe akoma me te bashkuar . Mund te thuhej se vidhej per hir te grupit . 

Do te ishte interesante tja shpjegoje rojes veshur civil qe nje dite na kapi mua dhe Luken ne dyqan . 
Kushedi si do reagonte .
Kemi vjedhur se e duam njeri tjetrin , ne te kupoles  se mafias .


Ishte periudha e Karnavaleve dhe kishim vjedhur gjithçka qe mundej . Hunde fallco , kapsolla  , tullumbace qe benin pordha , xixa , yje qe binin , maska .

Me pas kaluam nga reparti i shkolles , atje behej tamam qef . Goma me ere veze , bananeje , luleshtrydheje . Goma buke , lapsa me ngjyra , stilolapsa Papermate qe mund ta fshije nese gaboje . Nje ortek me gjera ate dite . 


Pak hapa nga dalja , kur gati kishim dale , nje dore u mbeshtet mbi shpatullen time dhe nje tjeter mbi Luken . Menjehere loja nuk ishte me argetuese . Djersija ftohte dhe besoj se vetem aty , ne ate çast , e kuptuam se te vidhje ishte diçka serioze . Per ne , deri ne ate pike , megjithese e dinim se nuk ishte e drejte per ta bere , ka qene vetem nje loje .

Ky burre normal me mustaqe , na terhoqi zvarre dhe na tha qe te hapnim xhaketat dhe te zbraznim xhepat . Me vinte per te qare . 

Duhet te kem qene rreth dymbedhjete vjeç. Flisja qe atehere per seks , kisha provuar edhe te pija cigare , kisha puthur me gjuhe dhe i kisha hypur nje Bmx-i .

 Kujtoja se isha tashme i madh , por aty ne ate magazine me ate burre me mustaqe kam qare si viç duke kerkuar falje . Mbase i shtyre nga keqardhja apo nga zhurma e lodhshme e te qarave te mia , me la te shkoja .

 Perveç te tjerave , nga ne te dy , une isha ai qe kishte vjedhur me pak. Ne xhepat e mi kishte pak gjera . Luken u mbajt aty . Mbase ngaqe ai burre e kishte kuptuar se ishte nje kocke e forte . Une ne fakt , si nje mu.t , u rrezova menjehere .

Ika ne shtepi duke fshire lotet e frikacakut . Me ate reagim isha treguar aq i dobet e kjo me merziste shume . Do te kisha dashur te isha nje i forte . Jo nje kukull qaramane .

Luka ishte me i forte se une . Uff ! Ai nuk do te ishte dorezuar kurre . As edhe nje lot , as edhe nje rrefim .Nje tip vertete i forte .


Me te mberritur ne shtepi , fillova te luaj ne rruge per tu munduar te harroj . E bukura ne gjithe kete ngjarje ishte se te mite nuk ishin ne dijeni te gjithe asaj .

 U futa portier , duke luajtur me top . Ne nje moment te caktuar erdhi te me therriste motra ime : «  Babai ka thene qe te shkosh ne shtepi se duhet te te flase ».

Ndodhte rralle qe babai im te ishte ne shtepi mbasdites . Ate dite ishte . Me ngriu gjaku . 

« Pse cfare do ? »

Por motra ime ishte vetem nje ambasadore . Nuk dinte asgje . Ose nuk donte te me thoshte asgje . Kur hypja shkallet e pyeta nese te pakten e kishte pare te zemeruar apo ndonje gje e tille , por ajo asgje.

Hyra me nje buzeqeshje fallco si Xhokonda qe kam varur ne shtepi tani .

« Miredita babi cfare ka ? »

Babai me shikoi . « Baba dreqi »

Nga fytyra ishte shume i inatosur . Me pyeti nese kisha shkuar ne dyqan .

Fillova prape te qaj. Prape zbuloja sa sa qullavec isha . Kukulla e te qarave fillon shfaqjen e vet te denesave.

« Me fal , babi , nuk do ta bej me , te betohem , me vjen keq , me fal . »
Ai nuk me rrahu , por mamaja ime u desh te me shoqeronte tek zoteria me mustaqe . Ate rruge deri ne dyqan nuk do ta harroj kurre . Ecja pa thene asnje fjale te vetme , as une , as nena ima . 

Ngjaja nje i denuar me vdekje . Nuk arrija ta kuptoja si ja kishin bere qe te arrinin deri tek une . Tek numri i telefonit .

Luka ! Vertete , vertete nje i forte leshi .

E kishte zbrazur thesin , kishte thene emer , mbiemer , adrese dhe numer telefoni.
Me pare mendova qe ishte nje qullavec si une . Te pakten ne dy vete ishte me e durueshme . E keqja e perbashket , demi pergjysem . Me pas mendova se cfare torturash te tmerrshme i kishin bere te vuante per ta detyruar qe te flase .Me llampen ne fytyre si ne filmat me hetues . Gudulisjen . Nje mi ne te mbathura . 

I shkreti Luka .

I shkreti miush

Kur arritem i torturuari ishte ulur ne nje karrige e duke pire koka kola .
 Mamaja e tij ne kembe afer tij . 

Nuk me shikoi as ne fytyre . Te dy mamate u pane me te shpejte ne sy dhe perkulen koken lehte qe te linte te kuptoje se ishin te dyja ne te njejten tragjedi familjare .

Por mamaja e Lukes nuk dukej shume e zemeruar .

Zoteria me mustaqe i tha time meje : « Shiko , zonje , mos u merakosni , nuk eshte asgje e rende . Ju solla te vini deri ketu sepse nuk behet fjale per nje gje feminore , per te cilen as nuk do ju kisha shqetesuar , por per faktin se mbrapa kesaj vjedhjeje eshte nje organizate me e madhe .Djali » duke treguar Luken «na rrefeu qe e vodhen kete mall sepse duhet tja dorezojne nje grupi personash qe ndodhen ne qender te qytetit te vjeter , ndryshen do te rrihen e do te keqtrajtohen ».


Syte e mamase time u zgurdulluan.

Une isha me i tronditur se ajo. Luka jo vetem kishte dhene emrin tim , adresen dhe numrin e telefonit , por kishte shpikur gjithashtu nje histori idiote qe kishte futur ne skene edhe familjet .

Vertete , vertete i forte Ko.qe.

Do ta kisha ngrene te gjalle nga terbimi e nga nervat qe me kishin hypur .

Mamaja ime me pa per te kerkuar konfirmim dhe une sdiskutohej qe mohova gjithçka . Do te behej diçka shume e madhe . do te ishte dashur te nderhynin , perveç familjeve , edhe policia me xhandarmerine .

Mohova . Mohova menjehere . Dhe thashe te verteten . Vidhnim se na pelqente .

Mbarova frazen dhe mamaja e Lukes i dha nje dacke ne fytyre sa , nese shkon ne ate dyqan sot , pas gjithe ketyre viteve , degjohet akoma ekoja . 


U kthyem ne shtepi . Une dhe Luka ne heshtje , ndersa mamate tona rradhisnin se cfare masash do te merrnin . Burgosjet . Denimet . Benin gare kush e thoshte me te keqen . Ne fund ne fakt ajo shaka na kushtoi disa mbasdite ne shtepi . Kaq.


Kur dua ta bezdis Luken , i them gjithmone qe eshte nje i pabese . Qe beri spiunin . Dhe ai inatoset . Per me shume , nuk jemi rritur ne rruge , dhe te besh spiunin eshte nje nga gjerat me te renda .

Edhe une ama , ne anen time e kam tradhetuar , por nuk tregoj se si . Keshtu del vetem ai . Mirupafshim Luka !


Erdhi dita e nisjes se tij . Perkundrazi erdhi mbremja perpara nisjes se tij . Dhe i organizova nje feste . Per te qene i sakte , organizova nje darke dy dite perpara nisjes dhe festen mbremjen e fundit .

 Darken me miqte . mikeshat , njerez te çdo moshe , gjithçka normale , zyrtare dhe normale . Festa e mbremjes se fundit ama , ishte per pak te afert . Te gjithe meshkuj . Perveç dy striptizueseve .

 Nuk mund te hyj ne detaje . Ishte me siguri numri dy ne klasifikimin e mbremjeve tona . Numeri nje mbetet gjithmone ajo qe kalova me Luken nje vit me pare ne Costa Azzurra .


Ate mbremje te paharrueshme kemi njohur dy vajza franceze ne Nise . Pas nje seri festimesh me baze droge te çdo tipi dhe alkoli , vendosem te ngrinim tenden dhe te flinim qe te kater bashke .

 Ne nje moment deshem te pinim edhe nje te dredhur , por nuk kishim me asgje . Luka e ngjyu nje cigare me parfumin e vet paçuli sepse ka shije shkopi qe digjet per arome , dhe pime ate .

 Ishim te shkaterruar . Ne ate tende me dy francezet ndodhen gjera qe e kam te veshtire akoma ti besoj edhe une qe isha . 

Mengjesin tjeter , kur u zgjuam , perveç nje mori ererash , degjuam zhurma automobilash . Marr llampen e tendes dhe duke u gjendur perballe kuptojme se e kishim montuar ne qender te nje rrethrrotullimi . Mbremje qe nuk mund te perseritet . 


Megjithate , mengjesin tjeter pas festes Luken e shoqerova une . Kur u pershendetem per heren e fundit , kemi qare . Besoj se per faj te lodhjes fizike te mbremjes me pare .

----------


## daniel00

*5 Vetem ne shoqeri*

Pa Luken qe me gumezhinte ne jete me ndodhte shpesh qe te gjendesha vetem . Me mungonte . Me mungonte shume . I dergonim email njeri tjetrit ndonjehere , shkembenim telefonata . 

Puna qe po bente ne ate periudhe nuk ishte e lehte . Ishte perballe nje batice veshtirsish dhe problemesh . Gjuha , ligjet , zakonet , njerezit… Por nuk kishte dyshim mbi suksesin e projektit te tij . Luka ishte vertete i madh . Dinte te punonte . Dhe kur dilte mbremjes dinte edhe te defrehej . Cdo gje qe bente , e bente deri ne fund .


 Me kujtohet qe ka qene nje periudhe ne te cilen duhej te punonte edhe mengjesin e se shtunes . Ndodhte qe pas mbremjes se te premtes duhej ta shoqeroja ne shtepi une sepse nuk ishte ne gjendje te ngiste . I shkaterruar , i perfunduar si larve . E megjithate ai ne nente ishte ne zyre .

 Nuk e kam kuptuar kurre se si ja bente . Pastaj mbasdites i binte te fiket ne krevat dhe te shtunen ne mbremje ishte prape gati . Kategori tjeter .

Ishte i sigurte , duke e njohur , qe ne pak muaj do te kishte kthyer permbys zakonet e banoreve te Indonezise .

 Une , nderkohe , duhet te perballoja veten . Nisja e tij , me djeg qe ta pranoj , por ka ndihmuar mjaft . Ne njefare menyre , edhe une , si ai , isha duke eksploruar nje vend te ri , isha duke vizituar nje toke te panjohur me nje gjuhe te huaj , kerkesa te shumellojshme , menyre te te menduarit te ndryshme .

Nisja e Lukes me la gjithe ate kohe per veten , por edhe rriti ndjesine time te vetmise dhe me ka ndodhur shpesh qe te kem akoma ankthet e mia .


Projekti i ri i ndryshimit , tentativa e re per te gjetur nje zgjidhje ndaj palumturise ishte ndalur megjithate ne pjesen teorike .

 Ne analizen . Mendoja mbi gjithçka . Mbi punen time , familjen time , historite e mia te dashurise , miqte e mi .

 Po ta mendosh mire , mundeshin te perceptoheshin shenjat e asaj palumturie dhe pakenaqesie , perveç se ne ankthe , edhe ne ato shkeputjet e mia mendore te papritura , ne ato largimet e mia pergjate disa bisedave te caktuara . 

Me ndodhte te gjendesha pershembull me miqte ne tavoline dhe ne nje moment largohesha nga te gjithe , me mendjen nuk isha me aty , mendoja tjeter gje .
 Papritmas gjithçka behej e heshtur , i shikoja te qeshnin , te bisedonin , por nuk i degjoja . Sikur te ishin brenda nje televizori pa ze .

Nga ato mbremje ndjehesha automatikisht i veçuar si nje bime Koriandri.
Kthehesha ne shtepi dhe , kur isha aty ne shtrat vetem , nuk arrija te kisha gjume . Me vinte ne mendje nje seri pyetjesh . Pyesja veten : ndershmerisht , a u argetove kete mbremje ? Kjo eshte jeta qe do te jetosh ? A po ben vertete ate qe do apo e ben sepse ndjek rrjedhen e miqve te tu ?


Isha i turbullt . Por nuk e kuptoja nese ishin situatat qe nuk me pershtateshin me , apo isha une qe nuk isha me ne gjendje te argetohesha . Mbase isha bere me kerkues .

Nuk mund te rrija pa pyetur : “ Dreq , po jeta jote vetem kaq eshte ?“.
Me vinte per te menduar se duhej te ishte diçka me shume . Diçka qe te kishte me shume kuptim .
Nuk arrija te hiqja qafe ate ndjesi te kotesise se jetes .
Desha pergjigje . PER-GJI-GJE


Ka mundesi qe nje pjese e imja , ajo me intime , ajo me e thelle , ishte duke mbizoteruar ne jeten time . 

Nuk e di . Di vetem qe kam qene shume i çuditshem per ca kohe . Te pakten keshtu me thoshin .

 « Cfare ke ? Je i çuditshem kohet e fundit , je bere me i heshtur . » 

Ose u vinin kapak sjelljeve te mia me frazen : «  Mendon shume ».


Keshtu pra , kthehesha ne shtepi dhe nuk dija te jepja nje pergjigje pyetjeve qe me sulmonin . 
Diçka shtynte . Ishte si nje shtatzani . Po me plasnin ujerat . Femija brenda meje po ngulmonte qe te dilte . 

Por me ke mundja te flisja ? Absurde me miqte e mi , me te cilet kisha me shume konfidence , ishin po ata me te cilet ishte me e veshtire per te perballur keto argumenta . E kisha te veshtire t’u komunikoja atyre sikletin tim . Do te kishte qene me e lehte te flisja me nje te panjohur ne tren . Me ata do te ishte e rrezikshme . Do kisha mundur te prishja ekuilibra . 

Me shume se sa te me plasnin ujerat kisha filluar te çaja koken e te tjereve . Me fiksimet e mia te zakonshme . Po a eshte faji im qe kthehem ne shtepi dhe ndjej se keshtu nuk me shtyhet me ? 

Pastaj , arsyetimet e mia nuk ishe shkaqe . Ishin pasoja . Pasoja te diçkaje . Te nje merzitjeje , te nje krize , te nje ndjesie , te nje boshlleku , te frikerave . Te atyre te mallkuarave ankthe . 

Ndonjehere mendoja madje qe mbase ajo diference e ime nga te tjeret , mund te ishte shkaktuar edhe nga nje gabim ne perberje .

 Domethene , mbase ishim shume te ndryshem brenda . Qe era e bukes per mua te ishte nje ere tjeter per ata . Qe mbase shija qe ndjeja ne te ngrene makarona , ata e ndjenin duke ngrene peshk . Ja pse dikujt i pelqen diçka dhe dikujt tjeter diçka tjeter .
Thjesht ngaqe njerezit ndjejne shije te ndryshme . Pra , mbase kur dikush thote « me pelqen peshku » dhe nje tjeter thote «  me pelqejne makaronat », ne te vertete po flasin per te njejten shije .

Sidoqofte , mbetet gjithmone dyshimi nese molla do te kete te njejten shije per mua si per ta , dhe mbi te gjitha nese , perpara se te kafshohet , nese do kete nje shije te saj .

 Domethene , nje here u habita duke menduar se asgje nuk ka shije deri sa te kete nje takim . Qe molla nuk ka shije derisa te takohet me nje goje qe e kafshon . Nga takimi i molles dhe gojes lind shija ndaj çdokush prej nesh ne jeten e vet krijon shije te ndryshme…
 Si parfumet qe ndryshojne sipas lekures . Cdo gje eshte neutrale . Je ti qe i jep shijen gjerave , duke i takuar .


Mbase eshte e vertete qe mendoj shume .

Por nuk eshte se mendoj shume . Fiksohem , eshte ndryshe . Ashtu si atehere kur kam te gjithe shtepine rremuje sa duket se ka qene aty tregu i mengjesit , nje stalle e vertete derrash , por une fiksohem mbi therrimet qe futen ndermjet tasteve te germave te tastieres se kompjuterit .

Per shembull ndermjet H dhe J me rane dje therrime torte me karrota .
 Cfare nervash . Jam i pushtuar dhe i varrosur nga rremuja ne te gjithe shtepine , por jam i bezdisur nga ato therrime te poshtra .

 Nuk mund te bej sikur s’ka asgje . Kaloj ore duke fryre . Ose kerkoj t’i heq me laps . . Hjjhjuujjnjjhjjghhjjjhj. ( E provova , por kot .)
Ky i therrimeve eshte nje problem qe do e zgjidh me vone . Vazhdojme perpara . . Hjjhujhjhjhu-juujhjhjhjh ( me falni , ishte nje moment dobesie).


Duke menduar per shoqerine time dhe duke analizuar mire situaten , mbase problemi ishte qe ne ate kohe isha ca i lodhur me te njejtat gjera te zakonshme . 

Me kujtohet qe kur ishim te vegjel , kalonim mbremjet jo duke bere diçka , por duke vendosur çfare te benim .

 Hahej nje pice , me pas hypej ne makine , fillohej te behej lista e vendeve ku mund te shkohej , festa , lokale , bare etj . , dhe me pas ndersa kerkohej te merrej nje vendim , perfundonte gjithmone qe mbyteshim duke tymosur te dredhura , derisa njeri te thoshte «  une u trasha , po iki ne shtepi , shihemi neser », dhe qe aty nje nga nje dilej nga skena . 


Ato makina nuk jane me . Sediljet me ato vrimat e te djegurave ishin hartat e merzise tone .
 Xhama te mjegulluar , zhurme pardesysh qe ferkoheshin dhe çakmake qe ngjanin si flakehedhese .
 Dhe shume ftohte . 
 Nese nuk kishim per te tymosur benim mbledhje parash dhe kalonim mbremjen duke e  kerkuar , me rrezikun shpesh qe te bleje brum gome , e quajtur ‘’qelbese’’ , nga nje marokien qe te therriste ‘’ mik’’.

«  Shkemi , mik , hajde te une she do te bej nje hishtori te bukur… »


Mbase kishim mbaruar edhe letrat , prandaj duhej gjetur nje te  vullnetshem ne shoqeri qe kishte qef te zbrazte cigaret e zakonshme nga duhani . Sigurisht ai i vullnetshmi nuk isha une . Une , qe refuzoja edhe te rrotulloja me letrat e shkurtra . Imagjino te zbraz cigare duhani . 


Do ta ndaloja , shitjen e letrave te shkurtra per t’u dredhur .

Duke u rritur , sidoqofte nuk ndryshoi edhe aq shume . Praktikisht nga e pira ne makine shkoi ne te piren ne shtepi .

 Shkohej ne shtepine e njerit , hahej darka , spostoheshim mbi divan dhe rrotullohej bota .
 Ndermjet frazave te tipit ‘’Ku do shkojme ? Cfare do bejme ? Nuk ka asnje budallek per te bere ne kete qytet’’ , duke u mbytur me mariuane dhe alkol mbarohej mbremja . 

Shkaterroheshim ne ate pike , duke u pare ne fytyre , ngjante se ishim ne ndonje bar te Luftes se yjeve . Ca nete ishin edhe argetuese , por shume te tjera ishin si goditje çekiçi ne geshtenja . 


Merzi merzi merzi . Dukej se , duke mos gjetur nje kuptim per jeten , nuk mbetej veçse ta shkaterroje.

Prandaj ndryshimet me te rendesishme ne shoqerine time si perfundim kishin qene :ambjenti perreth . Ne fillim stolat e parkut te vogel , pastaj makina , pastaj divani . 

Gjeja e çuditshme duke e pare qe ketu ishte se ishim te bindur qe jemi te lire .
 Fakti qe ke nje makine , te tymosesh , te mund te rrish verdalle deri vone,  apo te besh ate qe kishim deshire , na jepte si shkembim iluzionin e lirise .
 Nje liri sa per dukje . Te lire , por te rrethuar me gardh . Nje rrethim me hekura qe nuk mund te shiheshin .

 Edhe sepse shpesh perballeshim me jeten qe kishin bere prinderit tane .Sa here kam degjuar fraza te tipit : ‘’Ju te rinjte nuk e dini çfare do te thote sakrifice .’’

 Prandaj ne ishim ata me fat . Ne fakt e verteta ishte se ne nuk ishim me te lire se ata . Thjesht kishim zgjatur pak ate zinxhir te padukshem . Dhe nuk ishim as me te pasur . Thjesht kishim me shume gjera .


Mbase liria nuk eshte as qe te besh ate qe do pa limit , por me mire qendron qe te dish te t’i japin ato qe do. 

Mos te jesh skllav i pasionit , i deshirave . Te jesh zot i vetes tende . 

Por une nuk isha i lire as nga gjykimet e te tjereve .

Sa here do kisha dashur te them ne fund te mbremjes : ‘’ Hajt, ikim te gjithe bashke , keshtu asnje nuk flet keq per ata qe iken perpara’’.

Disa here kisha frike te ikja i pari .

Edhe pse flisja shpesh per liri , duhet te them se pak ma fuste friken .

Liria te bente me frike . Sido qe te jete , te lire apo jo te lire , ne , ne ate periudhe rrotulloheshim rreth vetes tone . Gjithmone aty . 

Dukeshim femije ne karusel.

Kur isha i vogel dhe shkoja ne det , me mbahet mend gjyshja ime qe me çonte gjithmone ne parkun e lojerave . Me pelqente aq shume . 

Beja nje xhiro me motorrin , pastaj te anija kozmike qe ngrihet , me pas te kali , te karroca , te furgoni i zjarrfiksave , te rraketa . Sa bukur kur hypja dhe nisej . Sa shemtuar kur me thoshin : « Tani mjaft , shkojme ne shtepi ».


Ato makina te vogla do i kisha shkulur , do i kisha zhvidhosur dhe do i kisha marre . Do i kisha marre ne shtepi aq shume me pelqenin . Imagjinoja te mundja t’i perdorja ne rruge sikur te ishin te verteta . Sa bukur te enderrosh .


Me kujtohet nje here qe nje zoteri kishte zbritur nga karuseli ne levizje dhe kishte rene . Meqenese une isha i ulur ne makinen e ambulances , e pyeta veten me vite me pas nese prisnin nga une qe te beja diçka .


Rrotullohesha ne ate karusel duke kenduar , duke uleritur e duke u munduar te kapja litarin qe do te me bente te fitoja nje xhiro falas .

Nese ja dilja shikoja gjyshen time me krenari dhe e perdridhja qafen qe te mos e humbja nga syte as edhe nje sekonde . Fytyra ime e buzeqeshur ishte sikur bertiste :’’ Ejj… gjy –she… fitova… jam i zoti , a je krenare per supernipin ?’’.


Kujtimet ne karusel jane nje metafore perfekte per jeten tone ne ate periudhe . Ishim edhe ne mbi nje karusel .
 Ajo qe kur niset e ke te veshtire te zbresesh . Por aty nuk ka karroca te verteta , makina te verteta , anije kozmike te verteta .

 Jetonim me ambicjen e vetme qe te arrinim te shkulnim ndonje litar per te pasur momentin tone te lavdise dhe nje xhiro tjeter ne karusel . 
Ai karusel , ama , nuk eshte jete , por nxjerr nje skene parodine. ‘’Parodine e jetes’’.


Ndersa jeta , jeta e vertete ishte poshte . Me afer se sa mund ta mendoja . Nje hap . Por ai hap na takonte neve . Duhet pasur kurajo . Kurajoja per te zbritur . Kurajoja per te ndaluar ate ekzistence . Kurajoja per te qene i lire .

Por te zbrisje nga karuseli do te thoshte te ndaloje . Dhe une , pershembull , nuk isha i afte .
 Duhej gjithmone te isha ne levizje , gjithmone i zene , gjithmone plot me gjera . Ishte nje jete qe ikja , qe vrapoja , qe arratisesha nga frikerat e mia , nga nje melankoli e vazhdueshme , nga nje lloj depresioni . Nga heshtja . Nga vetmia . 

Gjithmone kisha nevoje te beja diçka . Kisha gjithmone nevoje te isha i perfshire ne nje projekt , i zene , i ngarkuar , per te qendruar larg nga vetja .
 Ne çdo lloj momenti . 

Kur shkova te jetoj vetem , ditet e para , çmendesha . Ne tavoline ,pershembull , isha mesuar te rrija me te mite dhe me televizorin ndezur .
 Mbremjen e pare qe hengra darke vetem , ne nje moment fillova te marr ne telefon . 

Vetem fare ne heshtje degjoja zhurmen e ushqimit qe pertypja . Sallata kerciste ne goje . Piruni grricte pjaten . E me pas heshtje . Cmendesha . Hapja listen e kontakteve te telefonit dhe merrja ndonje . Edhe sikur te ishte dikush qe s’kisha deshire ta degjoja .


 « Ckemi , si shkon ? ‘U be ca kohe’ qe nuk flasim . Po joo , nuk te mora ne telefon se nuk kisha asgje per te bere . Per ke me kujton ti , per nje m.ut ? » I zbuluar menjehere !


Ne ato momente vetmie do t’u  isha pergjigjur edhe atyre qe do me kishin marre me ‘’anonim’’ apo ‘’numer privat’’.

 Ata qe zakonisht e shikon me ngulm telefonin sepse je kurioz te dish kush eshte , por ke edhe frike se mos eshte ndonje qe te çan derrasat dhe nuk di çfare te besh .Nje kurth monstruoz . 

Nje here e nje kohe nuk e dije kurre kush te merrte nese nuk pergjigjeshe . Kurse tani , i mesuar qe ta shohesh me pare , anonimet te nxjerrin nga rehatia . Perveç kur te therret dikush dhe ti nuk i pergjigjesh sepse nuk te behet per ta degjuar ; por ai , pas pak te merr anonim… atehere e di qe nuk te pelqen ta  degjosh .

Edhe ne makine duhej gjithmone te beja diçka , te pija cigare , te kendoja . Me fjale te tjera nuk arrija dot asnjehere te qendroja palevizur dhe ne heshtje . 

Megjithate , problemi ishte qe duhej ne ndonje menyre te kerceja nga ai karusel , dhe hapi i pare per te bere ishte pikerisht te mos leviz . Te ndaloj .

----------


## daniel00

*6 Shpirti Binjak*

Provova te merrja ne telefon Luken por binte linja ne vazhdimesi . Mora vesh vetem qe duhej te shkonte ne nje vend tjeter per nje jave … Nuk e kuptova pse , cfare do shkonte te bente . Me tha qe do te hynte pak me brenda vendit dhe qe nuk do te kishte telefon .


Kushedi cfare vendesh te mrekullueshme ! Kushedi cfare aventurash .
 Me kujtohet ushetimet qe kam bere me te . Disa here kemi marre avionin qe nuk e di se si kane arritur te ngrihen dhe te ulen pa perfunduar ne nje mije copa . Njeri ishte aq me kursime sa ne nje moment mungoi vetem qe piloti te na uleriste : « Kush vjen te marri komandat per pak se duhet te shkoj ne hale ? ».

Nderkohe une vazhdoja ta çrrotulloja jeten time dhe ta vezhgoja . Isha gjithmone e me brenda vetvetes . Isha duke thyer gjithçka pjese pjese , sikur te isha nje njeri i ndertuar me tulla Lego . Hiqja , hiqja , hiqja , . 

Ishte sikur poshte , e mbytur , e shtypur nga gjithe ato gjera , gjendej pergjigjia . E ndjeja se te eliminoj dhe te heq ishte rruga e drejte . 

Anulloja gjithmone e me shume ate qenien vetvete qe si perfundim nuk ishte uni im i vertete . Prisja fijet . Tashma kisha pare dhe nuk mund te beja me gjasme . Zbuloja gjithmone e me shume se cfare me pelqente te beja , çfare nuk me pelqente te isha apo te mendoja . 

Perballesha me frikerat e mia , dyshimet e mia , ankthet e mia . Hyja ne shpellen ku ishin perbindeshat e mi , fantazmat e mia dhe i sfidoja . Fillova te kuptoj sa ishte gjithçka e lidhur . Raporti im me familjen , me miqte , me punen , me femrat . Gjithçka ishte e gershetuar . Por tani isha duke zgjidhur lemshin e madh .


Si pershembull kisha arritur te kuptoja qe te doja te kontrolloja gjithçka , te parandaloja vuajtjet dhe dhimbjen , kishte qene nje mallkim per mua , sepse nuk me kishte lejuar as me kishte dhene luksin e dashurise . Asaj te vertetes.


 Kur shikoja ato filma ku kishte nje person qe braktisej apo vuante , une , nga shtepia , vuaja me shume per te . Kur shikoja nje mik qe ndihej keq prej dashurise , mendoja gjithmone qe ne vendin e tij nuk do t’ja kisha dale kurre te duroja ate dhimbje . Ne vend te tij do e kisha gjetur veten duke notuar ne kile akulloreje ose Nutella .


 Une isha ne konflikt , konfliktoja shume . Kur me ndodhte te dilja me nje vajze te fejuar , paksa me vinte keq per te fejuarin e saj . Jo aq sa te mos rrija me vajzen, por me vinte keq . Dua te them : me sjell akoma nje dhimbje te lehte kur mendoj per nje vuajtje dashurie te jetuar ne moshen shtate vjeç .

  Isha dashuruar pas nje shoqeje te motres time , qe ishte tetembedhjete vjeç . Quhej Klaudia . Nuk me kujtohet me as cfare fytyre kishte . Kishte floket kaçurela . Thuhej qe pinte nje pakete ne dite dhe qe i pelqente David Bowie .

 Ne ate kohe familja ime u desh te transferohej per arsye te profesionit te babait tim . Dhe une qava shume . Ishte nje tronditje e vertete . Nje traume e vertete . Ai ishte ndryshimi i pare i vertete ne jeten time dhe , duke qene i dhimbshem , besoj se me ka kushtezuar pergjithmone .

 Per mua ndryshim do te thoshte dhimbje , prandaj kam pasur gjithmone shume veshtirsi per te ndryshuar . Prisja sa me shume qe mundja . Keshtu , ne jete zhvillova me shume se gje tjeter , kapacitetin per te duruar . 


Por dua te tregoj vuajtjen time te pare te dashurise . Perpara se te shkonim , une dhe motra ime i kemi derguar nga nje pusull te gjitheve . Me shume vizatime . Une i bera nje Kluadias . Vizatova nje zemer .

 Mbremjen para se te nisem ju afrova asaj per t’ja dorezuar . E kisha rilexuar dhe rishikuar te pakten nje mije here . Perveç vizatimit , kisha shkruar :’’ Do te me mungosh sepse te dua’’.

Kur arrita nje hap nga ajo , u ktheva mbrapsht . Po fliste me djem te tjere e ulur ne nje mur te vogel . Kisha frike dhe turp . Do kisha dashur te isha vetem per t’i thene qe nuk ishte e rendesishme fakti qe isha me i vogel , sepse e doja .

 Ne ate moshe mendoja se askush nuk kishte refuzuar nje person qe e dashuronte . Domethene , qe e donte kaq shume Klaudian sa besonte se mjaftonte kjo , per t’ja kthyer ne te njejten menyre . Ne ate moshe , çfare mrekullie .

Pasi eca perpara dhe mbrapa disa here , mora kurajo , ja dhashe letren dhe ja mbatha . Qe nga larg pashe se ajo ja jepte ta lexonin te gjithe dhe qe qeshnin . Ajo me pas nuk erdhi tek une per te me kerkuar siç shpresoja . Vazhdoi te beje muhabet me shoqerine e vet .

 Me vone u kthye ne shtepi . Nga shoqeria e saj , kishin ikur te gjithe . Atehere ju afrova murit , atij muri ku ishte ulur dashuria ime , dhe gjeta letren time te braktisur aty .

Edhe tani , kur e mendoj , me ben te ndihem keq .Mbaj mend gjithçka sikur te ishte dje .
E mora letren dhe e çova ne shtepi .
Nuk e pashe me kurre Klaudian . Isha shtate vjeç . Por i bindur se isha dashuruar vertete .


Ndersa duke u rritur , u binda perhere e me shume , dhe nuk e di mbi çfare baze , qe ne jete ka vetem nje dashuri te madhe te vertete . Qe ekziston nje princ i kalter per femrat dhe nje princeshe per meshkujt .

 Shpirti binjak . Dhe qe te tjeret si perfundim jane vetem figurante .Isha aq i kenaqur me idene qe per nje femer ne bote une isha princi i kalter . Mbase nje budalla per pjesen tjeter te universit femeror , mbase i parendesishem , i shemtuar , pak terheqes , mbase me mua hirushja do kishte ishte kthyer ne dhjete , dhjete e nje çerek maksimumi , Borebardha pas puthjes time do kishte bere sikur vdiste perseri , por per njeren … hapuni tutje , une isha princi i kalter .

 Me i bukuri , me terheqesi , me interesanti . A nuk eshte e mrekullueshme qe per nje njeri ne bote ti je’’maksimumi’’ ? A nuk eshte e pabesueshme kjo ? A nuk jep nje ndjenje pergjegjesie ? Mua kjo gje gjithmone me ka pelqyer . Megjithese me tuta blu nuk ngjaj mire .


U rrita i bindur qe princeshen time do ta kisha njohur me shikim te pare . Ose te pakten , nese nuk do ta kisha njohur une , do te me kishte njohur ajo .

Keto jane tre hapat : nje shikim , nje psheretime , nje siguri .

Kaloja netet ne dhomen time duke imagjinuar si mund te ishte . Bjonde , brune , floke te gjate , floke te shkurter , e gjate , e shkurter . Pyesja veten ku mund te ishte , çfare po bente . Nese mbase ishte me ndonje . Nese kishte pasur shume meshkuj apo nese ne fakt ishte permbajtur pak . Permbajtur per mua .


Keto bindje me kane çuar te kem nje raport pak te larget me te gjitha femrat me te cilat kam qene gjate jetes . Me pelqenin , dilja me gjithe qef , mbase pak edhe isha i dashuruar , por e dija  qe sido qe te ishte nuk ishin ato , prandaj pak duhet te permbahesha . Te permbahesha per ate .


Sinqerisht me pelqente te dilja ne mengjes me idene qe lija porten hapur per rastet . Me pelqente te mendoja qe mbase ne metro mund ta takoja me nje shikim te perbashket , mund ta takoja ate .

 Siç shkon neper festa dhe , ne vend qe te ftosh nje vajze , shkon vetem qe te kesh te gjitha mundesite e lira , dhe nese eshte ne feste ajo qe te pelqen nuk te duhet te heqesh dore nga ajo qe ke me vete . Je i lire per te vepruar . Asnje lidhje .


E leme fare se ne fund te fundit nuk ka pasur kurre nje vajze keshtu dhe ne mes te festes pendohesha qe nuk kisha marre nje me vete te sigurte .

 Por me pelqente te rrezikoja , me pelqente te shpresoja , me pelqente te enderroja . Dhe ndersa te tjeret perkedheleshin e putheshin une beja shoqeri me baristin . 

Keshtu , per te , kam sakrifikuar shume gjera . 

Kohet e fundit ama , duke menduar mbi kete bindje te shpirtit binjak fillova te mendoj , qe kishte qene nje ide e gabuar , do te kisha humbur rastin e madh te jetes . Te dashuroja . Te dashuroja vertete . Mbase nuk eshte e vertete qe e di menjehere . Mbase me pare duhet te hapesh , te lirohesh nga nje mije frikera , nga nje mije sjellje , nga nje mije armatura . 


Mbase duhet edhe pak te mesosh te rrish me njerezit , dhe te mos presesh perputhjet perfekte . 

Sido qe te jete , duke besuar ne gjithe kete histori te dashurise me shikim te pare , ruaja nje forme virgjerie . Nje virgjeri ne vepra , ne ndjenja , ne fjale . Ruaja me xhelozi nje senduk plot me fjale te pathena kurre , vepra te papermbushura , veshtrime dhe ndjenja te pajetuara , bote te pavizituara .


Femres se jetes time , diten qe do ta takoja , do t’i kisha dhene nje lendine me bore te panjollosur , te paprekur , asnjehere te shkelur me pare , pa shenjen e gjurmes me te vogel . Dhe do te kishte qene e gjitha e saja , vetem per te . Dhe une ate lendine te mbuluar me bore , e mbroja . E mbroja dhe beja roje prej vitesh si nje rojtar besnik , prisja . Prisja edhe pa e njohur fytyren e asaj qe do te kishte pasur ekskluzivisht lirine per te hyre . Vetem per ate . 

Fjalet qe do te kisha shqiptuar , gjestet , veshtrimet dhe ndjenjat qe do te kishin lindur nga ai takim do te kishin qene ‘’perheretepare’’ . Do te ishin plot me emocione , plot me energji . Te fuqishme , te pastra , te mbushura me drite dhe force . Force te mbledhur nga vetemohimi , nga besimi , nga pritja , nga dashuria . Te gjithe e imagjinoja te mbeshtjelle nga diçka e shenjte . Femrave te tjera as nuk ja kisha treguar ndonje here ate lendine . Edhe me çmimin qe do te dukesha siperfaqesor ne syte e tyre . Por per te pranoja edhe kete . 

Sa here kisha kerkuar ta vija nen kontroll veten . Mjaftonte qe nje shok te me thoshte qe kishte nje shoqe simpatike per te me prezantuar dhe une menjehere mendoja : ‘’Eshte ajo’’.

Ose mjaftonte zeri i nje femre qe kishte gabuar numer telefoni dhe une mendoja menjehere qe ishte fati qe po luante me ne . « Mos e mbyll , mbase je vajza e jetes time. »

« Jam e martuar , me vjen keq . Me fal perseri , mirupafshim . »

Mbase mund mund te kuptonte qe ishte martuar me burrin e gabuar , pse jo … Fatin duhet ta ndjekesh  . T’ja marrte dreqi , ishte martuar .

Cdo femer mund te ishte takimi i madh . Sa here kisha shpresuar , sa here kisha besuar . Sa here kisha ngarkuar ato raste me emocione , fantazi , imazhe , pritshmeri . 

Ndersa , çdo here ishte nje zhgenjim , nje dhimbje , nje humbje . Ishte realiteti .


Nje dite pashe Aleksandrin me Paolen , te fejuaren e tij te re . Folem pak dhe me pas me thane qe po shkonin ne stacion per te marre nje shoqen e Paoles qe vinte nga Katania dhe qe do te qendronte disa dite nga ajo .

« Nese do , kete mbremje ne do dalim per te ngrene nje pice… Pse nuk vjen edhe ti ? Keshtu te prezantoj shoqen time… eshte shume terheqese. »

« Si quhet ? »

« Eleonora. » Pranova.

Takimi me ta me ndryshoi diten. Kalova gjithe mbasditen duke e imagjinuar . Eleonora nga Katania . E shikoja te qeshte me shakate e mia , enderroja ta shihja me bisht te syrit kur ne tavoline me shihte edhe ajo fshehtas .Ate mbasdite mbeta ne realitet vetem pak minuta . Qendrova ne boten time gati gjithe diten . U transferova .

E ndjeja qe ishte ajo . Imagjinoja qe do te arrija ne takim dhe qe duke e pare do te kishte nisur diçka . Ne fakt ashtu ndodhi . 
Kur e pashe nisi menjehere … deshira per t’u kthyer ne shtepi . Nuk ishte vetem çeshtje bukurie , as une nuk jam Bred Pit . Ishte çeshtje pershtatshmerie . 
Por me kishte dhuruar nje mbasdite te bukur .

Mund te tregoj nje mije historira ne te cilat kam menduar per takimin e madh . Nje dite hyra ne nje bar per te pire nje çaj . Kur prisja , pashe fotografine e nje qeni te varur ne mur . Poshte ishte shkruar :’’Jam nje kelysh jo i rraces . Kerkoj nje person qe te kujdeset per mua . Nese me do, merr ne telefon pronaren e vellezerve te mi . Ajo nuk mund te na mbaje te gjitheve . Quhet Klara dhe numri i saj eshte 338987****”. 

Ndejta gjithe kohen duke fantazuar si do ishte Klara . E imagjinoja simpatike , brilante , shpirtmire . Imagjinoja takimin tone . Do te ishim pelqyer menjehere , gati sa per te harruar qenin . Me pas do kishim marre nje shtepi te madhe bashke , keshtu kelyshet nuk do te duhej te ndaheshin .Nje shtepi afer detit , per te mundur te vraponim ne plazh , une , ajo dhe qente .

 Enderroja te ktheheshim ne shtepi per te bere nje dush te mire , dhe me pas do ja kisha thare floket me nje peshqir te bardhe . Ne fund te gjithe atij udhetimi ne mendje me erdhi deshira per ta njohur , dhe pastaj nuk mundja sigurisht ta lija ne shtepi me floket e lagur .

Mora ne telefon . Mu pergjigj Klara . Nje ze engjellor , i kthjellet . 
I thashe qe e kisha marre per qenin . Desha ta shihja menjehere . Pasi kisha degjuar zerin , akoma me shume . Do te kisha dashur t’i them qe isha burri i jetes se saj dhe qe fati kishte zgjedhur nje menyre aq origjinale per te takuar shpirtrat tane . Do te kisha dashur t’i them kete , kurse ne fakt e pyeta nese mund te shihej qeni . Mu pergjigj se ate dite nuk mundej . I propozova te nesermen ne mengjes . M’u pergjigj qe ne mengjes ishte ne shkolle .

« Me fal, Klara, sa vjeç je ? »

« Shtatembedhjete, pse ? »

Ne filmin tim personal , duhet te isha tashme i veshur per martese , u ktheva nga nusja , por ajo nuk ishte me . E zhdukur . Askush nuk ishte aty per te thene’’ Po , e dua’’.

« Jo,asgje… atehere do te shikoj ne baze te puneve te mia kur mundem dhe pastaj do te marr. Faleminderit. »


Idealizoja , luaja , e lija te lire fantazine . Megjithate nuk dorezohesha . E dija qe , heret a vone , do ta kisha gjetur.

Me kete idene e shpirtit binjak mbuloja veten nga nje lloj vuajtjeje . Kisha histori dhe nuk ishin sigurisht raporte pa dhimbje . Ishte gjithmone nje pjesez e vogel e semure nga deshira per te zoteruar qe me bente te isha keq kur vajzat me linin , dhe i shihja me nje tjeter , por ishte sidoqofte nje dhimbje e durueshme , e pastaj i perseritja vetes qe nuk duhej te nxehesha apo te vuaja sepse sido qe te ishte nuk ishte ajo , nuk ishte femra e jetes time , e prandaj ne njefare menyre , heret a vone do te duhej te mbaronte .


Dua te them , princesha ime e kalter ne realitet ishte permbushja per te mos ndjere dhimbje . Mbrojta e rradhes . Kontrolli i rradhes .

Ishte megjithate me mire te imagjinosh nje raport perfekt dhe te ardhshem me nje femer qe nuk ishte se sa te kerkosh te ndertosh intimitet dhe lidhje reale me ato ekzistentet .

 Te kisha shume marredhenie me lejonte qe te mos vija ne rrezik asnjehere intimitetin tim . Qe te jepja ate pjese timen qe me bente pastaj te kisha frike . Sepse me dukej se e humbja dhe behesha me i cenueshem . Me mire pra te qendrosh ne siperfaqe .

Dhe pastaj te mos hyja asnjehere deri ne fund te nje lidhjeje me bente perfekt . Nuk ishte historia e dashurise perfekte por une po ama . Nuk isha xheloz , nuk shqetesoja , nuk me duhej te bija ne gjunje . Kishte takime , behej dashuri , bisedohej , qeshej . Asnje bezdisje . 


Shpesh ne ato lidhje ndihesha pak sikur te isha nje spital . Jetoja dashurine time per femrat si nje forme kurimi . Kurim per ato . Femrat e mia te preferuara ishin ato paksa te lenduara , ato qe ishin trajtuar keq nga meshkujt e meparshem .
 Nese ndodhej nje grua qe ishte e vuajtur dhe e zhgenjyer nga universi mashkullor ne rrezen e ca kilometrave , une vrapoja menjehere per t’u kujdesur per ate , per ta kuruar , per ta argetuar . 
Problemi ishte se , si nje spital , sapo ishin me mire , liroja shtratin per tjetren .

Gjeja qe me merziste me shume ishte qe , pasi i kisha ndihmuar qe te çoheshin , i hidhja perseri pertoke me indiferencen time per te ndertuar nje marredhenie . Shume , duke menduar se do me ndryshonin , u larguan me te trishtuara dhe te zhgenjyera se sa kishin ardhur . 

Do te doja t’i mbidhja te gjitha nje mbremje dhe t’u kerkoj te falur . Me falni . Por nuk e beja me qellim . Vete une isha nje viktime e diçkaje qe me shtynte te sillesha ashtu . Mbase me kushtezonte shume fakti qe , zakonisht , ne nje histori te vertete dashurie , personi me te cilin je eshte pasqyra me e mire per te pare difektet e tua dhe kufinjte e tu . Dhe une , duke mos u afruar kurre shume asaj pasqyre , ruaja nje imazh me te mire per veten . 


Besoj se nje ide aq e forte dhe ekstreme e shpirtit binjak eshte shkak e humbjes se vetes . Ose me mire e nje pjese te vetvetes . Ajo mungese me jepte nje ndjesi te çuditshme . Megjithese kisha gjithçka , megjithese kisha shume , me mungonte diçka .

 Atehere nuk e dija cfare ishte , por kisha vazhdimisht ndjesine qe gjerat nuk ishin ne vendin e vet . Ishte nje hapesire . Duhej edhe nje tulle . Nuk duhej edhe shume , por ajo pak bente qe te mos dilnin llogarite , nuk mbyllej , nuk kompletohej . 

Per vite ne ate boshllek vendosja nje person tjeter . Nje femer . Perserisja me vete qe rrija me te sepse me kompletonte . Sepse ajo me permirsonte . Ai boshllek , ama , me kalimin e kohes me kishte krijuar nje vartesi . Ne ate femer permblidhja lumturine time . Ajo vartesi me fuste friken . Frike se e humbja . 

Nxiteshin keshtu dinamika te pakenaqesise , qe ndryshonin sjelljen time ose te personit tjeter , dhe perfundonim duke mos jetuar jeten tone . Historia jone ndalonte dhe drejtonte fatet tona . Edhe ate qe i  pershtatej . 


Ai kuptim i paplotesise ishte si vrima ne stomak qe te vjen kur ke uri . Dhe dihet qe kur ke uri ha cfare te gjesh . Edhe nese nuk eshte pjata jote e preferuar . Por nga ana tjeter , objektivi nuk eshte te shijosh apo te mahnitesh zemren , por te mbushesh stomakun . Te mbyllesh vrimen .

Me kujtohet , pershembull , kur u lidha me Moniken . Isha i bindur qe ndjenja qe provoja ishte nje gje serioze . Megjithese e dija ne brendesi qe nuk ishte shpirti im binjak , adhuroja te rrija me te . 

Ndjeja nje gje te forte perbrenda . 

E verteta e vertete , ishte se me pelqente te rrija me te , por me pelqente akoma me shume ideja qe te mos jem me vetem . E dija qe nuk ishte ajo , por desha te rrija me te. Monika ishte pjesa e forte e çiftit dhe kjo e lejonte edhe te bente ate qe donte. Dhe jo gjithmone ajo qe donte ishte e drejte apo e kendshme .

 Per mua , edhe pse nuk me shkonte mire , me shkonte mire .
 Per sa kohe alternativa tjeter ishte ajo ndjesi zbrazetie . Prandaj me mire keshtu . Me mire me Moniken trape se sa pa Moniken . 

Si atehere kur e pyesja nese donte te ndalonte te flinte nga une dhe ajo me thoshte te mos shpikja arsye trashanike . Me e perdorura ishte qe nuk mundej sepse kishte lente dhe i digjnin syte . E dija se do kishte qene me mire per mua ta lija , por nuk ja dilja .

Nuk desha femren e duhur per mua , desha ate . 

Nje mbremje i thashe edhe qe nese me donte vertete, duhej te me linte, sepse une nuk do ja kisha dale kurre . Ajo pranoi dhe ne ditet qe pasuan nuk me telenoi me . Isha keq . Me mungonte . Atehere e mora ne telefon une , dhe e quajta edhe trape se kishte pranuar menjehere propozimin tim pa bere as rezistencen me te vogel .

 Shpresoja qe ne ato dite ajo ta thyente premtimin dhe te me thoshte :’’Me fal , Çesk , e di qe nuk duhet te te marr , por nuk ja dal dot , eshte me e forte se une . E kuptova ne keto dite sa e lidhur jam ndaj teje dhe me mungon , me mungon per vdekje” . Kurse ne fakt asgje . 

Me te vuaja , pa te gjithashtu . 

Isha ne kurth . Duke mos e takuar , nder te tjera , jo vetem qe nuk isha me mire , por arrija sa ta idealizoja dhe perfundoja duke e deshiruar akoma me shume . 
Atehere i thosha vetes :’’Ne vend te asgjeje , me mire ne vend’’ . Domethene merrja ate qe mund te me jepte dhe kerkoja te kenaqesha .
Nese do me kishte dashur nuk do ja kisha lejuar .


Problemi ishte gjithmone ai . Zgjidhja ishte te arrija tek e vjella . Te vazhdoja deri sa te me vinte per te vjelle jo aq shume nga ajo se sa nga poshterimi dhe mungesa e respektit per veten . Isha ne veshtirsi .

 Dhe kam qene per shume kohe . Isha aq konfuz dhe e dhe e shihje ate aq shume me te forte se une sa , kur duhej te merrja vendime , pyesja veten cfare do te kishte bere ajo ne vendin tim . Merrja vendimet e jetes time nepermjet personalitetit te saj apo te idese qe kisha krijuar per te .
 Me raste madje flisja duke perdorur fraza te saj per te pare si reagonin njerezit e tjere . Per te pare nese ja dilja per t’i bindur siç ajo kishte bere me mua . Ne realitet , kerkoja vetem te bindja veten .  

Flisja per t’u qartesuar ndaj vetes time . 


Jeta jone seksuale ishte e rrenuar . Me te kisha ankthin e famshem te performances . Mbi te gjitha sepse ne ate periudhe ndjehesha totalisht pergjegjes i orgazmave femerore . Nese nje femer nuk e arrinte , ndjehesha nje deshtak dhe mbaja turinjte varur .

Ajo tentative me Moniken per t’i shpetuar vetmise me beri ne fund mazokist . 


Por me femrat nuk kam kuptuar asnjehere shume . Mesoja nje gje me njeren , e aplikoja me ate me pas , por nuk funksiononte me . Me nje femer beja dashuri ngadale dhe ajo me thoshte ta beja me shpejt. Kur me vajzen pas saj shkoja shpejt , ajo me kerkonte te ngadalsoja… Nje here kam qene ne krevat me njeren qe me lutej : « Me thuaj qe jam nje kurve , me thuaj qe jam nje kurve … ». Dhe une « Po jo moj , he dhe ti , pse … ». Me vinte keq . Meqenese insistonte , fillova t’ja them.

« Ku.rve , je pak ku.rve…pak… »

Dhe asaj i shijonte e çmendej . 


Heres tjeter dola me nje vajze qe me pelqente , dhe meqe kisha pare qe sharjet funksiononin , kur benim dashuri i thashe : « Ku.rve ». Ajo me pa dhe me ndaloi : « Kurve thuaji motres tate dhe nese ma perserit prape , iki menjehere ».

Keshtu pra , meson nje gje , por vlen vetem per personin qe e ke mesuar .
 Femrat jane te gjitha te ndryshme .

----------


## daniel00

*7 Mbase origjina*

A eshte e mundur qe ne apartamentin e pallatit tim ka gjithmone punime per te bere ? Duket sikur ekziston nje DJ i muratoreve qe i mikson si te ishin disqe . Eshte duke mbaruar nje apartament dhe fillon nje tjeter . Gjate javes nuk me behet shume vone sepse dal per te punuar , por te shtunen jo . Te shtunen nuk eshte e drejte . Ate here ama , do ishte dashur ti falenderoja , meqenese duhej te shkoja per te drekuar tek te mite dhe nuk do isha zgjuar kurre ne kohe .

 Mbremjen e meparshme kisha pasur nje dobesi . Pas gjithe atyre diteve duke medituar dhe menduar , me kishte ardhur deshira per te bere nje nate seksi . Seks normal . Dobesia ime po flinte akoma ne shtrat . Ishim shume te lodhur . Une per ti bere te kuptonte qe nuk duhej te flinte aty , ajo per tu ngritur e per te shkuar.


Me raste kur ftoja ndonje vajze ne shtepi dhe doja qe te qendronte per naten , i thosha qe kisha krevatin e Hirushes . Ishte martesor , por pas mesnate behej nje haur i perbashket .

Kishim tymosur , pire dhe i kishim dhene nje shfryrje te mire hormoneve . Ajo nuk ishte tamam shume e bukur , per te qene i sinqerte , por ishte e zonja . Me rrotulloi larte poshte si nje ore rere . 


E kisha takuar tek bari i mikut tim Maks . Ishte e ulur mbi banak duke folur me te , dhe duke pasur kete te njohur te perbashket , ishte e lehte per te sulmuar dhe per te vendosur pastaj qe mbremja do te duhej te kishte perfunduar ne shtepine time . Nuk me kujtohet si quhej , por . Mbase me shpetoi nga nje prej atyre mbremjeve ne te cilat me duket se kam gjetur ne banak nje vidhoses elektrik .  Ato mbremje ne te cilat me duket se e kam krahun te vidhosur pas banakut sepse qe aty nuk spostohet kurre dhe vazhdoj te porosis derisa te veteshkaterrohem .


Vajza te ciles nuk i kujtoj emrin ishte shume brilante dhe argetuese , pa  shume  fallcitete te kota ne sjellje . Per fat qe nuk ishte prej atyre kukullave prej druri qe ndonjehere , duke i perkedhelur kembet nga poshte lart , mendon se nuk e kane bere dyllin dhe ne fakt ato qe ndjen jane ashkla . 


Sidoqofte , u ngrita nga krevati , bera dushin dhe kur u ktheva ajo po mbaronte duke u veshur . Kthente jorganin mbrapsht se nuk gjente te mbathurat . E çuditshme , ishin te medha sa bluza ime ! Ne fund i gjeti . Ishin ne fund te shtratit , ndermjet çarçafit dhe dyshekut . 

Nuk folem shume me njeri tjetrin . Me tha qe ishte vone , bera nje koment mbi muratoret qe punonin edhe te shtunen dhe ajo doli duke me kujtuar se , nese doja , Maksi e kishte numrin e saj . « Mirupafshim , mirupafshim. »

Shkova nga prinderit e mi . Nuk kisha as uri . 

Mua me duket se prinderit te shtunen dhe te dielen , jane njerez te tjere . Nuk di si ta shpjegoj , por jane te ndryshem . Edhe fytyrat . Si dielli pergjate javes qe eshte i ndryshem nga dielli i se dieles apo jo ? 

Prinderit e mi ishin nje pike tjeter me te cilen duhet te perballesha . Ndersa vazhdoja rrugen time , perveç dobesive , kisha menduar madje edhe te flisja me ta . Tua paraqisja ate qe po jetoja ne ate periudhe . Ndryshimet qe po ndodhnin .

I vezhgoja : edhe pse ishin prinderit e mi me dukeshin aq te ndryshem nga une . Kushedi me çfare syri do i kisha pare ne jete nese nuk do kishin qene prinderit e mi ? Dua te them : nese nuk do te kisha lindur aty , a do i kisha zgjedhur ? 
Babai im shikonte emisionin e lajmeve dhe komentonte te gjitha lajmet pa shprese per kete bote : « Kushedi ku do perfundojme ? » . Mamaja ime ishte fjalepake . 


Puna ime ishte aq larg nga ajo qe kishin bere ata sa sigurisht nuk mundja te flisja per te ne shtepi . Nuk mund te kerkoja keshilla kur isha ne veshtirsi . Cfare dinin ato per  leasing ? Mamaja shtepiake , babai punonjes i komunes . 

E vetmja keshille qe me jepte babai im ishte qe ti vija menjane parate e jo ti shpenzoja ne budalleqe . 

Ose fliste me thenie popullore . Per çdo situate kishte nje proverb . 

Cfare do te bejme me pas , baba ? 

« Mos ta fashojme koken pa e thyer akoma . »

« Do te kercejme muziken qe luajne . »

Baba , do e bej neser se sot jam i lodhur .

« Mos e shty per neser ate qe mund ta besh sot . »

« Me pare detyra , pastaj argetimi . »

Sa keq baba , bie shi . 

« Shiu i ben mire fshatit . »

Po ça me plasi mua , une besoj ne qytet e marrte dreqi !


Babai im . Ndonjehere , duke menduar per te , me vinte ne mendje kur e kam pare te qante diten e vdekjes se gjyshes . Duke menduar per te , kuptoja se sa shume ngurtesia dhe rrespekti i tij per rregullat i kishin dhene akoma me teper trishtim te mbytur dhe te heshtur ne vend te gezimit . Gezim te vertete . Shpesh , pamundesia e tij per te qene i lumtur kishte kushtezuar lumturine time .


E shikoja dhe me vinte ne mendje kur i vogel vrapoja ne banje , duke e degjuar te perplaste briskun ne lavaman . Sa shume e kisha zili . Sa shume do kisha dashur qe edhe une te kisha menjehere mjeker . Sa do kisha dashur te jem si ai . Dhe si zhgenjehesh me pas , duke u rritur , kur zbulon se heroi yt eshte nje njeri normal . Perkundrazi , here here pak i pafat . Per sa shume gjera nuk kisha arritur kurre ti flas .

 Pershembull , per faktin qe ai nuk me telefononte kurre . Me merrte gjithmone mamaja ime dhe me thoshte qe ai me pershendeste . « Te pershendet babi ».
Dhe nese , duke marre une , pergjigjej ai , me kalonte menjehere mamane . Dhe une , ne fakt , mbase do kisha dashur te flas me pare me te , te shkembeja ca fjale .
Po sa e veshtire ishte te flisje me te . Me babain tim . Ndodhte edhe qe , perpara se te me kalonte mamane , ja niste duke me kujtuar skadencat e takses se makines , te siguracionit ose te ndonje gjeje te kote per te evituar ndonje bisede tjeter .

 Do kisha dashur ti ulerisja se sa here ne jete kisha bere gjera i shtyre vetem nga deshira per ta bere krenar dhe te kenaqur nga une . Biri i tij . Sa here kisha kerkuar vemendjen e tij , dashurine e tij , nje fjale te thjeshte , ose edhe vetem nje perkedhelje te padukshme . Por ne fund , pa asnje nga keto gjera , me ngelnin zenkat si moment i vetem takimi . Moment i vetem shkembimi . Moment i vetem vemendjeje . 

Ishte vetem kur beja deme qe dukej se kujtohej per mua . Vetem atehere kujtohej dhe e rimerrte rolin e tij te babait . Edhe nese debatohej , edhe nese kishte nje denim , ne fund per mua ishte me mire se sa te mos isha i perfillur . Nuk kisha me siguribabain e vitit, por te pakten ne ato situata kisha nje baba .

E gjithesesi une , te gjitha ato te bertitura dhe ato ulerima , i fusja ne transformatorin tim cerebral dhe shnderroheshin ne fraza si : E ben per te miren time , sepse me do mua . 


Kohet e fundit , kur kthehesha ne shtepi , veshtroja prinderit e mi fshehtas , veshtroja kohen qe mbeshtetej mbi ta , qe i perkedhelte dhe i ndryshonte sa vjen e me shpejt . Pa me pare , vidhja me shikim imazhet e tyre . Vidhja detaje e vogla . Vetullat , kerrusjet e qafes , profilin e hundes , gojen , kyçet , duart . Duart ishin vjedhjet e mia te preferuara . Veshtroja ato njolleza te vogla , ato pika te kafta  qe mbinin ne duart e nenes time .

 Nje gje tjeter qe beja dhe qe bej gjithmone kur shkoj tek te mite eshte te shkoj ne banjo dhe te peshohem . Peshorja e tyre eshte gjithmone mbrapa gati dy kile , e megjithese e di , me pelqen te lexoj shtatedhjete ne vend te shtatedhjete e dy . Ndihem me i dobet . Po kjo ska te beje me ate qe po them . 


U mallengjeva , disa muaj me pare , kur u mesova prinderve te mi si te perdorin telefonin . Mu desh ti shpjegoja si ndizet , si futet numri PIN , si vendosen apo kerkohen numrat ne memorie , si dergohet thirrja , por mbi te gjitha si mbyllet . Mu desh edhe ti thoja qe nuk eshte e nevojshme te ulerasesh dhe qe per mesazhet ishte me mire ta linim fare , se nese vazhdonim ashtu me ate ritem , do ishte dashur nje dite e tere . 

Por ishte mallengjyese te shihje si e kapnin telefonin . Brez tjeter . Nuk e kane gishtin e madh per gjithçka si ne . Ata kane pasur nje jete per gjithçka .


I shikoja dhe kuptoja qe mbase nuk kisha pasur nje raport vertete intim as me ata . Edhe me ta me raste ndjeja nje distance te lehte . Nje mungese kontakti . Duhej te kisha folur me shume . Kurse une , kur jetoja aty , pas darke shkoja ne dhomen time per te pare televizor . Televizor , ta marrte dreqi ! 

Ne fillim , kur isha i vogel , fale televizorit rrinim me shume bashke . Mbaronim te ngrenen dhe me pas viheshim te gjithe perpara televizorit , prinder, femije , gjysher . Me mbahet mend mire . Sidomos me mbahet mend qe kur rastisnin skena ne te cilat dikush puthej apo bente dashuri , une turperohesha shume .  Perpara tyre isha ne siklet . Nje here madje thashe : « Kthehuni ». Duke ja hequr masken keshtu pergjithmone turpit tim qe kisha . Bezdisjes time . 


Me pas ama televizori na ndau . Nje mije kanale , nje mije mundesi zgjedhjeje , nje mije shije te ndryshme . Pas hereve te para qe diskutohej :Dua te shoh kete , dua te shoh ate, jo emision lajmesh , jo filma vizatimor, erdhi nje televizor tjeter qe perfundoi ne dhomen e prinderve . Vitin qe vijoi gjyshja ime me pensionin e saj bleu nje aparat te vogel per ta mbajtur ne dhome per ne te dy . I treti . Keshtu , pas darke mund te asistohej ne ikjen e pergjithshme . Secili ne nje dhome me vete . Secili perpara programit te vet te preferuar . Kohet kishin ndryshuar shume shpejt edhe per te arritur ti kuptoje . Keshtu , ne vend qe te gjenim nje pike takimi , kishim gjetur nje ikje te perbashket . 


Me kujtohet qe televizori qe kishte blere gjyshja ime kishte antenen qe i nxirrej si ato te radiove . Plus nje ne forme rrethi . Prandaj , here pas here , per te pare mire nje kanal , ishte e nevojshme te gjeje pozicionin e duhur . Levizja pak tavolinen e televizorit perpara dhe mbrapa , pastaj rrotulloja antenen .

 Ndonjehere , nese qendroja afer televizorit , dukej , pastaj spostohesha dhe shihej prape keq . Do me duhej te qendroja ne kembe i ngjitur pas televizorit ne vend qe te isha ne shtrat , atehere kerkoja zgjidhje alternative . Varja çorapet apo bluzen ne antene . Pas pak kohesh , me gjyshen kisha shpikur marifete aq te nderlikuara sa shpesh shkollat organizonin ekskursioni per ti pare . Ske çe do fabriken e qumeshtit . Ske çe do gjykaten . Te gjithe te shohim : Marifete te pabesueshme antenash . 


Keshtu, duke qendruar secili perpara televizorit te vet , u zhduken edhe frazat e llojitje i bukur por jo i tejdukshem qe zakonisht i thuhej atij qe vendosej pa e pasur mendjen para tv.

Nje gje qe nuk kam kuptuar kurre nga gjyshja ime eshte qe ndonjehere e zinte gjumi para televizorit dhe nese i thosha : « Gjyshe, po fle ? » ajo pergjigjej : « Jo ! Mbylla vetem pak syte ».

Ja , nuk e kam kuptuar asnjehere pse nuk donte ta pranonte qe ishte duke fjetur . Dukej sikur i vinte turp . Eh ! 

Nje gje tjeter qe i bente prinderit e mi marsian ne syte e mi , ishte dashuria e tyre . Dashuria e tyre qe zgjaste . Dhe per mua shpesh ishte destabilizuese . Une qe kisha pasur madje lidhje qe kane zgjatur nje kuti te tere prezervativash . Dymbedhjeteshe , jo njezet e katershe . Nje here shkova ne shtepine e nje vajze . Me pare ndalova per te blere prezervative . Kur mbaruam , i lashe aty duke i thene qe ishte e kote qe ti merrja me vete çdo here . Dhe per te qene i sigurte qe nuk do ti kishte perdorur me te tjere , u kam vene numra me nje stilolaps te zi . Sigurisht beja shaka . 


Do kete qene nje koinçidence , por pasi perdora te fundit nuk u pame me . Kushedi se , kur i thashe qe nuk desha te investoja me ne ate histori , ajo ka menduar : « Investoje ? » Ne kuptimin te bleje nje kuti te re ?. Eh . Kishte zgjatur shume pak historia per te kuptuar çfare mund te kishte menduar . Mire qe quheshin Durex.


Lidhja e dashurise ndermjet te mive zgjaste tridhjete vjet . Megjithese here here kishin diskutime te vogla , ishin te pandashem . Ngaterresa me e zakonshme qe kur kisha lindur ishte ajo mbi sasine e ushqimit ne pjaten e babait time . Ai i thoshte mjaft dhe ajo i hidhte akoma edhe nje luge . Nuk ndryshonte gje por mjaftonte qe te niste diskutimi . « Te thashe mjaft.Pse me hedh akoma ? »

 « Hajt , se keshtu e mbaron , do me besh te le tiganin aty per nje luge ?

Kur mendoj per keto zenie , kisha simpati . Akoma me shume , duke pare qe mendimi im kishte rendesine e vet , levizte gjilperen e peshores . Me fjale te tjera , me shikonin dhe kerkonin nje miratim . Dhe une ndjehesha pergjegjes qe te merrja ne mbrojtje njerin nga te dy . Se sidoqofte nuk jane situata qe kane nje pergjigje te lehte .

« He pra , mama , tha mjaft. Pse duhet ti japesh akoma ? »

« He pra , baba , per nje luge mos e bej qe ta hedhi poshte »

Ndershmerisht tingellojne te dyja me llogjike . 

Mamaja ime gatuante , shtronte tavolinen , dhe kur kishim mbaruar , i bente kafen babait tim . 
I hidhte edhe sheqerin , e perziente dhe , perpara se tja jepte filxhanin , e provonte per te pare nese ishte e mire . Gati mund te thuhet qe ka qene , ashtu siç eshte edhe sot , e devotshme ndaj burrit . Askush ne shtepine time nuk ka degjuar kurre te flitet per maskilizem apo per shfrytezim . Nuk duket e vertete kur e thua , por mamaja ime eshte e lumtur te beje gjithe ate perkujdesje . Babai im mendonte per gjera te tjera , dhe keto role , keto detyra te ndara kane funksionuar .


Pa shtuar pastaj qe mamaja ime u martua e virgjer dhe babai im ishte i vetmi mashkull i jetes se saj . Shko e gjej nje te virgjer njezet e tete vjeçe tani . Ka mundesi qe jep shfaqje ne cirk ose ne universitet ne ndonje provez eksperimentale . 

Prinderit e mi ne moshen time kishin pasur tashme dy femije . Jetes nuk i kerkonin asgje me shume se sa ajo e kishin . Nuk eshte se ishin njerez veçanerisht euforik  , por si perfundim ishin mire .

Une nuk do tja kisha dale . Me ndodhte qe , kur shkoja tek ata per te ngrene te dielen mbase beja fjale per gjera te kota . Me pas , ndersa hypja ne makine per tu kthyer ne shtepi , ndjehesha nje budalla qe e kisha harxhuar kohen time me ata duke u grindur . Sidomos me babain tim . 

Nuk e kisha pyetur kurre babain tim nese ishte i lumtur dhe as mamane time . Nuk i kisha pyetur kurre nese ajo qe kishin ishte ekzaktesisht ajo qe prisnin . Nese endrrat e tyre te rinise ishin realizuar , nese kishin ndaluar ndonjehere se enderruari . Nese , po te kishin mundesi te ktheheshin mbrapa , a do ishin martuar prape . 
Nese une i kisha bere ndonjehere vertete te lumtur ose nese i kisha zhgenjyer per ndonje gje . 

Une , prinderit e mi , vertete , vertete nuk i njihja .

----------


## daniel00

*8 Stika per te njohur veten*

Isha duke e njohur veten . Ne realitet , dija akoma pak per veten . Kur thosha « une » ne ate periudhe , e kisha te veshtire te kuptoja per cilin’’une’’ isha duke folur . Mund te kisha varur ne qafe tabelen’’ Ketu ka punime’’. Nese do te me kishin pyetur :’’ Me flit per veten’’ , do te kisha bere skene memece .

Ngadal ngadale , ama , vazhdoja rrugetimin tim . Rindertimin tim . Ndonjehere edhe duke u nisur nga gjerat e vogla . Edhe nga ato qe nuk kishin rendesi te madhe. Gjera praktike . Gjera qe i quaja te bitisura .

 Pershembull , i vogel nuk me kishte pelqyer kurre akullorja me stika . Me pelqennte me shije kremi , puthje , lajthi , luleshtrydhe , limon , straçatel , madje edhe shija e pufave , por stika fare . E urreja . Ndersa tani , akullorja me stika me pelqen shume . E marr gati gjithmone . 

Kisha ndryshuar . Per vite e kisha njohur veten qe e urreja shijen me stika , aq sa nese dikush pyeste per mua per te qene i sigurte se e kishte kuptuar kush isha , pyeste : « Kush ? Ai qe urren akulloren me stika ? ». 
 Me pas , i rritur , nje dite rastesisht zbulova qe me pelqente . Keshtu ndodhi per birren , veren , sallaten dhe mishin e thate . 

Nje mbremje isha per darke te nje mik dhe mamaja e tij me vuri ne pjate edhe mish te thate. Une nuk kisha kurajon t’i thosha qe nuk me pelqente dhe keshtu e hengra . Duke e provuar zbulova qe ishte i mire . Dhe sinqerisht kjo me tronditi pak .Ashtu si me stikat , po humbja nje bindje . Ta marre dreqi , nuk mund te isha me ai qe urrente stikat . Nepermjet stikave paksa e njihja veten . Por tani . Tani qe kisha zbuluar qe me pelqenin , si mund te dilja nga masa , si mund te isha i dallueshem ? Ne çfare gjeje identifikohesha ? Si do ta kisha zevendesuar piken e referimit qe kisha humbur ? 


Nuk me ka pelqyer kurre te ndryshoja shume . Besoj gjithmone prej asaj thenies . « Kush le rrugen e vjeter per te rene e di çfare le por nuk di çfare gjen » thote i urti . Po ashtu edhe une . 

Ne fakt kisha te njejten sjellje edhe me difektet e mia . I quaja keshtu por nuk beja asgje per t’i humbur , per te ndryshuar . Ja perseri problemi i ndarjes . Une e njihja veten ne difektet e mia . Ishin megjithate si copa te nje mozaiku qe perbenin personin tim . Isha madje i lidhur sentimentalisht me to . 
Perkundrazi , per ta thene komplet , kisha rene tamam ne dashuri me to . 

Mbase edhe ngaqe difektet ishin shpesh mbrojtjet e mia . 

« Une jam keshtu , nuk mund te bej asgje. »

Sa here i kam thene ato fjale . Te perkthyera ishin :’’Nese te pershtatem keshtu, mire . Ndryshe mirupafshim’’.

Interesi per personin tjeter ishte vertete i ulet . Asnje mundesi negociate , por vetem perplasje .

Me nje fraze te tille diskutimi ishte i mbyllur qe ne nisje .

Po , isha ai qe bezdiste te tjeret , por isha vetja , e ne fund me pelqente keshtu . Kush do isha bere pa difektet e mia . Mbase nje i çfaredoshem . Kurse keshtu une isha acaruesi . Gjithmone me mire se askushi. Gjithmone me mire se indiferenti . Pa lene menjane faktin se te acaroja te tjeret ,mua nganjehere me pelqente vertete . 

Te jesh pak bezdises , nazeli si nje femije . Ne fakt , ndodhte qe , duke u folur per difektet e mia njerezve te tjere , me paraqitej mbi fytyre nje çehre vetekenaqsie . 

« Une jam nje acarues, ma thone te tere. »

« Jam kokeforte , e di. »

« Nganjehere jam i padurueshem. »

« E di nuk kam nje karakter te lehte. »

Te gjitha fraza qe pikerisht shprehja me nje qendrim paksa te vetekenaqur . Gati krenar . 

Projekti im i ri per te njohur veten , keto zbulimet e mia mbi stikat , mishin e thate , etj , me bene te pyes veten : sa gjera nuk njoh nga vetja ? Sa informacione te gabuara , bindje te pasakta , ndryshime te panjohura ? 

Dua te them : nese zbulova qe me pelqente mishi i thate , kushedi pastaj sa gjera te rendesishme nuk di per veten . 

Per shembull , nje gje tjeter qe nuk me kishte pelqyer kurre ishte keku i bajameve . Ai qe gjendet per Krishtlindje dhe per Karnavale . Ka ne te gjitha format , edhe ne forme panineje me sallam , forme geshtenje , molle , dardhe etj . Keku i bajameve gjithmone ma ka shpifur . Per te njohur veten atehere vendosa te shkoj ne nje dyqan qe e shet gjate gjithe vitit , dhe bleva nje cope keku bajamesh ne forme bananeje . E hengra dhe zbulova nje gje sensacionale . Keku i bajameve ma shpifte ! E peshtyva ne amballazh . Pf ! Ka gjera ne jete qe nuk ndryshojne kurre .


 Kur zbuloja gjera te reja mbi veten , me vinte te mendoja qe duhet te kisha lajmeruar te gjithe miqte e mi . T’i lajmeroja per kete ndryshim timin . 

‘’Ckemi , si ja çon ? Degjo , desha te te them qe me pelqen mishi i thate… Cfare ? Jo nuk kam tymosur gje .’’


 Mbase jo tamam ne kete menyre , por kisha pershtypjen qe duhej te kisha perditesuar idene qe kishin miqte e mi per mua . 

Si ate heren kur Valerio me kishte thene qe ishte bere vegjetarian.

« Vegjetarian ? Po je çmendur… Perse ? 

« Epo… Nuk dua me te ha kufoma . »

« Po mire, e besoj provo mos t’i quash kufoma , quaji sallam , pançet , fileto… dreq , kufoma ta shpif. »

« Ne fakt une jam i tille , e pastaj mishi te ben agresiv. Mendo pak vuajtjen e kafsheve . Si mundesh te mos kuptosh ? Duhet te behesh edhe ti i tille … »

 « Nese mishi te ben agresiv, te falenderojme Zotin qe Hitleri ishte vegjetarian , dhe pastaj per çeshtjen e vuajtjes une tashme nuk i ha kerpudhat . »

« Po çfare dreqin hyjne kerpudhat ? »

« Epo per te mos lene puffet pa shtepi ! »

« Po ik pirdhu ti megjithe puffet ! »

« Sigurisht… do te doja te te shihja ty nese do te thonin qe shtepia jote eshte ne mes te pilafit . Si ja ben qe nuk kupton ? »

Kishin kaluar disa muaj nga dita qe kisha shkuar per te marre analizat te Xhovani dhe ai projekti im i ri i jetes , me zinte shume kohe . Kerkimi i lumturise .

Te njoh veten , te kuptohem , te degjohem . Isha izoluar praktikisht nga bota . Por e gjithe kjo nuk kishte sjelle suksese te medha . Nuk eshte se mund te thosha qe jam i lumtur apo i qete . Perkundrazi , shpesh isha me ne ankth dhe i acaruar se me pare . Isha perhere e me konfuz . Kisha mesuar nje gje te rendesishme dhe ishte qe vazhdoja te kisha frikerat e mia , por nuk kisha me frike nga te pasurit frike . Sepse ishte ajo qe me kishte bllokuar gjithmone , frika e te pasurit frike . Shume here frikerat ishin edhe shenje e kujdesit . Ishin gati urtesi . Me detyronin te isha i vemendshem . 

 Desha te kuptoj nese mund te isha mire . Nese mund te lirohesha nga ankthet e mia . Desha te dija ku do te perfundoja nese do te kisha vazhduar ate rruge . Desha te kuptoja nese ishte e mundur te ndertoja nje alternative ndaj atij realiteti qe tashme prej shume kohesh nuk me bente te isha i lumtur . 

Prape se prape , çfare kisha per te humbur ? 
Sa me shumte kalonte koha , aq me shume mesoja mbi veten . Por mbi te gjitha mesoja ta doja veten .


Po pelqehesha me veten time . Dhe kjo ndjenje e re ndaj vetes me shtynte edhe te beja gjera jashtezakonisht te marra . Tamam si atehere kur shkon verdalle duke bere budalleqe me shoqerine . Isha duke jetuar nje adoleshence te re . Do te kisha shkuar qetesisht me vetveten per t’i rene dyerve dhe zileve e pastaj do kisha ikur me vrap . Sepse ishte ajo , ndjenja e re : deshira per te bere shaka e per te luajtur me veten . 


 Nje mbremje u vendosa para pasqyres dhe u shikova per pak . Pastaj duke perdorur te gjithe muskujt e fytyres , bera nje seri ngerdheshjesh dhe shprehjesh . Fytyra te çuditshme : i mire , i keq , i trishtuar , i lumtur . Pastaj e pashe veten drejt e ne sy . Dhe ne nje moment i thashe : « Te dua fort ».

Dreq… plasa nga te qeshurat si nje teveqel . Dhe ne fakt i thashe vetes menjehere : « Po ik ore pirdhu ! ». 
Me pas e riprovova dhe arrita te them qe e doja veten . « TE DUA , DREQ ! TE DUA , TE DUA , TE DUA ! DHE QE TANI E TUTJE DO KUJDESEM UNE , MOS U MERAKOS ! »

Duke i shqiptuar me ze te larte keto fjale , me erdhi per te qeshur , sepse gjeja e çuditshme eshte se per nje moment provova pak turp . Sikur te isha duke ja thene nje personi tjeter . Sikur te isha ne nje takim te pare me dike . Shikohesha dhe pastaj e ulja pak shikimin , i zene ngushte , i turperuar . E gjithesesi isha une . 

Cfare emocioni te kesh turp nga vetja . Sa e çuditshme . 
Ne fund , ama , me dukej vetja i kendshem . Me dukej vetja simpatik sepse une , atij aty ne pasqyre , ja dija se cfare kishte kaluar ne jete . Vuajtje , dhimbje , te qara , heshtje , gezime , te qeshura . Edhe pse nuk isha perfekt , nuk mundesha mos ta doja , ne fund te fundit . 

 ‘’Cfare te eshte dashur te durosh ndonjehere…’’

Sigurisht nuk i kam thene asgje askujt , sepse do te me kishte quajtur egoist , narçiz dhe egocentrik . Pa munguar , edhe i çmendur . 

Mbase edhe do te kishin pasur te drejte , por une po argetohesha . Shume me teper se sa te dilja per darke me miqte . Shoqeria e vetes me pelqente . Udhetimi ne zbulim te vetvetes ishte bere nje loje argetuese . Te takohesha me unin per here te pare . Degjoja çfare thosha dhe flisja . Sa me shume luaja brenda meje , aq me shume kisha pershtypjen se ajo loje ishte e pafund . Ndihesha i pafund . Nje pus pa fund . Nje univers . 


Ky mik i gjendur nuk me linte asnjehere te ndihesha vetem . Perkundrazi , me bente te ndihesha pjese e diçkaje me te madhe . Vetmia kishte marre nje kuptim te ndryshem . Nuk me frikesonte me . Dhe te mos pasurit frike te vetmise i kishte dhene nje zhvillim deçiziv jetes time . Nje zhvillim qe me pelqente . 

Ishte sikur flaka e asaj shprese te re te kishte ndezur nje kandil te madh ne flaken e te cilit rishihja jeten time . Pata frike biles edhe se mos isha nje hap nga paranoja . Ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales . Ndersa  , ishte tamam ne ate periudhe qe ndodhi mrekullia . 

Ne fakt , per here te pare , isha duke e kuptuar distancen qe te tjeret kishin krijuar ndermjet meje dhe vetes time siç ishte ne te vertete .

 Qartesisht me bashkepunimin tim . Dhe ishte ne ate distance , ne ate territor qe lindin ankthet e mia . 

Ne ato dite u takova me veten . Ndjeja si nje ze brenda qe me fliste . Me fliste kur une rrija pa folur . Ne qetesi . Cfare emocioni provova kur e degjova per here te pare ate lidhje . Ne fund qava . Ishte shume kohe qe nuk e beja . Edhe nese mundohesha e sforcohesha , nuk ja arrija . Lotet nuk e njihnin prej shume kohesh formen e faqeve te mia , vijen e fytyres time , driten e jashtme . Te heshtur nga natyra , te ardhur ne sy zakonisht binin mbrapsht deri ne fund te zemres , e cila me veshtirsi plluskonte .  Isha ribashkuar me gezimin tim , me ne fund . 

Ai zbulim , ajo mrekulli kishte ndryshuar krejtesisht dimensionin tim . Nga takimi me vetveten per here te pare kisha kuptuar nga vinin te gjitha ato pyetje qe me sulmonin neteve , ankthet , frikerat . 

Une , uni i vertete ishte si i mbyllur ne nje arkivol . Ja pse me dukej sikur mbytesha . Ja pse do te kisha dashur ta shkulja lekuren nga vetja . Sepse isha i lidhur , i bllokuar , i futur ne kafaz brenda vetes . Ashtu si ne ato filmat ne te cilet ne koken e robotit eshte nje njeri i vogel qe e drejton . 

Ai ze brenda meje , qe isha une , donte te degjohej dhe donte qe deshirat e veta dhe nevojat te ishin plotesuar . Donte qe ta dashuronin . Donte thjesht te jetonte . 

Nuk isha duke jetuar vertete jeten time . Qe ishte ne fund te fundit arsyeja pse isha lindur , pse isha edhe une ne kete planet .


Ideja e gabuar qe kisha per veten , perkundrazi , me shtynte automatikisht t’i pergjigjesha deshirave dhe kerkesave qe ne te vertete nuk ishin te miat . Dhe ndaj brenda ndjeja ankimet e nje te urituri . Kisha arritur ne piken qe shprehja kush isha me ate qe konsumoja dhe bleja . Kepucet e mia , makina ime , pushimet e mia , lokalet qe frekuentoja , celulari qe zgjidhja , mobilimi i shtepise . Gjithçka behej une . Gjithçka me percaktonte . Gjithçka me cilesonte . Ato gjera thoshin kush isha .

Ndiqja ate qe besoja se desha dhe jo ate qe kisha vertete nevoje . Keshtu , u gjenda te kisha gati gjithçka perveç asaj qe me duhej per te qene mire .

Per vite kisha jetuar sipas asaj qe nuk isha . Keshtu u gjenda i mbuluar nga nja shtrese fallsiteti . Nga te dhena te gabuara . Por me ate deklarate dashurie kisha mesuar qe nuk mund te beja pa vetveten nese doja te takoja te tjeret . Te takoja jeten . Kisha kuptuar se te heqesh dore nga vetja , mos ta duash eshte si te gabosh duke mberthyer kopsen e pare te kemishes . Te gjitha te tjerat pastaj jane te gabuara si pasoje . Te duash veten eshte e vetmja siguri per te arritur t’i duash vertete te tjeret .
Dhe une nuk desha te rrija vetem .

Ai dimension i ri , ai kendveshtrim i ri , ai zbulim i nje personi ndryshe brenda meje , me beri te ndryshoj idete mbi te gjithe . Sepse nese e kisha gjetur ne mua , nese ishte , atehere ishte edhe tek te tjeret .


Ama nese para pasqyres do i kisha thene vetes :’’ Une , atij aty, ja di se çfare ka hequr’’ , kete nuk mund ta thoja akoma per te tjeret . Por nese do kisha shkuar ne thellesi edhe me ta , do te kisha gjetur qenie njerezore . Sepse te gjithe e kishin ate person brenda vetes . Dhe te gjithe , kush me shume e kush me pak , e mbanin ne kafaz .

 Fillova te flas me njerezit duke ju drejtuar para se gjithash personit qe mbanin brenda. Nje rrugetim i çmendur . Loja behej sa vjen e me teper terheqese , me perfshirese . Me e mire se drogat .
 Dhe , megjithese isha duke u çmendur , isha duke u defryer aq shume .
Por si mundja te takoja dike dhe ta njihja vertete nese nuk dija as kush isha une ? Si mund t’i jepesha nje personi tjeter nese nuk dija asgje mbi veten ? Do te ishte sikur te dhuroja nje liber qe nuk e kisha lexuar . Cfare kuptimi ka ? 

Per vite kisha vene nje kembe mbi ate qe isha dhe nje kembe mbi ate qe mendoja se isha . Kishte qene sikur te vija nje kembe ne varke dhe nje ne skele . Meqenese varka tashme ishte ne nisje , nese nuk doja te perfundoja ne uje duhej te vendosja nese do rrija ne skele apo te nisesha per te zbuluar te verteten . Por tashme nuk isha me i lire per te zgjedhur . Mundja vetem te vazhdoja .

----------


## daniel00

*9 Mire  qe e kuptova .*

Nje dite , kur isha ulur ne metro , bera nje xhiro . Mbaja koken ulur dhe vezhgoja kepucet e atyre qe hypnin dhe qe zbrisnin . Kerkoja te kuptoja çfare njerezish mund te ishin ata qe i kishin veshur .

Nje mike nje here me kishte thene se nga kepucet dhe nga ora mund te kuptohet nje njeri . Cfare trishtimi . Kur metroja ndaloi , hypen kater putra qeni dhe dy çizme pak te vjetra . Personi qe i vishte u ul afer meje . 
 Qeni u shtri keshtu munda ta shoh çfare rrace ishte . Dukej nje nje nga ata qe terhiqnin slita , por ishte pak i çuditshem . Ka mundesi nje kryqezim rrace . I dale paksa keq . Ne fakt me shume se sa Haski ishte nje Hask-shemtire . 
Por ishte i dashur 

 I zoti i vet kishte uokmenin me tere volumin. Degjohej muzika qe dilte nga kufjet . Kerkova te degjoj cfare kenge ishte . Me siguri rrok . Por nuk kuptoja nese ishte nje pjese e re apo e vjeter . Do kisha dashur ta pyesja , por e lashe fare .

Me pas e gjeta . Ishte kenga Magic Bus i grupit Who. Duhet te ishte nje nostalgjik . Cizme te vjetra dhe disk i 1968 .
Per kengen s’kisha gje kunder,perkundrazi… por ato çizme kishin vertete nevoje per nje kohe pushim .

 Por e kuptoja rrokmenin . Edhe une kisha gjerat e mia prej te cilave nuk desha te ndahem . Nje bluze sportive blu me kapuç qe e vishja prej dhjete vjetesh . Ca bluza per vere , dhe nje kapuç leshi qe te gjithe me thoshin qe ishte shume i shemtuar por une e pelqeja . Kisha dollapin plot me rroba , por si perfundim perdorja gjithmone dy gjera te njejta . Nuk desha dhe nuk arrija te ndryshoja . E kam thene tashme . Nese vertete do me duhej te ndryshoja ndonje gje , atehere desha te ndryshoja boten . 

Modesti i zakonshem . Por eshte e vertete . Ka qene nje periudhe rreth te njezetave kur , edhe nese nuk arrija te nderroja nje bluze apo nje pale kepuce , do kisha dashur te ndryshoj boten . Isha i zoteruar nga nje kuptim i drejtesise qe me shkaterronte shpirtin . E ndjeja qe desha te isha i ndryshem nga ata aty . Ata aty qe nuk do dija as t’ju shpjegoja kush ishin . E ndjeja se nuk desha te ulesha ne marreveshje me boten . Me imperfeksionin . Sikur une nuk beja pjese ne te . 

Kisha marre nje fraze te Siranos si pike referimi :’’ Jo ndaj leshimeve , i lire ne mendim dhe ne sjellje’’.

Ky gjykim kaq i ngurte me krijonte edhe shqetesime te thella . E dija cfare me dukej e padrejte , por nuk dija nga t’ja nisja per ndryshimin . Nuk kisha nje alternative praktike dhe te vlefshme , as aftesine per nje te alternative besoj , dhe kjo me krijonte pakenaqesi . Nuk arrija ta shprehja ate ndjenje time qe e quaja ne fakt shume te thjeshte per t’u kuptuar . Por nuk do te kisha qene kurre i zoti per ta shkruar mbi nje flete . Nuk e di si t’a them , ishte paksa ajo qe gjyshja ime e quante  ‘’Llogjike te shendoshe’’. Pak nga ajo qe duhet . Ishte aty , e ndere ne ajer , ajo qe e kisha fjalen . 


Me raste ato arsyetime te mia iknin kur shikoja nje shul apo nje dryn . Ne boten time ideale ne fakt nuk kishte shula , dryna , çelesa , zinxhira etj.

Pse dikush duhet te mbylle biçikleten apo motorrin ne shtepi ? Nga ato mendime elementare filloja te fantazoja filma . Veshtroja perreth dhe shikoja padrejtesi , fjale dhe fjalime te kota , mungese rrespekti ndaj te gjitheve dhe gjithçkaje . Dhe mendoja me budallek qe isha ndryshe dhe madje pak me i mire . Mendjemadh . Mbase nuk desha as ta ndryshoja boten per nje qellim drejtesie . Mbase isha vetem i lodhur duke jetuar me prinderit e mi . Mbase desha vetem te dilja nga ajo menyre jetese qe me jepte nje kuptim kotesie . Ndihesha i kote . Dhe me bezdiste fakti qe , pa mua , kjo bote do te shkonte perpara njesoj .


 Nuk eshte nje rastesi qe deshira per te ndryshuar boten me erdhi tamam kur po ndergjegjesohesha per te ardhmen time . Ideja qe do te hyja sido qe te ishte ne mekanizmin qe do te me kishte bere te ngjashem me prinderit e mi , qe as une nuk kisha rruge shpetimi .Qe kisha kuptuar se as une nuk mundesha te abstenoja apo te shpetoja nga detyra e terheqjes se karros gjithe jetes ne pritje te pensionit , kjo me kishte bere te strehohem ne deshiren per te ndryshuar boten .

Desha te ndryshoja boten dhe ne fund kisha ndryshuar une .
Kerkova te kuptoj vetem se kur kishte ndodhur ky shkembim . Ku isha une diten qe kisha negociuar gjithe ato ideologji romantike ne shkembim te asaj qe kisha tani . Pyesja veten pse nuk e mbaja mend vertete ate tregeti . Ate blerje e shitje . 

Mbase hyra pak e nga pak . Mbase ngaqe kisha pasur mendjemadhesine qe te mendoja se do mund te hyj ne uje pa u lagur . Dhe keshtu , dalengadale , dite pas dite , deshtova dhe rashe ne rrjete edhe une .

 Faktikisht , prej rreth dhjete vjetesh zgjohesha ne mengjes , hypja ne makine dhe , luftoja kunder te gjitheve dhe kunder kohes , vrapoja ne vendin tim te punes . Gjeja absurde eshte qe nuk me vinin per te me zgjuar dhe me kamzhike te me çonin ne pune . Jo ! Me kishin zbutur . Ne pune , me friken deri ne vajtjen me vonese , shkoja vete .

 Dhe keshtu kisha arritur ne piken qe i nisja ditet me shpresen qe te vinte shpejt e premtja . Sepse nuk kishte asgje me te keqe se sa nje jete pa jete . Jeten e takoja vetem ne fundjave . Te henat , ne fakt , i urreja sepse ishin larg nga fundi . Sa te shpifura ! Shpresoja qe koha te kalonte me shpejtesi . Tamam si nje i burgosur . Ndersa nese do kisha qene nje person normal , duhet te kisha jetuar duke shpresuar qe koha te kalonte ngadale dhe te me plakte sa me vone te ishte e mundur .

Sa absurde eshte e gjithe kjo ? Si mund te mendohet diçka kaq e tmerrshme ? Sa keq duhet te isha per te shpresuar ne kete gje ? 
Te henat , te martat , te merkurat … ishin pengesa . As per te bere dashuri nuk do te isha zgjuar çdo mengjes aq shpejt , duke u perballur me gjithe ato ngaterresa . E megjithate per punen e beja . Nje pune qe tashme , nder te tjerat , nuk e pelqeja me prej vitesh . Por meqenese e benin te gjithe dhe i kisha pare te tjeret gjithmone ta benin , e pranoja edhe pa i marre fare ne konsiderate keto arsyetime .


Puna ime me bente te barabarte me gjithe te tjeret . Nuk me lejonte te shprehesha . Isha i zevendesueshem si bulloni i nje makine , dhe kjo kushtezonte te gjitha raportet e mia . Sepse pastaj mbremjes , kur kthehesha ne shtepi , kisha deshire te rrija me nje person qe me kishte zgjedhur . Doja te jem I ZGJEDHUR ! Doja nje person qe me donte mua . Nje person per te cilin une nuk mund te isha i zevendesueshem brenda nje dite me dike tjeter . Nje person qe te me bente te ndjehesha special . I ndryshem nga te gjithe . Nje individ. Nje njeri . Nje princ i kalter. Ashtu si atehere kur isha i vogel dhe qe per mamane time une isha une . Femija e saj . 

Nje person te cilit , nese vdisja , do i vinte keq . Pikerisht , kur me raste lodhesha nga nje vajze dhe e lija , nese shihja qe ajo nuk vuante ngelja keq . 

‘’Ta marrte dreqi… po te le dhe nuk deshperohesh ?

Keshtu , ne raportet e çiftit si perfundim vendosja me shume se dashuri te thjeshte . Raportet e mia kishin nje domethenie me te rendesishme . Mbanin nje presion me te madh dhe mbytes . Historite e mia , shpesh , ne vend qe te ishin nje takim ku secili sillte dashurine e vet per boten , ne fakt beheshin ishuj te lumtur ku te kuroja , mjekoja dhe sheroja plaget e dites .

Sepse une , boten , nuk e doja . E pesoja . 

Sa isha vertete i lire per te dashur ? 

Ne mengjes , kohet e fundit , kur isha ne trafik , shikoja njerezit ne makinat e tjera dhe pyesja veten sa prej tyre ishin te lumtur . Hyja ne nje bar apo ne metro , i shikoja dhe kerkoja lumturine . Nese do isha bazuar nga shprehja e fytyrave , do te kisha thene pak . Po si mund ta dish ? Vetem ngaqe nuk isha une i lumtur , nuk do te thoshte qe nuk ishin ata .


‘’ Por une jam nje qenie njerezore’’ i perserisja vetes . Mendime , bukuria , pasioni, ndjenjat , emocionet : te gjitha keto duhej shpesh t’i mohoja sepse nuk kisha kohe . Ishte si te marresh nje zog qe mund te kendoje e fluturoje dhe ta besh te punoje nje are si te ishte nje buall . 


Me besohet qe kisha ankthe . Mendoj per shumen e oreve te jetes time te harxhuara ne ate zyre dhe per ato te harxhuara ne rrugen per te shkuar e per t’u kthyer ne shtepi . Me vijne ne mendje dite te tera qe kam kaluar mbi libra per te pergatitur nje provim te universitet qe tani as e mbaj mend . A sherbeu per ndonje gje ? Ja uroj vetes , meqenese ishin dite te jetes time . 


Ndalova te mendoj . Te gjitha keto gjera me bene te ndjehem prape me ankthe .

 Sa tronditesha çdo here qe njihja situaten time perpara botes . Ne raportet e çiftit , me miqte , me punen , me veten time .
Cdo zbulim me rikthente ne nje mendim qe e kisha pasur . Perballesha me gjithçka dhe e shkaterroja . Si pallate te medhenj i rrezoja . Vendosja dinamit gjithandej . E lidhja me te gjitha kollonat e mia mbajtese dhe i hidhja poshte . Me pas germoja , me pas vuaja . Sa me shume isha koshient , aq me shume bindesha qe nuk kishte nje zgjidhje . 


Shpesh thoja qe jeta ta shpif . Edhe ajo fraze po ma bente me hile , sepse duhet te kisha thene :’’jeta ime eshte nje shpifesire’’ . Atehere , mbase do te kisha nisur te pyesja veten nese mund te beja ndonje gje per ta ndryshuar . Nese ishte i gjithe faji i fatit , i rastesise , i terrsllekut , apo nese edhe une isha fajtor . Sepse te thuash qe jeta ta shpif eshte si te thuash qe nuk ka asgje cfare mund te besh . Qe duhet ta pranosh si nje fakt te dhene te patjetersueshem . 


Mire qe me pas nderrova mendje . Mire qe kuptova se jeta ime ka nje vlere dhe ate vlere ja jap une me zgjedhjet e mia dhe me kurajon e vendimeve te mia .  Kam mesuar t’i bej nje pyetje vetes çdo mbremje perpara se te me zere gjumi : Cfare bere sot per te realizuar endrren tende , lirine tende ? 

Ne mbremjen e dyte ne te cilen i pergjigja :’’ Asgje’’ , kuptova se sa isha une si perfundim pjese e problemit . 

Prandaj , ndalova ankimet dhe nisa te leviz nga vendi . 
‘’Dija jep dhimbje , dhimbja jep dije’’ kisha lexuar nje dite ne nje liber . Ato ankthe dukeshin dhimbjet fizike qe provon kur zgjohesh pasi ke fjetur per shume kohe . Isha duke u zgjuar nga nje gjume i gjate .


Perpara se te vendos per te marre ne dore situaten dhe te tentoj te ndryshoj , gjeja qe ma kishte hedhur gjithmone ishte mendimi qe nuk kishte alternative ndaj faktit qe duhet punuar çdo dite . Kur ankohesha gjendej menjehere dikush qe kerkonte te me kundershtonte apo me thoshte :’’Ti je çmendur , ben nje pune te mire, fiton edhe mire … atehere ? çfare do duhej te thoshin ata qe lodhen vertete dhe ne fund te muajit marrin me pak ? Duhet te provosh te shkosh te asfaltosh rruge ne gusht … perveç se te ankohesh ! ».

Ate te asfaltimit te rrugeve , nder te tjera , e degjoj qe kur isha i vogel . Aq e vertete eshte sa , akoma tani , kur me ndodh t’i shikoj veres , them me vete gjithmone : « Te shkretet…kushedi çfare nxehtesie … duhet te jete nje gje vertete e veshtire ». Vijne menjehere me pas ata qe punojne ne miniere . Ata te minierave jane te paarritshem . Te paret ne klasifikim gjithmone .


Kjo gje ma punonte . Te mos mund te nxjerr jashte pakenaqesine e brendshme . Sepse mua me vinte keq edhe qe kishte njerez ne miniere apo pa shtepi dhe gjitheçka tjeter . Por une duhet te merrja per baze jeten time . Realitetin tim . Edhe pse kisha nje shtepi , nje pune , nje familje , nje makine , nuk isha i lumtur . Mund te isha nje mosmirenjohes , nje i pazoti per te qene mire , nje i pandjeshem , por si fakt nuk isha i lumtur .

 Megjithese ne fund me bindnin dhe perfundonte qe i thosha vetes edhe une ato fraza te llojit :’’Cfare po them ? Si ja arrij te ankohem ? Dhe per pak , per ca kohe gjithçka kthehej ne normalitet . Dukej vetem qe kisha pasur ca si trille te çuditshme . 

‘’… e di qe jam keshtu… here pas here ankohem… nuk kenaqem kurre…’’

T’ja marrte dreqi . Nuk ishin trille te çuditshme , ishin çaste qartesie.
Nga ana tjeter , fakti qe nuk perballesha kurre me ate çeshtje nuk ishte gje tjeter vetem shenje e dijenise qe kisha . 


Keshtu, per vite me kishin bindur qe nuk kishte alternative . Ndryshe si do kisha mundur t’i nenshtrohem ketij mundimi ? As punen me gjysem orari nuk e merrja dot ne konsiderate , sepse ajo qe fitoja me duhej . Ishte jetike . Mund te behen fjalime te medha romantike per jeten , por ne fund parate jane te rendesishme . Te jemi realiste . Keto dy fjale i thosha shpesh : « Te jemi realiste ».


Ne fund nuk isha shume i lumtur , por kisha ngushellimet e mia . Kisha makinen , beja dashuri , shkoja me pushime njezet dite ne vit . Tymosja te dredhura dhe nuk kisha perjetuar akoma tragjedine qe prej vitesh prisja . Ne kuptimin qe punen time nuk e doja dhe e dija , por ishte gjithashtu e vertete , ama , se fale rroges ne fund te muajit bleja ate qe doja .

‘’… dhe nuk eshte pak… ‘’ I kam perseritur gjithmone vetes .
Kjo ishte me siguri nje prej motiveve pse nuk ishte e lehte te hiqje dore . Nuk ishte e lehte te ndryshoje .

Per me shume : « Nese ke nje pune , ruaje mire… ». Sa here e kisha degjuar edhe kete fraze .

Duhej te kishe nje post dhe te kishe gjithashtu pak friken se e humbje.
Te punosh gjithe diten dhe te ndihesh me fat .Eu ! 


Ishin edhe dite ne te cilat ndihesha i lumtur . Biles , mund ta them qe kam qene . Kaloja papritur nga nje gjendje trishtimi , te shemtuar ne nje eufori , gezimi . Ishin dite ne te cilat zgjohesha i lumtur , por mbase behesha i trishtuar me pas , pas pak kohe , isha perseri i lumtur . Isha lunatik , humori sipas motit . 

 Ishte si te dilja nga banja me dhimbje barku ne nje sallon shume te bukur me drita te shkelqyeshme dhe te nisja te kerceja . Problemi ishte qe si banja edhe salloni ishin ne Titanikun . I lumtur , i trishtuar ,  i lumtur, i trishtuar . Por rezultati nuk ndryshonte . Duke qare e duke qeshur , fundosesha gjithesesi ne ekzistence dite pas dite . Dhe kur dikush kerkonte te me zgjonte , pergjigjesha : « Po cfare thua ? Gjithesesi mund te dal te shoh detin ose mund te rri ne bar te pi apo te shkoj ne kabine te fle… per cfare duhet te ankohem ? ».TI-TA-NIK !


 Fatmirsisht qe mos te qenit i lumtur ne nje pike te caktuar ishte bere nje motiv i mire per te tentuar . Per te tentuar te ndryshoj . Nese do ta kisha ditur me pare , dreq ! Ai kthim i vetedijes nuk kishte ndryshuar gjendjen time , por me kishte bere te imagjinoj lirine time dhe ai imagjinim ne ate moment me bente te jetoja nje ndjenje qe e lehtesonte gjithçka . 


Fillova me punen me gjysem orari . Ishte nje hap i vogel, por per te filluar shkonte me shume se mire . 

Tani mund ta them : ishte nje vendim i duhur . Te gjitha ato frikera qe ne te shkuaren me kishin bllokuar nuk ekzistonin me . Sepse ndryshoi gjithçka . Dhe me nje kendveshtrim te ri mesova gjera qe me pare nuk arrija as t’i imagjinoja .

Duke ndryshuar lojen , kishin ndryshuar edhe rregullat . 

U gjenda me me pak para per te shpenzuar dhe ca gjera nuk mundja me t’i bleja , por isha me i lumtur . Dhe gjithe ato gjera qe bleja me pare , ne realitet nuk me duheshin me . Mbase sepse shume i bleja per t’u ngushelluar , per te shperblyer veten , per te pergjumur shqetesimin tim . Ishte ajo lloj jete me mankthe qe me shtynte per t’i blere . Deri tek fatura e telefonit paguaja me pak . Duke mesuar te rri vetem , te jem i lumtur , merrja ne telefon me pak . Nuk jam i sigurte , mbase kishte qene vetem nje koinçidence , megjithate , sa me i lumtur isha , aq me pak shpenzoja . 

Beja nje pune qe nuk me pelqente per t’i lejuar vetes te blija gjera ngaqe puna nuk me pelqente . 

 Isha si i dehuri te perralla e Princit te vogel qe pi per te harruar qe eshte i pire .
 Une isha njesoj , nje qen qe kafshon bishtin e vet .

Dhe nuk do ta kisha menduar , nuk do ta kisha kuptuar kurre dhe as do ta kisha besuar ndonjehere nese nuk do te me kishte ndodhur personalisht . Sa here qe dikush me kishte treguar per kete , isha pergjigjur gjithmone : « E ke kollaj ti ta thuash , une nuk kam fatin tend… ». Dhe e kisha hedhur pas kraheve . 


Kisha kohe per veten dhe ne fillim kjo gje me çorodiste pak sepse nuk isha i mesuar dhe nuk dija si ta mbushja . Me ndodhte edhe me pare ne disa te diela apo gjate ca festave . Nuk dija cfare te beja me kohen . Cfare te beja me veten .

Keshtu , dalengadale mesova te menaxhoj jeten time ne nje menyre te ndryshme . 
Lexoja . Ne ate periudhe lexoja shume . Kishte vite qe pyetjes : « Lexon ? », i pergjigjesha : « Eh sikur ! Do te me pelqente , por nuk kam kohe , por kur mundem… ».


Kam lexuar libra te mrekullueshem . 
Shetisja . Shkoja per dreke tek te mite . Beja muhabet me ta . Babai im nuk dukej shume i kenaqur me ate zgjedhjen time . Me pas , nje dite i thashe qe isha i kenaqur qe kaloja me shume kohe me te dhe me mamane time . Qe atehere nuk me ka pyetur me asgje . Mbase e kishte kuptuar . Mbase ishte dorezuar . Ose mbase thjesht nuk dinte me çfare te thoshte .

  Nuk eshte se kaloja te gjitha mbasditet me ata , shpesh shkoja ne qender , ose qendroja ne shtepi per te menduar ose flisja me njerezit ne park . Kisha formuar nje bande te re djemsh me nje moshe mesatare aty rreth gjashtedhjete e pse vjeç . Sepse i gjeja ne park dhe ishin sidomos te moshuar . Ishin gjithmone ata . Mesataren e ulnin femijet dhe dadot . Zakonisht te huaja . Filipinase , peruviane . 
Shikoja ata femije me ato vajza dhe mendoja se sa ishte e tmerrshme e gjithe kjo . 

 Ky stil jete qe i detyronte femijet te rriteshin larg nga prinderit , te detyruar nga ana e tyre te punonin per te mbajtur nje femije qe me pas pastaj mezi e shihnin . Ata me me fat kishin gjysherit . Te pakten ngelet gjithçka ne familje . Gjithçka e gabuar dhe kaq e dukshme . Pse njerezimi u dorezua ne keto gjera ? Me çfare forcash pastaj mundnin ta shijonin prinderit mbremjen pas nje dite pune masakruese , te vendosur ne kushtet e detyrimit qe ta ndanin kohen ndermjet pushimit apo te qendronin me femijet? 


Shetisja dhe mendoja . Isha i kthjellet . E shikoja gjithçka kaq qartesisht . Shikoja ingranazhet . Jo sepse isha me inteligjent apo i ndjeshem se te tjeret . Vetem pse kisha ngadalsuar ne nje fare menyre . Kisha zbritur pak nga rripi i transmisionit . 

Dhe kushdo , duke zbritur nga aty , do te kishte pas te njejtat mendime me mua . Sepse ajo ishte nje e keqe e perbashket . Nje e keqe e te gjitheve . Nje e keqe e shpirtit .

Kam provuar dhe eksperimentuar shume droga ne jeten time , por duhet te them se qartesia eshte me e mira . Te shohesh , te kuptosh , te veshtrosh mekanizmat dhe sjelljet deri sa te arrish ne piken qe te parashikosh efektet . Ajo ishte nje droge e madhe . 


Nje dite lexova nje interviste nga dy gazetare ndaj njerezve te semure . Njerez ne fund te jetes . Te semure ne stadin e fundit . Asnjerit nga ata nuk i vinte keq se nuk kishte pasur me shume para apo pushtet , por te gjitheve u vinte keq qe nuk kishin kaluar me shume kohe me njerezit qe kishin dashur shume , dhe qe nuk kishin udhetuar me teper ne kerkim te nje harmonie me natyren dhe boten . Me kujtuan ate thenien qe perseriste gjithmone gjyshi im : « … nese te rinjte do te dinin dhe te vjetrit do te mundnin… ».


Ne ate periudhe bera edhe karten e antaresimit per nje videoteke dhe per nje kinema filmash eksperimentale . Pashe filma te mahnitshem te cilet as qe e dija qe ekzistonin . Thjesht duke jetuar çdo dite kuptova se sa gjera kisha humbur , se si kisha qene vazhdimisht i grabitur ne jete . 

‘’… nese mendoj se si e kam shpenzuar keq kohen time qe nuk do te kthehet , nuk do te kthehet me …’’ thote nje kenge e kenduar nga Battiato . 

Ne periudhen kur nuk dija si ta mbushja kohen , kisha edhe nje ndjesi shume te madhe faji . Mos te punoja shume , heret e para me vinte ne gjemba . Mbase sepse i vogel kisha degjuar  te thuhej , kur i duhej bere nje kompliment dikujt : « Eshte nje punetor i madh ».

Provojeni ta imagjinoni si mund te ndihesha une qe beja tashme minimumin e nevojshem . 

Fatmirsisht kisha mesuar te qendroja vetem , sepse ndryshe mbasdite si ato do te me kishin terrorizuar . 


Por kur , ne ditet e e punes time me gjysem orari , vinte momenti kur duhet te punoja , te kontrolloja kontratat e mia dhe te beja te reja , kisha vene re se isha me i zoti . Te punoja me pak me bente te punoja me mire .

Lumturia me bente me magjepses , me aktiv dhe me produktiv . Isha i papermbajtshem . Ndihesha mire dhe mbase dukej . Gjendja ime shpirterore ishte ngjitese . Zbulova qe nuk ishte ekzaktesisht e vertete qe nuk me pelqente puna ime . Por kishte qene se duke e bere te gjitha ditet per gjithe ato ore , me kishte çuar deri aty sa mos ta pelqeja me . Nuk ishta puna ne vetvete , ishin ritmet , monotonia , merzitja e rutines .
 Me pelqente serisht puna ime , si ne fillim . Gjithçka qe beja ,e beja me mire .
Por mbi te gjitha jetoja .


Nje zakon qe mora ne ate periudhe eshte qe ai qe te shkoja ne kishe ndonje here . Ishte prej shume kohesh qe nuk e beja . Te mendosh se i vogel une dhe Jezusi kishim qene shume shok . Ne ato mbasditet e mia kerkova te kuptoj edhe se si kishte ndodhur qe isha larguar aq shume nga ai . Kisha mbase ndihmon t’i afrohen Zotit disa njerez dhe te largoje te tjere . Une beja pjese ne kategorine e dyte .

 Une tani , ne ato vizita , nuk shkoja ne meshe ose per t’u lutur ose per te bera gjera te çuditshme . Qendroja ne qetesi dhe mendoja . Jo vetem per Zotin . Mendoja per gjithçka .

Kur i vogel shkoja per te fjetur nga gjysherit , ne vend te arushit prej pellushi si te gjithe , kisha nje statuje allçie te Jezusit. E mbaj mend mire sepse kishte zemren qe i dukej . Zemren e shenjte te Jezusit . Nuk ishte shume i rehatshem per te fjetur me te i perqafuar : me shume se nje here duke u rrotulluar ne krevat kam marre shkelma… Sidomos me vriste dora e tij e vogel sepse ishte pak me maje .

 Megjithate , jo vetem flija me te , por edhe shpesh luaja gjithashtu . Isha i dashuruar mbas Jezusit . Me pelqente shume me ato floke , ajo veshje e kuqe dhe blu , e pastaj kishte thene qe kush donte te hynte ne Mbreterine e Qiejve duhej te kthehej femije . Ai ama kishte qene i vetmi qe per nje here i kishte kthyer mbrapsht gjerat dhe kishte thene qe ishim shembulli per t’u ndjekur . Bravooo !


Nje nate , ndersa flinim bashke , ra nga shtrati dhe ju thye koka . Ne moshen rreth pese vjeç i thyva koken Jezusit . Ishte nje traum shume e madhe . Ndihesha si Salomeja . Ajo qe kishte kerkuar koken e Gjon Pagezorit .

Gjyshi im e kishte ngjitur , por qe atehere nuk fjeta me me te . e lija mbi komodine . Perpara se te fikja driten , e puthja dhe i flisja pak . Ndihesha pak ne faj . Me fal , Jezus . E dija qe me kishte falur . Se sidoqofte ,  ishim miq .

Pastaj , nje dite ne katekizem don Livio kishte thene qe ishte bere prift sepse kishte pasur thirrjen . Qe çdokush mund te degjonte zerin e Zotit dhe qe , nese e degjonte , duhej te behej prift . 
DUUUUHEJ ?????

Si atehere kur mora pjese ne meshen e pare : me kishin thene qe mos ta pertypja buken sepse ishte trupi i Krishtit . Mu ngjit ne qiellze dhe kisha frike se mos e kishte fytyren nga ajo ane . Kisha frike mos e mbysja  .

Sa me shume rritesha , aq me shume ky Zot me te cilin ne fillim luaja me fuste friken . E ndjeja qe me gjykonte . Ngjante se qendronte gjithe diten aty duke pritur nje gabim timin per te me denuar . Edhe ky Zot i ri kontribuonte per te lindur tek une frikera . Ankthe . 

Tani Zoti eshte shume me i ngjashem me ate Jezus me te cilin luaja i vogel . Besoj se nuk eshte me as çeshtja per te besuar apo per te mos besuar , por me teper per te ndjere . Duke menduar per Zotin, me vjen ne mendje gjyshja ime kur sillej neper shtepi duke kerkuar syzet . I kishte ne koke . 

Fatkeqsisht , ama ,si femije , Zoti qe me kishin mesuar ishte nje prej arsyeve te anktheve te mia , prej atij sensi te forte gjykimi qe kam terhequr mbrapa gjithe jeten . 

Deri pak kohe me pare hyja ne krize edhe kur dorezoja bileten e trenit kontrollorit . Ne pak sekondat qe e verifikonte , tensionohesha ca.

----------


## daniel00

*10 Ndermjet te thenes dhe te ster-beres* 

Jane raste kur nese nuk veproj dhe e shtyj per me vone. Me pas , mund te ndodhe qe ajo gje te verifikohet prape se prape , por humb natyrshmerine . Dhe mbase , ne menyre qe te ndodhe , duhet edhe ta shtysh ca . 

Pershembull martesa . Eshte nje moment qe ndjen se duhet te martohesh . Nese pret qe te ndodhe eshte ndryshe . Sikur fakti qe e le per me vone te ishte bere nje virus . Sikur te fshihte nje frike , nje pasiguri dashurie . Por kjo eshte nje çeshtje tjeter . Ne ate moment te jetes time isha ne ate bar dhe sapo kisha pire kafene . 
Ndjeja nxitjen . Me vinte per te ndryshuar . Duhej te veproja dhe keshtu bera . 

Duhet te them se avitjet e para , tentativat e para ishin katastrofa te verteta . Megjithese isha shume me i qete , kam bere deme te pabesueshme ne ate periudhe . Problemi ishte qe doja t’i ulerisja botes gjerat qe kisha zbuluar . Me kishte ardhur mania e budallekut qe te beja profesorin e te jetuarit . Jo se e beja me qellim . Por e beja .

E merrja vetem une fjalen ne biseda  , dhe nese gjendesha perpara meje me nje person me pak te pergatitur per te debatuar apo pak te afte ne oratori , ja lejoja vetes dhe thoja gjera qe me te tjere nuk do kishin kaluar .

 Isha i tejmbushur . Isha i shtyre nga nje energji shkaterruese . Ndjehesha si nje shishe shampanje qe hapej pasi ishte tundur e shkundur . Isha nje shperthim . Isha i bindur qartesisht se e beja kete ngaqe u desha te miren njerezve .


Me kete shkak pretendoja qe ata te rrinin te me degjonin . Qe te ndiqnin fjalimet e mia dhe keshillat e mia . Sa turperohem edhe sot nga sjellja ime . Kthehesha ne shtepi pasi kisha folur me nje person dhe ndjehesha ne faj . Isha keq . Ndjehesha si dikush  , qe perpara nje te semuri ne spital t’i kishte thene :’’Ckemi , ti je i semure, une jam mire’’.


Bota e jashtme gjithmone ka qene paqsyrimi i botes time te brendshme . Prandaj gaboja .

Por kur gaboja e beja me qellim te mire . Nuk mund te beja ndryshe . Gaboja menyren dhe kohen. Desha te jepja ledhatime , por meqenese nuk i jepja me shpejtesine e duhur shnderroheshin ne shpulla . Desha te ndaja me te tjeret ate qe kisha zbuluar . Kjo ishte ndjenja ime .
 Kurse , me perçapjen time behesha mendjemadh . Dukej se desha te imponoja idete e mia si te vetmet dhe absolutet . Ndjeja me trashesi qe kisha te verteten ne xhep . 

Cfare turpi.

Me falni , me falni , me falni . 

Do te kishte mjaftuar t’i them ato gjera me perzemersi , delikatese , dashuri . Te vihesha gjithesesi ne pikpyetje . Kurse une bera nje masaker . Ne pak kohe u bera thjesht antipatik . Mendjemadh . Arrogant . Mesova se sa e gabuar dhe e rrezikshme mund te jete duke i marre gjerat shume seriozisht . 


Si me Flavian . Kur kisha gabuar me te . Do te desha gati te perfitoja nga keto rrjeshta per t’i kerkuar falje . Meqenese nuk e kam pare me qe kur me tha pergjithmone lamtumiren.

Kur e njoha ne koncertin e Subsonika me beri pershtypje menjehere . Kercente dhe kendonte te gjitha kenget dhe rrotullohej . Ju afrova me sebepin qe po pija dy te dredhura dhe pame pjesen tjeter te koncertit bashke . Ne fund , me miket e saja shkuam ne nje dyqan per te ngrene panine , torta , pica dhe pasta . Uri e papare .

 Qe ishte tip e forte kuptohej menjehere . Karakteri jo keq . Por ishte interesante edhe per kete . Le te themi se ishte njera qe , ta tregonte ajo forcen , zakonisht tregonin forcen time vajzat .

 Jo se me jepte bezdi , aspak . 

Filluam te frekuentohemi . Une isha ne paqe . Nuk kisha bere asnje udhetim . Do me kishte pelqyer shume te dashurohesha . Te kaloja ate fushen e famshme me debore , por per fat te keq nuk ndodhi . 


Ishte e vockel , me nje trup te vogel seksi . Kishte barkushin qe i bente nje hark te vogel , dhe kur mbante pantallona qe i nxirrnin mesin jashte , ishte shume eksituese . Nje bark i vogel qe te jepte deshiren t’ja haje . Ne fakt kalova shume kohe aty . Nga ajo mbaj mend edhe ca gjera qe ne ate moment me ishin dukur te çuditshme .

 Njera ishte se nuk thoshte : « Kam duart e ftohta » apo « me djersiten duart » por : « Kam nje ngushtim damaresh periferik » . Dhe tjetra ishte qe thoshte : « Nuk mund te marr pilulen sepse kam lentet e kontaktit ».

Mendoja se ishte nje batute , por ishte e vertete . Pilula i ndryshonte lotet e syrit . Ja bente me te shpeshte dhe keshtu nuk i lejonte te mbante lente . A nuk eshte e bukur si histori ?
Monika nuk flinte nga une prej lenteve te syrit . Flavia nuk mund te merrte pilulen prej fajin te lenteve . 
I urrej lentet .


Me ate u defreva edhe duke bere si maskilist sepse ajo nxehej shume . Dhe te nxehja njerezit me jepte nje ndjesi pushteti . Nje here i keshillova te bente tatuazh nje loje fliperi (pinball) , keshtu kur beja dashuri nga mbrapa mund edhe te luaja ndonje loje . Mua me dukej nje ide e mire . Nuk qeshi shume por me qelloi me gjera . Duke bere shaka . Por ato qe me qellonte ishin te verteta , ama . 


Kur e njoha me kishte dhene idene se ishte nje vajze shume liberale , pa paragjykime . Vishej edhe ne menyre te thjeshte , gati si e lene pas dore . Shall leshi, floket e rregulluara ne nje menyre te çuditshme . Pantallonat pak te grisura . Tatuazhe . Kishte pirsing ne gjuhe . 
Me pelqente shume . Edhe ajo edhe pirsing qe kishte . Me pas ama , duke e njohur me shume , vereja qe mbrapa asaj pamjeje aq liberale , moskokeçarese , fshihej ne fakt nje person shume i ngurte .


Nje mbremje kishte ardhur me mikun tim Serxho ne nje koncert ne nje qender aktivitetesh . Ai vishej gjithmone , siç vishet akoma , me xhakete dhe kravate . Dhe gjithashtu ate mbremje ishte prezantuar ashtu .

 Ishte aty qe zbulova se nuk ishte e vertete qe atyre te qendres se aktiviteteve dhe Flavias nuk i interesonte menyra se si vishej nje njeri . E pane sikur te ishte pederast ne nje lokal ne te cilin nuk i lene te hyjne . Nga ata qe rrijne jashte . Pra e gjithe ajo qe ata kritikonin , ne realitet e benin edhe vete nga ana e tyre . Diferenca ishte vetem nje çeshtje shijesh . Nuk ishte e vertete qe ishte gjithe ajo liri . Perkundrazi , kishte kode  te ndryshme , por po aq te ngurte si ne vendet trendi . Kush nuk i pergjigjej atyre trendeve ishte i perzene jashte .


Flavia ate mbremje nuk tha asgje , por nuk beme as dashuri . Ne ajer ndermjet nesh ishte thyer diçka . 

Sinqerisht po fillonte edhe te me jepte pak merzitje me nje seri kritikash e ankesash te perditshme mbi gjithçka . Kuptoja , duke e njohur , qe ajo ishte gjithmone kunder diçkaje apo dikujt . Nuk ishte kurre ne favor te asgjeje . Dukej sikur ne jete priste vetem qe dikush te bente diçka qe pastaj te mund ta gjykonte .  Sillej si nje virus .


Donte te behej kengetare . Muzikante . Dhe kritikonte te gjithe . Te gjithe ishin humbameno ose te pazote . Ose benin muzike te shpifur . 
Kurse ajo perkundrazi ishte nje artiste e madhe e pakuptuar . Ajo ishte e ndjeshme dhe e mire ne nje bote çnjerezore. Ajo nuk donte te shitej ndaj sistemit . Ishte si nje lojtar qe rri jashte fushe duke kritikuar lojen e te tjereve , por qe pastaj nuk ka kurre kurajon te hyje ne fushe . Sa me shume kritikonte , aq me shume rruga perpara saj ngushtohej . Mbyllej . Sepse , pas gjithe atyre kritikave , pas gjithe atij muti te hedhur mbi te tjeret ,asaj do t’i duhej te bente diçka me te mire . Te mrekullueshme . Kishte krijuar pritshmeri . Heret a vone dikush do te kishte dashur te shohe letrat qe kishte ne dore . 


Nje dite bera demin . I thashe qe ne te vertete ishte vetem nje frikacake . Qe duhej ta linte ate sjellje . Qe nje artist i vertete eshte nje njeri kurajoz . Nje person qe bashkon mendjen dhe zemren permes diçkaje konkrete . Permes nje veprimi . Nje krijimi . Qe nuk eshte e vertete se artistet nuk jane njerez praktik . Qe fakti se artisti duhet te jete patjeter i çuditshem , i shkujdesur , me pak kujtese dhe rremujaxhi ishte shpesh ideja e kujt duhej te justifikonte nje  deshtim . Qe _i pakuptuari_ eshte gati gjithmone ishulli i lumtur i deshtimeve . Qe mbase , megjithese kishte efektivisht nje inteligjence dhe nje ndjeshmeri te dalluar , ajo refuzonte konceptin e fituesit . Qe preferonte te ishte menjane duke u ankuar sepse kjo e bente te ndihej me mire . Me te mire . 

I thashe edhe qe e vetmja menyre per te luftuar muziken qe urrente ishte ajo qe te propozonte nje muzike me te mire . Qe e vetmja menyre per ta permirsuar boten ishte qe te realizonte mire gjerat qe bente , ato gjera ne te cilat besonte .

Te propozosh nje alternative te vlefshme . Ndryshe e gjithe ajo ankese behej , me teper se nje denoncim , nje kapriço femije . Nje shkelje kembesh e kote . 
Ate dite , me vrazhdesine time e plagosa per vdekje . Me supozimin tim idiot i bera keq . Vertete keq . 


E akuzoja se nuk ishte nje njeri i perulur dhe , duke e bere kete , nuk isha vete aspak i tille . Po kush kujtoja se isha ? Me cfare mendjemadhesie kisha menduar te marr ate rol ? Perveç te tjerave , Flavia ishte aq inteligjente sa t’i dinte vete te gjithe ato gjera qe i kisha thene .
Nuk e kuptoja se çfare po me ndodhte . Di vetem qe , me ate menyren time te re te te qenit , nuk ishte sigurisht me i mire . Perkundrazi . 
Jo vetem isha bere arrogant, por po humbja edhe ironine . Dhe po krijoja boshllekun perreth meje .

Duhej ta kisha kuptuar qe Flavia ishte ne veshtirsi . Duhej ta kisha dashur , se sa te hyja ne jeten e saj si autoblinde . Nuk pata takt . Nuk pata ndjeshmeri . Mirekuptim . 

Flavia ishte si ata tulipane qe blej per shtepine time . Kam mesuar qe t’i marr te mbyllur , keshtu me zgjasin me shume . Jane te bukur gjithashtu , por me pelqejne edhe sepse e di se si do te jene kur te hapen . Blej ate bukuri qe akoma nuk shihet , por qe megjithate perceptohet . Njihet .

Flavia ishte ashtu . Ishte e bukur , por do te kishte qene edhe me shume nese do te ishte hapur . Hapur jetes . Ishte si ato femra qe per ndonje arsye duket se kane humbur aromen e tyre . Te bukura per t’u pare , por nuk ndjehet prezenca e tyre me sy mbyllur .


Dhe une , nese vertete desha ta shihja te çelte , nuk duhej te sillesha sigurisht ashtu siç bera .

Femrat jane si lule : nese kerkon t’i hapesh me force , petalet te mbeten ne dore dhe lulja vdes . Sepse vetem me ngrohtesi çelen . Dhe dashuria e butesia se bashku jane dielli per nje femer . Duhej thjesht ta kisha dashuruar . Me pas do te kishte qene gjithçka natyrale . 
Sepse nje femer , kur ndihet e dashur nga dikush , hapet dhe jep gjithe boten e saj . Duhet te them se ne jete femrat i kam trajtuar shpesh si lule , por me shume se sa diell , kam nderhyre ne rritjen e tyre si pleh organik . E pranoj , kam qene shpesh nje burre muti . Por i kam ndihmuar prape te rriten . Apo jo ?


Sa gjera mesohen nga lidhjet e gabuara . Te pakten po aq sa nga lidhjet e duhura . 

Mbase problemi nuk ishte te kuptoje apo te te kuptonin , por ishte te dashuroje . Kishin ndryshuar shume gjera , por nuk kisha mesuar akoma te dashuroja .
 Kur shikoj nje perendim dhe emocionohem , nuk pyes veten se me cfare shpejtesie rrotullohet Toka ,cfare distance ka dielli apo sa te medha jane keta te dy… e pelqej ate moment . Pike . Nuk ka gje per te kuptuar , ka per te dashuruar . Por une nuk isha i zoti .

 Me pas me kohen mesova nje gje te rendesishme . Te nderroja vendin e zemres me trurin . Mesova te mendoj me zemer dhe te dua me mendje . Te mendosh me zemer te detyron te veprosh me dashuri . Cdo gjest , çdo veprim qe niste ishte nje gjest dashurie . Dhe çdo gje per te dashur duke e bere me mendje me detyronte te doja ne menyren e duhur . Ndersa , me pare , çdo gje qe doja e konsumoja , e digjia , e perdorja , e pushtoja . Doja , por nuk i lija hapesira  te tjereve . Menyres se tyre te te qenit apo menyres se tyre per te dashur . I pushtoja me dashuri pa marre parasysh hapesiren e tyre .

 Dhe keshtu , duke qene i bindur qe doja shume , me dukej se ato nuk me donin mjaftueshem . Doja qe te me dashuronin me te njejtin ekzagjerim . Por isha une qe gaboja , edhe sepse nuk do te thote asgje te duash shume apo te duash pak . Mundet vetem te dashurosh apo te mos dashurosh . Fraza ‘’E kam dashur shume’’ eshte pa kuptim si ‘’vdiq shume’’ , kur thuhet per nje njeri qe nuk eshte me .


Te duash me mendje do te thote te jesh i arsyeshem , por do te thote te kultivosh nje edukim ndaj ndjenjes qe nuk do te jete kurre shkaterruese . Sespe dashuria , kur eshte shkaterruese , nuk eshte dashuri . Ajo konsiderate , ai zbulim me ndihmoi t’i afrohem te tjereve ne menyren e duhur .

Ai transferim , ai ndryshim i vendit ndermjet zemres dhe trurit , ne njefare menyre me shpetoi . Sepse deri ne ate zbulim , me ishte dashur perseri te izolohem per te evituar qe te beja me te gjithe te njejtin gabim qe kisha bere me Flavian .

Ne fillim kisha pasur nje reagim idiot . Mendoja qe ishin te tjeret qe nuk kuptonin . Ishte nje problem i te tjereve dhe jo i imi . 

«… eshte si t’i japesh biskota derrave… » perseriste gjithmone Luka kur dikush nuk kuptonte .

Si t’i thuash nje bime qe njerezit ecin . Bima pergjigjet se eshte e pamundur sepse jane rrenjet . Edhe pse ka gjera qe nuk mund te shpjegosh . Jane gjera qe mund t’i kuptosh vetem duke i jetuar.


Kur , pershembull , kupton qe nuk je duke jetuar jeten tende dhe vendos te sfidosh ate fat qe nuk e ndjen me tendin , ate fat te shkruar qe behet automatikisht armiqsor , leviz perreth teje nje seri gjerash te padukshme qe te ndihmojne ta ndryshosh . Behesh me mrekulli . Behesh magjik . Zoterues i diçkaje speciale , te fuqishme .

 Sikur ajo sjellje kurajoze te aktivizonte nje lloj magneti qe çdokush nga ne ka brenda . Nje lloj magneti qe terheq gjerat , situatat dhe njerezit e dobishem per te realizuar endrren tone . Fatin tone , ate personalin qe na perket vertete . Gjyshja ime , ate force te padukshme , e quante ‘’ perkujdesi hyjnor’’.
Ne perralla quhet ‘’shkop magjik’’.


Kam kuptuar qe ne jete duhet te bej ate qe me takon , pastaj te tjerat levizin si pasoje , por hapin e pare duhet ta bej une . Nuk jane gjerat qe vijne drejt meje , jam une qe duhet te shkoj drejt tyre .


Nje dite takova perseri Xhovanin . Me pyeti si po ja çoja dhe une ju pergjigja qe isha vertete me mire me veten , por qe kisha pasur ca probleme per t’u lidhur me boten . I tregova zbulimet e mia te fundit dhe arsyetimet e mia te reja . Me te mund te flisja . Ai nuk do te me kishte tallur .

 Me degjoi pak dhe me pas me tha : « Meqenese ke bere nje pakt dashurie me veteveten , duhet edhe te ndalosh te tymosurin . Duhet te lirohesh nga kjo skllaveri dreqi . Me beso , eshte shume me teper e rendesishme per lumturine tende se sa e mendon . Mbaj mend qe tymos ngaqe nuk di cfare do te thote te tymosesh . Sepse nuk njeh asgje prej trupit tend dhe as sa influencon trupi jot mendimet e tua , ndjenjat e tua , menyren tende per ta perceptuar boten . Nuk eshte prej frikes se nje tumori qe duhet ta lesh , po per dashurine ndaj jetes . Per nje seri gjerash te padukshme qe humb dhe nuk e di qe i humbet ».


Ishte serioz . Te gjithe kete nuk e kishte thene ne menyren e zakonshme ne te cilen e kisha degjuar te perseritur ne jeten time prej duhanxhiu .  Ishte sikur te me kishte rrefyer sekretin e shekullit . Ne fakt , e dinin te gjithe qe tymi ben keq . Ne fillim nuk isha shume i kenaqur nga ajo keshille , madje nuk e mora as ne konsiderate , aq sa e ndeza menjehere nje cigare dhe ne shtepi i bera vetes nje te dredhur te forte . ‘’ Per ca te dredhura apo cigare çfare do ndryshoje ?’’

I thashe vetes .

----------


## daniel00

*11 Stop tymosjes*

Te lesh duhanin . Te tymosesh gjithçka. 

Pashe paketen e cigareve . Kisha brenda akoma gjashte . Ishin pak , por ishin edhe shume .

Dhe , nese qe ate çast e deri sa t’i mbaroja , do me kishte kaluar e gjithe kjo bindje ? 

E kisha provuar here te tjera , por kisha deshtuar gjithmone . Cdo here ishte nje arsye e mire per te rifilluar . Nje provim , nje koncert , nje problem pune , nje zenie dashurie , nje perendim . 

Kete here nuk duhej asbsolutisht te humbja perqendrimin . Tashme kisha vendosur . Desha ta le . Ishte prej ca kohesh qe e mendoja . Me mbeteshin edhe gjashte cigare dhe nje e dredhur qe kisha ne shtepi .

 Nje e dredhur e Vejushes se Bardhe . Ishin vite qe nuk gjeja nje mariuane kaq te mire . Do ta kisha mbyllur te pakten me klas . Mbase pak hashish indian nuk do me vinte keq ta kisha , por nuk mundja te tymosja te çdo lloji per t’i pershendetur . Edhe pse nuk do kishte qene nje ide e keqe .T’i pija vetem per nje here akoma te gjitha . Marokienen , te zezen , indianen , te gjitha tipet e mariuanes , pjalmin , opiumin… Cfare mrekullie . Por te kthehemi ne realitet .  


Gjate dites i piva cigaret me kursim . Me shpejtesi te moderuar zhdukeshin nga paketa . Por pija vetem ato qe ja vlenin . Kushdo qe pi e di se shume pihen , por nuk kane te gjitha te njejten ngjeshje . Jo te gjitha japin te njejten kenaqsi . Aq sa ndonjehere pihet nje kafe per ta shijuar me mire nje cigare .

 Me raste pihet sepse nuk ke asgje per te bere dhe mbase prêt diçka apo dike . Por ka nga ato , ama , qe pihen dhe shijohen vertete .

Ate dite i hoqa cigaret e kota . Ne fund u gjenda rreth ores shtate qe me kishin mbetur vetem dy . Dy te miat te fundit .

‘’ Si t’i pi ?’’ pysja veten .

Zakonisht , ne ate ore , sapo mbaroja punen e pija menjehere nje . Ishte cigarja e daljes nga puna . Ajo qe e konsideroja si vija e kufirit ndermjet zyres dhe jetes . 


Por , me pas do te me kishte mbetur vetem nje dhe nje e dredhur . Nje me siguri pas darke . Nje ne gjysem te mbremjes . Dreq , nuk dija çfare te beja . Mund te hiqja dore nga ajo e gjysmes se mbremjes . Prape nje ze i vogel perbrenda me thoshte :’’ Po pse duhet ta lesh nese te pelqen ? Punon gjithe diten , te pakten pije nje cigare nese ke qef’’.

Vendosa ta pi menjehere , keshtu mund te filloja me pare betejen time . 

E ndeza dhe e thitha fort . ZOOOOT… sa e mire . Ndenja i palevizur dhe e shijova deri ne fund pa u hutuar . Ishte nje raport seksual intim me ate cigare . 

Po e beja . Arrita tek kaviljet , domethene , desha te them tek filtri , e me pas e hodha . Veshtrova ne pakete per te pare nese tjetra ishte akoma aty , nuk i dihet asnjehere . Hypa ne makine dhe u ktheva ne shtepi . Ne trafik zakonisht iknin edhe dy te tjera , por ate mbremje thitha ca karamele . 

Asgje qe te krahasohej me shijimin e duhanit . 

Kur hyra ne shtepi , ndeza magnetofonin dhe zgjodha After the Gold Rush te Neil Young  . Hapa nje birre dhe fillova te gatuaj oriz Basmati me perime .
Ishte aroma e orizit , e perimeve qe po skuqeshin me pak vaj soje dhe pak xhenxhefil, Neil Young dhe birra . Gjithçka ishte perfekte . Mungonte vetem nje cigare . 
Si ja bejne njerezit qe nuk tymosin ? Si ja bejne qe humbin keto momente te paharrueshme ? 

Pashe cigaren time te fundit . 
‘’Do pres, do e pi ,do pres , do e pi , do pre… DO E PI !’’
Situata e kerkonte . 

E fika flaken nen oriz dhe nen perime , mora birren dhe u vura ne divan per te pire cigaren .  Thith , gllenke . Thith , gllenke . Thith , thith , gllenke . 

‘’ Mbase te pi me pak . Pse te ndaloj komplet ? Ne vend qe te pi kaq shume , pi vetem ato te saktat . Ose , nje pas dreke , nje pas darke dhe nje per ne mbremje . Me mire akoma : nuk pi me cigare , por te dredhurat po , ndonje rast , jo dite per dite , ate te nates se mire…’’
Me ato mendime isha duke u leshuar . NDIIIIIIHME ! Nuk mundja ta besoja . Po pija per heren e fundit nje cigare . 


Fillova te mendoj per cigaren e pare . Vjedhur nga paketa e gjyshit tim dhe e pire pa marre fryme sepse nuk isha i afte , pas magazines se veglave ne kopesht . Kur me pas , rreth te pesembedhjetave , provova prape dhe mora fryme , u kollita shume . Me pas mesova . Sa s’me pelqente te tymosja atehere . Ndersa , me vone , per ta bere ves , mu desh t’i perkushtohesha . Ma shpifte te tymosja , e urreja ate shije te tmerrshme qe me linte ne goje , por ne fund ja dola . Nje gjeni . 

Ndersa te dredhurat , me pelqyen menjehere . Ne fakt , ne fillim nuk e kisha vesin e cigareve . Pija te dredhura , por cigaret jo . Ato po qe ishin hata .

Kurse me pas , mora edhe vesin e cigareve sepse , pas nje te dredhure , e ndizja menjehere nje . Kisha vene re se , bashke me te dredhuren , me jepte nje goditje me te madhe . Sherbente si thirje ne qef . Si perforcim.


Duke menduar per te shkuaren , kishte mbaruar cigarja ime e fundit . Nuk arrija akoma ta kuptoja ate qe kisha bere , mbase sepse ideja qe kisha akoma nje te dredhur me qetesonte . Hengra darke , pergatita kafe , ndersa e pija , u organizova per ngjarjen e madhe .
Ceremonia . Lamtumira . E dredhura e fundit .

Qartesisht ,  duke mos pasur me cigare, vendosa te bej nje ‘’pa duhan’’ . Nje maria te paster . Nje lamtumire prej zoterie te vertete . Vetem Vejushen e Bardhe ! Me ate mariuane nje here me pare kisha pare dinosauret te varur ne tavan . Sa e mire .


Duhej te zgjidhja nje kenge per te vene ne magnetofon si kolone zanore . Ne kujtim te gjithe asaj qe kisha jetuar ne te shkuaren me te dredhurat . 

Nese do me ishte dashur te zgjidhja nje kenge per te bere dashuri , do te kisha vene intermexon e Kavalerise rustikane te Maskanjit , kurse per te gatuar nje cfaredo te Simon dhe Garfunkel .

Kur isha adoleshent dhe doja te qaja (atehere ja arrija ) , nje kenge perfekte ishte Shine On You Crazy Diamond e Pink Floyd. Zgjaste tamam per nje te qare te mire . Mbaroja te qaren dhe mbaronte edhe kenga . Edhe  Birds e Neil Young me mallengjente , por zgjaste shume pak . Mbaronte ndersa isha akoma duke qare dhe kenga me pas e prishte gjithçka . Haleluja e Jeff Buckley , e bukur por e shkurter . 

Shine On You Crazy Diamond me trembedhjete minutat e saj ishte perfekte . Siç ishin perfekte ato yje qe kisha ngjitur ne tavanin e dhomes time dhe qe ndriçonin kur fikja driten . Keshtu , i shtrire ne krevat , duke degjuar me kufje Pink Floyd dhe duke pare tavanin me yje , qaja ne menyre hyjnore . 

Te gjeja nje kenge perfekte per te dredhuren e fundit , ne fakt , nuk ishte e lehte . Pas rreth nje çerek ore kishin mbetur keto kryevepra finaliste :

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix

The End - The Doors

Waiting in Vain - Bob Marley & The Wailers

Rock and Roll - Led Zeppelin

I Got the Blues - The Rolling Stones

Perfect Day - Lou Reed

Protection - Massive Attack

Canzone - Vasco Rossi

Last Goodbye - Jeff Buckley

Black Magic Woman - Santana


Nuk dija cfare te zgjidhja . Vendosa mbi tavolinen e kuzhines te gjithe cd-te . Dhe , ndersa i merrja neper duar , shikoja kopertinat dhe kerkoja te zgjidhja . Nderkohe mora albumin «Vado al massimo » ku ishte numri 7 , Canzone , per te qene i sakte , per te pergatitur atmosferen dhe per te pergatitur mire marian . Ngjitej shume neper gishta . E thashe qe ishte e mire .


Ne fund vendosa t’i degjoja ngapak te gjitha . Fillova me The End te The Doors, version kolone zanore e filmit Apocalips Now .

U vendosa mbi divan , fika dritat dhe ne kufje , ndersa ndizja puron e Vejushes , u hapen efektet qe kalonin nga e djathta ne te majte te kenges .

Gjashte minuta duke pire ne ereksion . Dreq , çfare muzike e bukur . Kufjet i hoqa vetem per nje çast per te degjuar nje tjeter muzike te mrekullueshme qe me kishte shoqeruar shpesh : kercitjen e mariuanes kur digjet .


Mendova per te gjitha heret qe kisha tymosur ne jeten time .

Ne dhjete vitet e fundit nuk kisha shkuar kurre ne nje koncert pa pire nje te dredhur perpara . 
Kjo vlente edhe per kinemane . Perpara se te flija naten . Perpara se te beja dashuri , pasi kisha bere dashuri . Dhe ndonje here edhe pergjate . 

Mendoja per te gjitha ato vende ne bote ku kisha qene dhe kisha tymosur . Per te gjith ata njerez qe duke mos i njohur kisha tymosur me ta . Njerez qe nuk do i shoh me ndonjehere . Sa agime , sa perendime . Sa peisazhe te paharrueshme kisha pare permes dritareve te makinave , trenave apo autobuzeve . Meksike , Tailande , Tibet , Venezuele , Australi , Indi… 

Te gjitha gjithmone duke tymosur . Kushedi nese do kishin qene po aq te bukura pa efektin e THC . 

Po tani cfare do me priste qe ketej e tutje ?

Nje jete qartesie . Cfare horrori.

E dredhura kishte mbaruar . Dhe une qendrova i palevizshem mbi divan .

Arrita tamam te heq Santanen perpara se te fillonte Oyo Como Va. 
Vura gjithe albumin «Protection» te Massive Attack. 

Shkova ne shtrat dhe e braktisa vendin e atyre qe tymosin . Ne mengjes do isha zgjuar ne vendin e atyre qe nuk tymosin . 


Ditet e ardhshme kane qene nje veteje e vertete . Isha fizikisht me keq . Kullonin hundet , kolle , enjtje . Pra , ta shpifte. Zgjohesha dhe kollitesha sikur te kisha tymosur dyfish me teper se me pare .E pastaj isha nervoz . Karamelet nuk mjaftonin . Une doja te pija cigare .
ME-JE-PNI-NJE-CI-GA-REEEEE !... THITHINI VETE ATO DREQ KARAMELESH ! DUA NIKOTINE !


Hyja ne nje bar dhe porosisja , perveç kafes, nje kemishe force . Pa cigare ishte perhere e me e veshtire , po pas kafes duhet te me lidhnin vertete . Behesha i çmendur . Nuk isha mesuar . Prej vitesh , pasi kisha mbeshtetur filxhanin bosh merrja paketen e cigareve . Ishte nje gjest automatik .
Po lajthisja . Analizoja veten . Shikoja veten . Nuk mendoja se isha i perfshire kaq shume .


Javen e dyte mendoja se kisha kaluar tashme rekordin . Por shkoja perpara . Ditet kalonin . Kur thoja : « Nuk pi me » dhe me pyesnin pres sa kohesh , pergjigjesha me krenari : « Prej nje muaji ». Dhe ata : « Eh, po mire, s’ke shume ».
Cfare dreqin do te thote po mire , s’ke shume … nje muaj te duket pak ? Hajvan .

Bindja ime forcohej perhere e me shume . Muajin e dyte u binda se do e lija vertete . Aq sa te mendoja se mund t’ja lejoja vetes te pija nje , meqenese tani ja dilja mbane . Per fat te mire nuk e pesova . Tentativa e meparshme e disa viteve perpara kishte deshtuar keshtu . Kete here ishte ndryshe .

Isha aq i bindur sa nese me ndodhte qe t’a shihja ne enderr me vinin ndjenja faji . Kur shikoja dike qe pinte , edhe vetem ne televizor apo kinema , me vinte deshire dhe mundohesha pak . Por qendroja i forte .

Pas ca kohesh , biles , era e tymit filloi te me jape bezdi . Isha bere si ata qe kisha urryer gjithmone , qe te thone : « Ne makine nuk pihet duhan , a mund ta fikesh se me jep bezdi ? ».
Sa me inatosnin ata tipa ashtu . Per kete arsye nuk thosha kurre per ta fikur dikush apo per te mos pire . Pastaj , edhe po tja kisha thene nje miku , do me kishte thene keput qafen . 


Nuk duroja me te qendroja ne lokale plot me tym , me digjnin syte , me jepte bezdi era . Nje dite kalova nga vagoni i duhanpiresve dhe pyeta veten si kisha bere me pare per te rezistuar ne ate vend . Une , ca muaj me pare , as do ta kisha vene re ate ere . A eshte e sigurte qe eshte me mire tani ? Sa gjera mund te beja me pare ? Ne sa vende mund te rrija ? Tani e urreja te haja atje ku kishte njerez qe tymosnin , me jepte bezdi edhe te puthja nje vajze qe kishte pire cigare . Nje katastrofe .


Shihja ca njerez ne mengjez ne makine me cigaren e ndezur dhe isha i kenaqur qe kisha dale nga ajo bote . Por sa kohe nuk e kisha pare nga jashte , nuk e kisha kuptuar se nga vija . 

Ne nje moment nuk ishte me nje lufte . Vertete nuk doja me te tymosja . Ishte e qarte . Ishte e sigurte . 
Raporti im me vetveten nuk me lejonte me te pija duhan . Nuk mundja me t'i beja keq vetes .


Me kujtohet se sa i urreja ata qe me thoshin ta lija . Sa here me qellonte nje i tille , e ndizja nje cigare . Tamam ma hiqnin deshiren . Perkundrazi , besoj se , mbase edhe me shume se kafja , ishin keshillat e mira qe me sillnin nje deshire te parezistueshme . Do kisha tymosur edhe gjethe lisi . Prandaj , tani qe e kam lene rri urte dhe merrem me punet e mia .

Isha une qe ne ate pike te historise nuk mundja me te pija duhan . Kur isha ne veshtirsi ose kur punoja shume beja nje ''pushim cigareje''. Kisha arritur te barazoja pirjen e duhanit me nje moment lirie . Ndersa kisha nderruar vetem padron .

Ka mundesi qe nuk do ja kisha dale asnjehere ta lija nese do kisha pasur akoma ato ankthe . Sepse sidomos ne ato momente kisha nevoje . Si atehere kur isha nervoz . I shqetesuar . Pija nje dhe isha me mire .Perkedhelesha me cigare dhe nderkohe e pengoja zerin e brendshem.

Te lija duhanin nuk ishte shume por , e krahasuar me te gjitha format e tjera te skllaverise qe po kaloja , ishte nje tjeter hap i vogel drejt lirise . Sepse t'ja kisha dale qe ta lija sidoqofte me jepte me shume besim ne veten time . Me bente te ndihesha me i forte. Isha me i kthjellet , me aktiv . Une qe nuk do te kisha besuar asnjehere qe do ja dilja . E kisha nenvleresuar veten . 


Shume njerez ne te shkuaren , per te me bindur qe ta le , kishin kerkuar qe te me trembnin duke me thene qe rrezikoja nje tumor ne mushkeri . Por une : AS-QE-DO-JA-T'JA-DI-JAAAAAAA ! Dhe e ndizja menjehere nje .

Gjyshi im kishte pire nje jete dhe nuk i kishte dale gje . Keshtu per ta lene nuk kisha menduar as per monoksidin e karbonit qe pengonte funksionimin e trurit dhe te muskujve , as ziftit apo poloniumit 210 qe eshte radioaktiv dhe as per gjithe ato substanca si açetoni , acidi i silicit etj . Ishin te gjitha gjera qe i dija sepse i kisha lexuar ne nje broshure , por nuk me bindnin qe ta lija . Perkundrazi , nese gjithe ato substanca ishin ne nje cigare , atehere une i pelqeja . Ishin shume te mira . I doja .


E dija se bente keq duhani , siç e dija qe gaboja duke dale me Moniken . Ishte e njejta gje . Me Moniken thosha '' tani do e le'' siç e thosha per cigaret . Isha i intoksikuar .

Te tjeret , per te me bindur , e hidhnin muhabetin nga ana ekonomike :« Mendo sa para harxhon . Ne fund te vitit do i paguaje vetes nje udhetim». As kjo nuk ma hidhte dot .

Ishin ata pastaj qe me flisnin per demet ne lekure , ne floke , ne dhembe... Por une , nga ana praktike , ja ktheja gjithmone qe nese do e kisha lene do isha shendoshur . Dhe kjo me mjaftonte per ta vazhduar .


Gjeja qe ne fakt me ka bere qe ta le , qe me bindi , ishte akoma ajo .
 E njejta qe me kishte larguar edhe ankthet e raporteve me te tjeret . Gjithçka kthehej perhere aty : takimi me vetveten . Ai pakt dashurie . Kopsa e duhur ne kemishe . Me bindi fakti qe nuk isha me vetem .

Nuk mund te arsyetoja me si me pare . Brenda meje jetonte nje person tjeter me te cilin kisha vendosur me ne fund nje raport dashurie . Nje person ndaj te cilit une kisha pergjegjesine . Sikur te ishte nje femije qe me kishin besuar . Dhe une , ketij femije qe kisha brenda , desha t’i tregoj gjerat e bukura te botes . Desha t’i zbuloj jeten . Si mund t’i propozoja gjithe ate shpifesire ?

Nese nuk kisha pasur kurre forcen per ta bere per vete , qe nga ai moment duhej ta beja per te .
Dhe kjo pergjegjesi , perveç se me detyronte automatikisht qe te mos tymosja , me kushtezonte edhe per te tjerat . Zgjidhja gjithçka per te miren tone . Gjera , persona , situata .
Jeta ime beri nje rritje cilesie gjigande .


Edhe vetem duke hyre ne zyre , shikoja dhe pyesja veten :’’ Do ta mbaja ketu femijen tim ?’’ JO !
Atehere nuk eshte mire as per mua ! Dhe filloja te kerkoja nje zgjidhje . « Sepse skllavi nuk eshte ai qe ka zinxhiret ne kembe , por ai qe nuk arrin me te imagjinoje nje jete ne liri » siç e degjoja te thuhej nje dite nga nje poet ne nje program radiofonik.


Bera edhe nje tjeter arsyetim per duhanin . Nese nje objekt i rralle merr vlere dhe trajtohet me kujdes nga frika se shkaterrohet apo demtohet , nje person si duhet te trajtohet ? Unikal ne bote gjithmone dhe pergjithmone . Ne hapesire dhe ne kohe . 

Une qe mbaja makinen llogaritese per te bere rishikimet dhe kontrollet . Une qe nuk do te kisha hedhur kurre sheqer ne serbator . Dhe prape tymosja .

I sheruar nga ankthet , i sheruar nga frika per te jetuar , i kapur perkrahu me vetveten , nuk mund te isha veçse ne favor te jetes .

Vura re se shume nga miqte e mi , kur thosha qe e kisha lene cigaren , mbi te gjitha te dredhurat , me shikonin sikur te isha nje tradhtar . Nuk i kam duruar kurre personat qe me gjykonin nga fakti qe tymosja . Ne te njejten menyre , nuk i duroja ata qe me gjykonin pse e kisha lene .
Te lire per te tymosur apo te lire per te mos tymosur , por te lire .

Nuk do t’i thoja kurre askujt qe ta lere .

Nuk mendoj as qe te gjithe ata qe tymosin e bejne per te marre nje kenaqsi , apo per te qetesuar ate ze , ate ndjenje . Kjo ishte historia ime , motivi im . Isha une qe sa me shume isha nervoz e aq me shume tymosja .

Fillova ta konceptoj jeten jo si nje prone , por si nje dhurate te jashtezakonshme . Si pasoje , nuk ndjehesha padron i trupit tim por pergjegjes . Sikur te me kishin besuar vetveten . 

Me kohen fillova te kuptoj edhe se cfare i referohej Xhovani . Trupi im pergjigjej ne menyre te ndryshme dhe me jepte gjera dhe ndjesi te reja . Qartesisht ,  nuk eshte se atij  qe nuk tymos i ndodhin keto gjera . Ishte rruga qe kisha pershkuar , kerkimi i lumturise dhe i lirise qe duhej te me bente ta hidhja kete hap .


Ishte nje pike fondamentale qe duhej shtuar ne kuadron e pergjithshme . Perceptoja nje force te padukshme . Ndjeja fluksin jetesor , "pranen" , siç e quajne indianet , dhe ndihesha i gjalle . I gjalle vertete . 

Duket budallek per t’u thene , por per here te pare u ndjeva nje qenie njerezore . Dhe kjo me beri te ndjehem i lire . Nuk isha bir, bashkeshort , doktor , vella , mik apo tjeter . Asnje rol kryesor . Te jesh njeri , pra , si breshkat kur dalin nga guacka qe e dine se nga te shkojne , keshtu si qenie njerezore e dija cfare te beja . 

Nje dite nje mik me ofroi nje cigare , dhe kur ju pergjigja qe nuk pija me , shtoi :
 « Po merre… se heret a vone do vdesim’’.

« Ke te drejte , mbase e marr me vone » i thashe per t’i rene shkurt. 

Por do te kisha dashur t’i pergjigjem :’’Jo ! Se heret a vone jetohet’’.

----------


## daniel00

*12 Duart ne brume*

Tamam ne ate periudhe vendosa edhe te provoj te ndryshoj ca gjera ne punen time . Meqenese qe i vogel do kisha dashur te beja buke, mendova t’i kerkoj furrxhiut tim nese mundja te shkoja tek ai per ta provuar . Sa per kuriozitet . 

Ne femijrine time buka kishte pasur nje rol te rendesishem . Me mbahet mend qe mamaja ime here pas here e bente ne shtepi . Ajo bente brume dhe une , afer saj , e perpunoja pak . Benim format , prisja i paduruar qe te fryhej dhe me pas , ne fund e shikoja te nderronte ngjyre permes xhamit te furres . Ishte gjeja qe me pelqente me shume . Ishte loja ime e preferuar . Dhe kur mamaja ime e nxirrte nga furra , shtepia mbushej me nje arome aq te mire , saqe i mire behesha edhe une . Me ate arome nuk do kisha arritur kurre te qaj , te beja naze apo te isha i trishtuar . Ishte nje arome qe me magjepste , me ledhatonte , me bente te lumtur . 


Ndodhte me shpesh qe te shkonim per ta blere ne dyqan , dhe une vrapoja ne laborator dhe shihja te punonin ata burra te veshur me te bardha me paninet dhe duart me miell . Shikoja male me brume , kanistra plot me buke , tavolina te mbushura me te gjitha format e ndryshme akoma te papjekura , e me pas ai qe rrinte perpara furres e hapte , me ngrinte hopa dhe me tregonte brenda furres . Gjithe ato rreshta me rregull si shume vagone te nje treni buke . 


Disa vjet me vone , duke e pare se nuk nderroja mendje , i thashe babait tim – mbase zgjodha mbremjen e gabuar – qe do te behesha furrxhi . Vertete . Mbremja edhe po te mos kishte keqe e gabuara , u be me siguri . Mbase babai im kishte pasur nje dite te lodhshme . Me tha qe t’i le budalleqet , qe une duhej te studioja , qe nuk e njihja jeten dhe qe nuk e dija se per cfare po flisja . Qe nuk donte me te degjonte per kete çeshtje dhe qe duhej te beja ate qe me thoshte ai per sa kohe jetoja ne shtepine e tij .

 Ngaqe ai nuk e kishte bere universitetin , mbase e kishte shume merak qe ta beja une . Diplomimi im ishte nje vije finishi me shume per te se sa per mua . Ishte ne listen e pelqimeve te tij . Nje bir i diplomuar ishte ne listen e tij . Ndonjehere duket se jeta e disa femijeve eshte vazhdimi i jetes se prinderve . Biri perfekt ka keto qellime : diplomen e pjekurise , diplomen e universitetit , punen , martesen , femijet . 


Sidoqofte shkova ne dhomen time per te qare dhe ajo çeshtje nuk u hap me . Nuk e mbaj mend pse hoqa dore menjehere nga beteja .  Mbase as une ne ate kohe nuk dija si te realizoja endrren time prandaj u binda qe nuk e njihja jeten dhe qe babai im kishte te drejte . Mbase aty kam vene tullen e pare drejt pakenaqesise . Bera hapin e pare te largimit nga vetvetja .

Megjithate , tani jam i vendosur qe ta provoj , ose te pakten te luaj pak . Mbase duhet te pushohem nga puna dhe te shkoj te punoj ne nje furre. Po te mos ishte qe duhet te zgjohesh shpejt . E leme fare . Edhe keshtu une , nese ne mengjes duhet te zgjohem dy ore me pare , pergatis rrobat ne karrige ne rradhen qe do i vesh . Corapet sidomos , kepucet poshte tavolines . Zgjimi heret nuk ben per mua . 
Por , sa bukur ishte te beje buke . Apo jo mama ? 

Tashme nuk mund te beja gjasme sikur nuk jam ai qe jam dhe te filloj gjithçka nga e para . Nuk mund te lija punen dhe te filloja te behesha furrxhi , por mund te kerkoja qe te shihja se cfare ndjesie me jepte po ta provoja . Te pakten nje dite . Nuk ka pasur kurre asgje ne jete qe kam deshiruar me shume se te ha si ajo buka e filmave vizatimor . Ato paninet e Haidit apo te Remise me ate te preren ne mes me benin te me shkonte leng nga goja . Nuk i kam gjetur kurre ashtu tek asnje dyqan buke , dhe enderroja te behesha furrxhi per t’i bere njesoj . Sa te bukura ishin ato panine . 

Shkova te furrxhiu afer shtepise . Ndaloja shpesh per te bere muhabet me te . Quhej Piero . Ishte nje burre i shkurter me tiparet e fytyres te skalitura nga miresia . Per te mund te thuhej me plot kuptimin e fjales qe ishte '’ i mire si buka’’.

Me Pieron punonte nje zoteri tjeter qe quhej Anxhelo . Fliste pak , dhe kur ndaloja te beja muhabet , me pershendeste dhe vazhdonte punen . 

Pierit nje dite i tregova qe i vogel beja buken ne shtepi dhe enderroja te behesha specialist buke kur te rritesha . Ai komentoi se ishte me mire puna ime . Fola edhe ca dhe ne fund e pyeta nese nje nate mund te vija per te bere buken me te . Mbase nje te shtune qe une nuk punoja . Mu pergjigj qe po . Te shtunen , nder te tjera , benin ‘’buke dyfish’’ , sepse sherbente edhe per te dielen , e ndaj do te me kishte pritur me gjithe qef . 

« Keshtu do ta shohesh qe do nderrosh mendje mbi kete pune … dhe kujdes mos hajde me … kravate » me kishte thene me nje fare ironie .

Dola nga dyqani i bukes ne qef , kurioz qe te shihja se çfare efekti do te me kishte bere te vija ne praktike nje gje qe e kisha enderruar i vogel . Nuk ja tregova askujt . 

Shkova çdo dite te blej buken me shume se gje tjeter per te rikonfirmuar takimin , perpara se Pieroja te mendonte qe e kisha vene ne loje . « Atehere do shihemi te shtunen. »


Ne fakt ate te shtune , ne dy te nates , u paraqita . Porta e laboratorit ishte e hapur . Kisha pak turp te hyja , nuk e di pse . Qendrova nje sekonde perpara se te kaloja pragun . 

Dihej qe nuk merrja vesh fare . Puna e tyre nuk kishte te bente me ate qe kisha pare te bente nena ime . E preknin brumin , e rrotullonin , e terhiqnin me nje zoterim sa dukeshin xhonglere . Cdo gjest i imi , i krahasuar me ta , me tregonte qesharak . Fillova eksperiencen time duke bere gjithçka perveç bukes . Spostoja kanistrat , pastroja tiganet , hiqja miellin nga tavolina etj . , sikur te isha ne rolin e qypit . Isha i lumtur dhe pak i emocionuar . Me pelqente ideja qe mbase nje dite do te kisha mundur te leviz edhe une me ate aftesi qe ata tregonin ne çdo veprim . 

Rreth ores pese dola te bej nje pushim . Nese do te kishte qene me pare, do te kisha pire patjeter nje cigare . Sepse , megjithese e kisha lene , ‘’momentet e cigares’’ i dalloja akoma . 

Qyteti ishte i pergjumur , i heshtur , i mire . Me dukej i imi . Dukej aty vetem per mua . Provova nje ndjesi shume te bukur qetesie . Paqeje , edhe te brendshme . I isha bere edhe vetes i kendshem sepse kisha bere nje gje te re , nje gje qe me pelqente dhe e kisha bere per veten . Me ne fund .

Kaloi nje makine . Kushedi nese personi qe po i jepte po kthehej ne shtepi vone apo ishte ngritur heret ? 
Ne qetesi mundohesha te imagjinoja fytyrat e njerezve qe njihja , te pergjumur ne shtepite e tyre . 
Imagjinoja nenen time dhe babain tim ne te njejtin shtrat . Mendova per Luken , aq larg sa te ishte gjithmone ne mendimet e mira .’’Sa do jete ora tani atje ?
Miqte e mi te tjere .I shihja . I shihja duke fjetur .

Doli pieroja . Kishte ca minuta te lira edhe ai ndersa punonte makineria e brumit . 


« Shih sa bukur »me tha . « Besoj se nje prej arsyeve qe zgjodha kete pune jane keto momente . Kjo paqe . Me duket sikur jam jashte dhe larg nga te gjitha zhurmat e jetes . Nga shume fjale te kota .

 Babai im bente te njejten pune me mua dhe une jam rritur ne mes te bukes , ne mes te ngjyres se saj dhe mbi te gjitha aromes se saj . Kur me the se i vogel doje kete te beje kete zanat , besoj se e kam kuptuar çfare doje te thoshe . Cfare te kishte magjepsur . Sepse me ka ndodhur edhe mua . Kjo pune eshte e mbeshtjelle nga diçka magjike . misterioze . Perveç faktit qe buka eshte nje simbol i shenjte .
 Eshte e vertete se eshte e lodhshme te çohesh shume heret ne mengjes por fakti qe e dua zanatin tim eshte doreza mbi te cilen kapem per te zbritur nga krevati . Ndonjehere mendoj per ate qe ka nje pune qe nuk i pelqen dhe pyes veten si mund ta beje çdo dite .

 Ndersa aktiviteti me duar me lejon te mendoj per gjerat e mia , per veten time . Te besh buke , pastaj , eshte nje pune qe me ka mesuar shume mbi jeten . Kam mesuar qe per çdo gje duhet koha e duhur . Qe duhet te dish te presesh : te presesh qe buka te fryhet , qe buka te piqet . Po t’i ndryshosh keto kohe do te thote te ndryshosh cilesine . Dhe eshte vetem pasi buka ka dale nga furra , qe kupton nese ke bere gjerat e duhura apo jo .

 E pastaj , me pelqen te shoh se krijoj diçka . Me pelqen te mendoj se puna ime shkon ne tavolinat e familjeve . Me pelqen te shpresoj se buka do mund te kthehet qe te jete nje simbol i mbedhjes se bashku  dhe jo thjesht prodhim . Edhe fakti se buka , ne ndryshim nga frutat , nuk ka ndonje pjese per te hequr apo per tu lare , qe me detyron te kem nje kujdes me respekt . Por tani shkojme se brumi eshte gati . »

Piero me tha gjera te mrekullueshme . U hap ndaj meje dhe me emocionoi . 

Punova deri ne oren dhjete  , me pas mora pak nga ato panine qe kisha bere une dhe u ktheva ne shtepi.

Ate dite hengra buken time . 
U argetova . Te shkoja çdo dite , ama , do te kishte qene ndryshe .
Megjithate , nga ajo e shtune kane kaluar shume te tjera dhe qe tani ja dal disi me mire .  Nuk e lashe punen time , vazhdoj me gjysem orari . Keshtu , ndonjehere shkoj te bej buke edhe gjate javes .

U ktheva mbrapa qe te rimarr nje cope te jetes time , por nuk mund te bej gjasme sikur nuk shoh se kush jam tani . Gjithe keto vite nuk jane tek e fundit per t’u hedhur tutje . Eksperienca ime ne pune e mbledhur gjithe keto vite ka nje vlere . Mbase nje dite do te bej vertete furrxhiun , megjithese nuk e besoj , por per momentin eshte mire keshtu . Rizbulova me shume se tjeter , deshiren per te mesuar . Eshte misteri i krijimit .

----------


## daniel00

*13 Luleshitesja* 

Hyra ne nje dyqan lulesh per te blere nje vazo te vogel me lule ciklamin per nenen time . Jane lulet e saj te preferuara , jane aq shume aromatike dhe ka mundesi qe i kujtojne shetitjet ne pyje .
Pashe nje vajze qe i sherbente nje zonje . Mbeta i mahnitur duke e veshtruar . Bjonde , me floket e mbajtur nga nje rreth , fytyra e embel dhe me buzeqeshje . Ne mes te gjithe atyre luleve , me dukej sikur kisha hyre ne nje shfaqje te : Endrra e nje nate vere . 


Ajo mbaroi mbeshtjelljen e nje bime per zonjen , e me pas mu drejtuar mua : « Me thuaj ».
« Do te doja ciklamin , ato qe gjenden ne pyje , shume aromatike , qe i pelqejne nenes time… »
« E kuptova, e kuptova. »


Ndersa ajo me pergatiste lulet , une vazhdoja ta shikoja . Ishte e bukur . Ishte e bukur dhe nuk kishte unaze . Nuk do te thote sot gje , por prape … 


Pagova , i buzeqesha dhe dola nga dyqani . Hypa ne makine dhe u pendova menjehere qe nuk e pyeta te pakten si quhej . Mundohesha te imagjinoja emrin e saj , me ate fytyre mund te quhej … eh ! Nuk arrija t’i jepja nje emer . Sepse ka njerez te cileve nuk arrin t’u japesh nje moshe , por edhe te tjere qe nuk u ve dot nje emer . Ndersa , pershembull , Serxho ka gati gjithmone fytyren e nje Serxhoje . Siç e ka Xhovani , Federika , Mikela . Sidoqofte , do me kishte pelqyer çfaredo emri . Edhe Franka qe nuk eshte nder ato te preferuarit e mi .’’ Nuk ka unaze por , minimumi , eshte e fejuar , ose mbase eshte ne bashkejetese fare .


T’ja marrte dreqi ,bashkejeton , ke per ta pare . Sa i pafat . Nje here qe me pelqen njera me shikim te pare , e kjo bashkejeton . Bashkejeton dhe mbase duhet edhe te martohet . Kushedi si do jete . Do jete ndonje djale i bukur ? Sipas meje , e trajton edhe keq . Po , eshte ndonje tr@p me siguri . Tani do i flas dhe do e bej te kuptoje qe me mua do ishte si hyjneshe . Une nuk jam si ai muti me te cilin bashkejeton e qe duhet te martoje . Bastard , e trajton edhe keq , po si guxon ? Une do ja thyej turinjte . E shkreta… si do quhej ?

 A do jete e Ujorit ? Femrat e Ujorit jane te ndershme dhe besnike , dhe jane te shtyra nga ideale njerezore . Mbase , ne fakt , eshte Shigjetari . Femrat gjithmone me mendjen neper re , shume zemergjera , pelqejne shetitjet dhe kafshet . Dreq , te adhuroj , luleshitese ! Pse do martohesh ? Lere ate . Cfare te bej ? Te kthehem brenda dhe ta shpetoj nga lugati i keq apo te iki ?’’


Zbrita nga makina dhe shkova drejt dyqanit . Ndalova jashte dhe i perserita vetes qe po beja nje gomarllek . 
Por zethi i vogel i brendshem me thoshte :’’Perderisa je duke e jetuar jeten , provoje’’.

Me raste , ama , atij zethi i pelqente te me punonte rrengje . Argetohej . Sipas meje , ishte duke u hakmarre paksa per gjithe ato vjet qe nuk ja kisha vene veshin .


‘’ Hyj , e pyes si quhet, nese vertete eshte e bindur qe te martohet dhe , nese e ben patjeter per te mos anulluar kishen dhe restorantin , martohem une me te . Keshtu per te qeshur . Sigurisht.’’

Hyj , nuk hyj , hyj , nuk hyj , hyj , nuk hyj .

Hyra dhe nuk kishte asnjeri . Dyqani ishte bosh , nuk ishte as ajo . Vetem une dhe lulet . 
Pas ca sekondash mbiu nga mbrapa deres se brendshme nje zonje.

 «  Miredita… me thoni. »

Me zuri ngushte.’’Kush dreqin eshte kjo ketu ?’’ mendova .

 « Kerkoja… ate… vajza… eh… qe ishte ketu, qe bashkejeton… me ate tr@p… domethene qe shiste… eshte bjonde … »

« Ilarian ? »

« … nuk e di si quhet, hyra pikerisht per ta ditur , megjithate Ilaria me pelqen si emer domethene… nuk eshte se duhet te me pelqeje emri mua… per te thene… epo kshu… » 

« Shkoi ne shtepi per pak , banon ketu afer. Nese doni ta prisni… »

« Jo , s’ka gje , kthehem nje here tjeter , faleminderit. »

U rrotullova per te dale , por ashtu bera te bjere vazoja plot me uje qe kishte brenda trendafilat e kuq me bisht te gjate.

«  O ZOOOT ! Me falni. » I mblodha dhe zonja me ndihmoi . Ndersa kaloja nje lecke dhe zonja qe me thoshte te mos merakosem se do ta bente ajo , hyri Ilaria . Me pa dhe me tha : « Punesuam nje djale te ri ? Apo je ne prove ? ».


I shpjegova qe kisha bere demin dhe qe isha kthyer per te ditur si quhej sepse me kishte pelqyer shume . Po ! E zbraza thesin menjehere . Nje figure muti me shume tashme nuk ndryshonte me asgje . O u befte o kurre mos u befte , thuhet .

Ajo , duke buzeqeshur , mu pergjigj qe quhej Ilaria .

E kisha bere te buzeqeshte , vlente te pakten nje pike . 

Mbarova punen time dhe e ftova per te pire nje kafe per te shlyer demin .

« Me gjithe qef. Mamiii , po shkoj te pi nje kafe » lajmeroi zonjen . Ishte mamaja e saj . Kisha bere qe tani figuren e koqes me vjerren time . A s’mund te ishte thjesht nje ndihmese ne dyqan  ?! Cfare do ishte pergjigjur kur Ilaria t’i kishte thene : « Mama, do martohem ».
« Me ke ? Me ate qe nuk di te hedhe kembet ? »


Epo , me fjale nuk duket e vertete . Mund te ngjaje historia e nje libri apo e nje filmi . Por une dhe Ilaria kishim nje terheqje te çmendur . Do ta kisha puthur menjehere . I shihja buzet dhe deshiroja t’ja ndjeja shijen . Dukeshin te buta , por mbi te gjitha dukeshin te mira , te vinte t’i haje .Luleshtrydheje . Sa me pelqente aq shpejt , dreq ! Isha menjehere nje çerek i dashuruar . Qeshnim , flisnim aq kendshem sa kur me tha qe duhej  te kthehej ne dyqan , dukej qe i vinte pak keq . Ose kjo ishte ajo qe une desha te shoh .

E pastaj nuk ishte e fejuar , nuk bashkejetonte dhe nuk duhej te martohej . Megjithate , atij , nese e takoj , do ja thyej turinjte prapeseprape . Por ai kush ? Pf ! 

Mendja ime ishte ne rremuje .

U riktheva drejt makines . Isha i lumtur dhe kisha numrin e saj te telefonit . E shkruajta te telefoni im dhe i bera zile . Keshtu mbeti tek dhjete thirrjet e fundit . Sidoqofte , sapo hypa ne veture , e vura menjehere ne memorien e celularit . Meqenese nje Ilaria ishte , e ruajta me emrin ILARIA QE DUA . E ekzagjeruar ? 

E mora ne telefon te njejten mbremje .

Ai takim me kishte eksituar . Jo nga ana seksuale , dua te them , eksituar diten . 

Ndejtem ne telefon nje ore e dymbedhjete minuta . E mbaj mend akoma te shkruajtur ne aparat .  Ne fund , ishte bere per te hekurosur dy kemisha me telefonin. Ishte pervelues . Do kisha dashur ta shkepus veshin e ta ve nen uje . Ishte sikur te kisha nje biftek te pjekur nga ana e djathte e kokes . 

Nje mbremje me pas dolem per darke . Me tha qe pelqente kuzhinen kineze . Mua nuk me pelqente shume , por nuk ishte e rendesishme . Pas zbulimit te stikave , asgje nuk ishte me e sigurte .

 Prenotova nje tavoline ne nje restorant te keshilluar nga nje mik . Isha shume i emocionuar . Emocioni i takimit te pare . Dola nga shtepia per te shkuar qe ta merrja pasi kisha ngelur dy ore perpara dollapit per te zgjedhur rrobat . Floket nuk me rrinin tamam ashtu siç doja . I kisha lare shume . Kur jane pak te piset bien me mire . Hypa ne makine dhe vura High Voltage te AC/DC per te me dhene pak energji . 


Mbi notat e It’s a Long Way To the Top (If You Wanna a Rock ’n’ Roll) u drejtova drejt saj . Ilaria . Makina kercente nga baset dhe nga emocionet .

Vura re qe ishte nje ere te çuditshme , ama , qe qarkullonte ne veture. Hodha nje sy me dyshim andej nga fundi , dhe kuptova qe era e çuditshme vinte nga tabani i djathte i kepuces time .
 Kisha shkelur nje m.ut .
 Poshte , nje pjese e kepuces , pedali i gazit dhe i frenave kishin nje mik . Pa e ditur kisha bere vertete nje pune te mire .
 Ja kisha kaluar edhe restaurimit venecian .
 Ajri ne makine ne pak sekonda ishte bere i padurueshem .
 Nuk kisha kepucet e lehta . Isha veshur sportiv. Kisha kepuce shume te mira per marshim me ato goma te bukura plot me hapesira tashme te zena .


Ndalova makinen . Zbrita dhe u mundova qe ta heq ne bordure te trotuarit . Mundohesha qe ta beja pa rene ne sy , me shpresen qe askush te mos me shihte , sepse me vinte pak turp. I perserisja vetes se gjithesesi sjell fat dhe , meqenese isha duke dale me Ilarian , mbase duhej te isha i kenaqur . Ooo , çfare fati , shkela nje m.ut dhe me te pikturova nga brenda makinen .

« Do dashurohet çmendurisht mbas meje. Perkundrazi , gati gati po shkoj te kerkoj nje tjeter per ta shkelur . Do i thote shoqeve te saj qe me do pa e ditur perse . Pa dyshuar per fuqine magjike te m.utit.’’
Kur ju pelqen nje njeri dhe nuk e kuptoni pse-ne , shikoni poshte kepuceve. 

Nuk kisha shami letre . Pedaleve u kalova nje gjobe te vjeter te papaguar ndonjehere , por nuk ishte e mjaftueshme . Kishte m.ut gjithandej , edhe mbi tapet . Nje katastrofe.

Gjeta nje dyqan cigaresh , bleva nje shishe uje dhe facoleta letre , dhe pastrova gjithçka . Tapetet , pasi i lava pak , i futa ne bagazh  . Vura re , ama , qe ne keto operacione isha bere pis edhe ne nje pjese te menges se bluzes . NDIHME. Jam i rrethuar dhe i sulmuar nga muti . 
Ndjeja ere te keqe gjithandej dhe kisha frike se me kishin mbetur kujtime te vogla ne ndonje vend tjeter . 

Vendosa te kthehem ne shtepi te nderrohem . Se sidoqofte nuk kisha shkuar shume larg .

Me tere shpejtesine , me dritaret e ulura , nxitova per ne shtepi . Hypa lart , u lava dhe u nderrova . Me pas mora ne telefon Ilarian . 
« Jam me vonese nje gjysem ore te vogel…  Jo , nuk u dhje per sonte , s’ka asgje . Vij menjehere. »


Zbrita u drejtova nga makina duke vezhguar me kujdes trotuarin sikur te kisha humbur nje lente kontakti .  Me te hypur hodha ca deodorant qe kisha marre ne banje dhe , me dritaret gjithmone te ulura , arrita poshte shtepise se saj .

Sipas meje makina nuk vinte me ere . Vinte ere livandoje . Ja pse nuk e perdorja kurre ate deodorant . Sepse ma shpifte . Ma kishte blere mamaja . Megjithate me mire ‘’livando’’ se sa ‘’limut’’.

I rashe ziles dhe e prita jashte makines . Ajo zbriti pas ca sekondash . Kishte nje pale pantallona dhe nje bluze te zeze . Me mbahet mend gjithmone buzeqeshja ne çastin qe u afrua . 
Fjalet qe thashe brenda vetes ishin :’’Une , me kete , do bej te pakten dhjete femije’’.


Shkuam ne restorantin kinez . Isha i emocionuar , vertete . Nuk dija as cfare te porosisja . Ajo shikonte menyne , une shikoja ate . Pastaj çoi nje tufe flokesh mbrapa veshit , dhe me ate gjest femijet qe doja te beja me te u bene pesembedhjete . Ndonjehere , ndermjet qafes dhe shpatulles , nga poshte bluzes dukej nje pjese e mbajteses se sutjenave . E zeze . Ne lekuren e saj te bardhe . Dukej se gjithçka perputhej me deshirat e jetes time . 


Te dua , te dua , te dua , te dua , dreqi e marrte ! Por nuk thashe asnje fjale te vetme . Mendova vetem qe do te me bente pune nje furgon per te çuar ne shkolle gjithe ata mistreca qe desha nga ajo . Zethi brenda meje gajasej , tallej . Ndihesha pak qesharak brenda .
Pak i budallepsur .


Kerkova te porosis . Mua kuzhina kineze nuk me ka pelqyer kurre . Per me teper , kam gjithmone paranojen qe me pas , duke dale , vij era yndyre nga koka deri te kembet prej te skuqurave .

Pranova sygjerim . 
Nuk mbaj mend se çfare kam ngrene , mbaj mend vetem qe e mbarova darken me akullore te skuqur . Une nuk i tres te skuqurat . Pse dreqin mora akulloren e skuqur nese nuk e tres ? Sepse ate mbremje isha i lumtur , i lumtur qe isha aty me te , qe isha me Ilarian . 

Kur jam i lumtur , me duket se nuk mund te me ndodhe asgje , me duket se as e skuqura nuk mund te me beje keq . Pastaj ma kishte keshilluar ajo , çfare t’i thosha :’’Jo , me fal por te skuqurat nuk i tres’’ ?

Po , mund te kisha bere ashtu , dhe nuk do te kishte ndodhur asgje : por perkundrazi thashe : «  Nuk e kam ngrene kurre , por duhet te jete e mire ».
Me ra si kudher farketari ne stomak . E kuptova menjehere . Pas restorantit shkuam ne nje lokal terheqes per te pire diçka , dhe mora nje kaipirinha ‘’simpatike’’. Ai kokteil i mrekullueshem plot me copeza akulli . 


Qe ne gllenken e dyte po djersija ftohte . Imagjinoja copezat e akullit te vellazeroheshin me akulloren e skuqur , mishin dhe sallatrat , te pavendosur , si ne nje ashensor , nese do shkojne lart apo poshte .
Nuk isha mire . Nuk isha mire dhe ndjehesha nje tr@p . Po e prishja mbremjen . Nuk isha shume brilant . Me shume se sa tek biseda isha i perqendruar qe te mos villja apo qe te mos me vinte nje krize muti e rrufeshme . Por qe nuk isha shume mire e vuri re edhe ajo , sepse shume ironikisht me pyeti : « Jam une qe te shoh jeshil apo je ti qe nuk ndjehesh mire ? ».

Aty e leshova veten , nuk mund te beja me sikur s’kisha asgje .
« Me duket se nuk e kam tretur akulloren e skuqur. »
Dhe ajo me tha : « Une e kam provuar nje here te vetme. Me mbahet mend vetem qe ishte shume e mire , por me pas u ndjeva keq . As une nuk e tres . Ja keshilloj gjithmone te gjitheve dhe ti je i vetmi qe e ke marre ».


I poshteruar , i shkaterruar fizikisht dhe moralisht… Ikem . E shoqerova ne heshtje per ne shtepi . Nuk shkembyem as nje puthje . Do kisha dashur te qaj . Sa i pafat . Ndihesha Topo Xhixho . Shyqyr qe te shkelje m.ut sillte fat . Ndejta zgjuar gjithe naten duke pire gjera te nxehta . Sa trishtim . As mengjesin tjeter nuk isha tamam mire .
 Nuk shkova ne pune .
Mora pushim gjysmen e dites se punes .
 Ajo me telefonoi , por nuk ju pergjigja .
 Kisha pak turp dhe nuk doja t’i flisja .
 Me mori perseri me vone , por une hiç . I dergova nje mesazh ku i shkruaja se isha me mire . Me telefonoi menjehere dhe atehere ju pergjigja . 


I rrefeva se kuzhina kineze nuk me kishte pelqyer kurre dhe qe te skuqurat nuk i tresja . I tregova historine e m.utit dhe qe e kisha kuptuar se kisha bere figuren e Topo Xhixhos . 
Qeshte , qeshte qeshte.

Me tha qe isha nje budalla dhe qe kur kishte hypur ne makine e kishte nuhatur nje ere te çuditshme , por nuk me kishte pyetur asgje . Kishte pasur frike se e kishte shkelur ajo : madje kishte kontrolluar kepucet duke u munduar te evitonte qe une ta kuptoja . Me rrefeu qe e urrente aromen e livandos . Qeshte , qeshte , dhe pastaj shtoi qe kishte kaluar shume mire me mua perpara se ta leshoja veten dhe qe nese nuk e ftoja per te dale prape me mua sa me shpejt te ishte e mundur , do te me kishte derguar kuti me akullore te skuqura dite per dite.


 « Po shkoj se hyri nje kliente . Degjohemi me vone… Mirupafshim Topo Xhixho… Me pelqen. »
E mbyllem telefonaten dhe une isha menjehere me mire .
Dreq , ku isha mire . Dua te them , isha keq , shume keq . Kisha dhimbje barku . Por ndjehesha si zot .


Ndejta ne shtrat gjithe diten duke menduar ku mund ta kisha çuar heren tjeter . Duhej te rikuperoja . 

Ilaria ishte vajza me te cilen me pelqente me shume te beja dashuri . Zot , sa me pelqente ta beja me te . Nuk kishte ndodhur kurre , por kuptohej menjehere qe do me kishte pelqyer shume.

Shites makinash… pergatisni furgonin , kalamajt shtohen !

----------


## daniel00

*14 E pelqej mbasditen* 

Te henen mbasdite Ilaria nuk punonte . Keshtu , ika me te , per te ecur neper qytet . 

Nje mbasdite verdalle per te kaluar kohen , per te pare thjesht vitrinat .
E beja kete gati gjithmone i vogel me mamane time . Kam kujtime shume te bukura , perveç asaj heres qe terhoqa mengen e mamase time per t’i kerkuar te me bleje diçka qe kisha pare ne nje raft dhe me pas kuptova qe nuk ishte menga e saj por e nje zonje tjeter . U frikesova aq shume , dhe duke mos e gjetur menjehere mamane time fillova te qaj . Ajo po shihte nje gje nga ana tjeter e dyqanit . Nuk me kishte braktisur , por per nje çast , ashtu mendova .

 Nga ato mbasdite mbaj mend edhe qe ne nje moment shkonim ne bar per te pire çokollaten e nxehte . Eh ! Kur i hidhja sheqerin , edhe tre–kater luge , ne fillim qendronte ne siperfaqe dhe une argetohesha duke e pare te zhytej . I thithur nga ai plluskim i zi . I vogel hidhja shume sheqer ngado . Me raste ndodhte edhe qe babai im me linte nje gllenke kafeje ne filxhan : une i shtoja kile sheqeri dhe pastaj e haja . Me pelqente sheqeri me shije kafeje . Kur u bera i madh dhe fillova ta pi kafene , e sheqerosja jashte mase . Duke u rritur mesova qe ta zvogeloj dozen . Te hedhesh shume sheqer ne kafe eshte  vertete prej çunaku . 


Ndersa ate dite verdallosesha me Ilarian . 

E kisha harruar tashme figuren qe kisha bere heren e pare kur dolem . Te rrije aty ne mes te dites ne mes te njerezve e bente gjithçka me te thjeshte dhe une isha shume me i qete dhe i relaksuar . Nuk ishte tensioni i mbremjes se pare , te ulur ne nje tavoline te nje restoranti kinez , perballe njeri tjetrit . Ne tavoline duket se nuk ka asnjehere nje rrugedalje .
Ndersa , aty neper rruget e qytetit tim ndihesha rehat . Arrija madje edhe maja krenarie . 


Shikonim vitrinat dhe flisnim vazhdimisht . Me pas , si çift , hyme ne nje bar per te pire diçka te nxehte . Si baret kur isha i vogel , edhe ai , ishte aq shume i mbushur me pasta , panine , biskota sa ishte veshtire per te zgjedhur  . Here pas here , nga dera hynin njerez te ngarkuar me qese qe kishin te shkruara siper emra dyqanesh .

Ne nuk kishim blere shume . Une ca cd : « Me te mirat e Vaya Con Dios » dhe « Dhoma ne Jug » e Vinicio Kaposeles. Ajo nje liber : Dhembet e bardhe te Zadie Smith .

Duke folur , i shpjegova pak Ilarias çfare me kishte ndodhur ne periudhen e koheve te fundit . Me pak fjale , duke i rene shkurt dhe qarte , qe te mos e frikesoja .

I tregova per kerkimin tim te lirise . Tentatives time qe t’i them mjaft , rrjedhes qe ndiqja dhe qe nuk me perkiste . 

Per veshtirsine qe kisha pasur kohet e fundit ne krijimin e raporteve me njerezit . Per faktin qe kjo pune e rendesishme mbi jeten time me kishte bere te jem nje njeri i ndryshem dhe qe prandaj po mesohesha ta menaxhoja veten .  Dhe per takimin vendimtar me vetveten , qe me kishte ndryshuar e me kishte sheruar nga te gjitha ankthet dhe frikerat e mia .

 Me tha se e kuptonte ate qe desha te thosha sepse edhe ajo , per shkak te nje zgjedhjeje te saj , nje zgjedhjeje te gabuar , kishte pasur te njejtin problem .  Nuk deshi te me tregoje cila kishte qene ajo zgjedhje e gabuar . Besoj se do ishte nje gje serioze sepse duke folur per te , u be shume e menduar . 


Nuk dukeshim dy persona qe ishin takuar , por qe ishin gjetur .

Ate mbremje , pas shetitjes se gjate neper qytet , shkuam per te ngrene bashke . Kete here piceri . Margerita dhe birre . Nje klasike qe stomaku im e njeh dhe nuk e ka frike . Brenda nje ore e kisha tretur  . Pastaj e shoqerova Ilarian deri poshte shtepise . Kur zbriti nga makina , prita qe te kishte hyre ne porten e madhe perpara se te nisesha . Perkujdesje te vogla per ne meshkujt , vertete bote te tera me rrefime me shoqet nga ana e femrave .

 « Me pas ishte aq i sjellshem , priti qe te kisha hyre perpara se te nisej dhe me dergoi edhe nje puthje me dore… » Dhe kur mbarojne duke ja treguar shoqeve , shikimet e tyre behen aleatet e tu dhe jane ne favor per ty . 

Edhe une me raste i vereja keto gjera . Per shembull , nese eshte nje vajze qe me shoqeron ne shtepi , kur zbres nuk me pelqen nese niset menjehere silur . Pres qe nga brenda makines te me pershendese akoma edhe nje here . Me pelqen te mendoj se nuk mjafton te mbyllesh nje dere makine qe te te beje te ndryshosh menjehere dimension . Atmosfere . Eshte gje koti , e di , por nese niset shpejt e ka menjehere mendjen diku tjeter dhe… dreq , dua te them , prit nje çast !

Jo , sepse nese je merzitur . Atehere thuaje me mire .


U ktheva ne shtepi dhe ate nate mendova per prinderit e mi . Me erdhen ne mendje ato nete  kur imagjinoja ekzistencen time pa ata . Tashme kisha mesuar se perpara vdekjes nuk mundja te beja asgje , por perpara jetes po . Tani kisha koshience dhe jo frike se vdes . Nuk mundja te merresha me me vdekjen , sepse duhej te merresha me jeten .


Mendova qe , kur takohet nje person , ai takim krijon gjera te reja . I jep jete mendimeve , meditimeve , ndjenjave , veprave , qe i perkasin vetem dy personave qe u takuan . Dashuria qe qarkullon mes tyre duhet gjithmone te jete e jetuar e gjitha , ne çdo moment . Deri ne fund . Sepse dashuria kur qarkullon , kur perjetohet eshte e lehte dhe te ben te ndihesh i lehte , por nese bllokohet , nese nuk jetohet atehere shnderrohet ne plumb .

Ne fakt , kur nje njeri vdes , perveç vuajtjes per humbjen , nje nga gjerat me te veshtira per te duruar eshte te mendosh per ate gjera qe nuk u thane , nuk u bene , nuk u jetuan . Gjithe dashuria , te gjitha fjalet , mendimet qe ishin brenda nesh  , dhe qe ndodheshin aty per ate njeri , ishin aty per t’ja dhuruar atij njeriu . Sigurisht qe kur prinderit e mi nuk do te jene me , do te me duhet te perballoj dhimbjen , por besoj se do te jete nje dhimbje me e lehte sepse nuk do te kete peshen e pendimeve . 

Derisa nje person te jete , dua te kerkoj t’i jap gjithçka qe kam , gjithçka qe eshte e mundur per mua . 

Me shume se sa nje here , pershembull , kam kerkuar t’i shkruaj nje leter prinderve te mi , por nuk ja kam arritur kurre : pas ‘’Baba i dashur’’ apo ‘’Mama e dashur’’ bllokohesha . Ndersa dje ja arrita . 
Dhe kjo vlen per gjithçka . Edhe per jeten time . Duhet te jetoj deri ne fund . Te dua deri ne fund . Me te gjitha forcat qe kam . Qe te mos kem nje dite peshen e gjerave te pajetuara , te pavepruara , te pathena . Duhet te bej pjesen time .

Eshte nje fraze e famshme qe thote : te jetosh sikur te vdisje diten tjeter , te mendosh sikur nuk nuk do vdisje kurre.

----------

